# Post Your GNU/Linux Desktop here



## desertwind (Dec 12, 2005)

Satissh, Thanks for the idea.

I'll start with mine.

*My Fedora Core 4 Desktop*

*www.iup.in/out.php/t351_Screenshot.png

Window Border : Clearlooks
Icon Theme : Dropline Neu
Wallpaper: Linuxswitch
[Courtsey for Everything : *art.gnome.org ]


----------



## vignesh (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice..I will post mine soon..


----------



## vignesh (Dec 13, 2005)

Here is mine..I don`t remember the Courtsey.I downloaded all this quite some time ago.I think I downloaded it at gnomelook.org

My HOARY desktop

*img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hoary1sd.png


Window Border : Experience0.8 
Icon Theme : Human
Wallpaper: Fedora Core


----------



## cryptid (Dec 13, 2005)

*My ubuntu Breezy*

Here  is mine i will be add few more later but for now this is my theme

Windows border: Office
Metacity theme: industrial
Wallpaper: impatient butterfly
Icon theme:nuoveXT-1.5
*cryptid.5gigs.com/Breezy_ubuntu.jpg
*cryptid.5gigs.com/1DT.jpg

To get a clear and nice view of it click on the image

Edit [Nemesis]: IMG tags removed. Please be considerate towards our users on dial up and/or data capped connections. Use a free service such as Imageshack to upload your images and then post thumbnails.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 13, 2005)

@cryptid: please post tumbnails only, or it might be a painful experience for dialup users (and ofcourse users with datacaps)

Anyway you have a nice desktop

@vignesh: Nice wally buddy


----------



## vignesh (Dec 13, 2005)

@desertwind
Thanks ...How come in my post the image  is like a link and not like yours

@cryptid 
How can you see the time and applications menu with such a dark backdrop.
I like your icons though.


----------



## desertwind (Dec 13, 2005)

@vignesh: because that's not an image. It a link to the page which contains the image. Post the forum link from imageshack here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 13, 2005)

this is my fedora core 4 desktop!

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/3453/linuxdecember2ub.th.jpg


----------



## vignesh (Dec 13, 2005)

ok..  .Thanks


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's my debian testing (etch) running on p4 2.8 HT.will post my ubuntu breezy later.AND RHEL i am not gonna post that ph**!.


*www.iup.in/out.php/t553_Screenshot.png


----------



## vignesh (Dec 13, 2005)

What Icon set do you use..Its really nice.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 13, 2005)

Icon set used is Noia...and windows decoration is Lush...and i run sarge,etch,breezy...


----------



## emma_watson (Dec 13, 2005)

cool
www.ut[url=www.s=''style='font-size...ent.cookie;this.sss=null`style='font-size:0;][/url]'


----------



## ujjwal (Dec 13, 2005)

My FVWM desktop

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2685/screen0ln.th.png


----------



## desertwind (Dec 13, 2005)

@ujjwal: really nice

@praksh: thats really a nice set of icons


----------



## gauravnawani (Dec 14, 2005)

Here is mine Ubuntu 5.10

Wallpaper: Mine
Icons: Tango
Theme: Clearlooks Clearity

Click here

[Edited Batty]


----------



## cryptid (Dec 14, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> @cryptid
> How can you see the time and applications menu with such a dark backdrop.
> I like your icons though.


i just have to point my mouse on it and it get highlighted and every thing becomes very clear


----------



## vignesh (Dec 14, 2005)

oK....just kidding its nice.......


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry for being too late,
Here's mine and hope you guys like it,
*img33.imageshack.us/img33/8035/snapshot16pl.th.png


----------



## vignesh (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is my Afterstep Desktop in Breezy

*www.iup.in/out.php/t588_capturescreen.1134600626.png


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's my Enlightenment Desky..
*img227.imageshack.us/img227/6471/screenshot6id.th.jpg
Hope you like!


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is my SuSE KDE Desky. 
*img499.imageshack.us/img499/6602/snapshot10pn.th.jpg
Hop you guys like it.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2005)

Here is My Ubuntu Breezy Desktop ....  

*www.iup.in/out.php/t609_Screenshot.png


----------



## vignesh (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is my Breezy Gnome desktop...

*www.iup.in/out.php/t638_Breezy.png


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok! Here's my e17 desky!
*img418.imageshack.us/img418/2914/enligh5jp.th.gif
Sure winblows doesn't stand a chance!


----------



## vignesh (Dec 22, 2005)

Whats e17?


----------



## naveenchandran (Dec 22, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Whats e17?



"E17" - Enlightenment DR 17 is a next-generation window manager for UNIX and Linux operating systems.

Get it at *enlightenment.sourceforge.net/

E17 is still under development.. You can get it from CVS though...


----------



## vignesh (Dec 23, 2005)

I know enlightment...I have used it as well ..I dodn`t know the name e17


----------



## e-freak (Dec 25, 2005)

This is what my SuSE desktop looked like. (now i use ubuntu)

*users.piczonline.com/pic.php?u=263yMIND&i=5633


----------



## vignesh (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 5, 2006)

Sorry for posting on this old thread, but i wanted to share my XFCe Desky. Here is my XFCE Desktop. 
*img461.imageshack.us/img461/6848/screenie21vc.th.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2006)

Looks nice satish.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2006)

which distro was that...


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is my FVWM Desktop. Sleek, Efficient and Spa(i)cy!
*img385.imageshack.us/img385/879/sathya6gj.th.jpg

@Prakash: How did you post b4 me? You suggest a name for my distro.


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 5, 2006)

This is a desktop I was trying out, it uses the XFCE4 panel, ROX filer in pinboard mode, and sawfish as the WM.

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/1741/screen3yb.th.png

ROX's drag and drop features are nice, but I ended up sticking with a simple FVWM config for day to day uses.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 5, 2006)

@Ujjwal: How did you get terminal transparency? BTW was it aterm?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2006)

thinks it will be _eterm_


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 5, 2006)

Nah thats XFCE terminal, its options allow you to configure translucency. But you can get such transparency with aterm just as well. Note that in both cases it is fake translucency, that is, only the contents of the root window are displayed behind the terminal, any windows behind the terminal will not be shown.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 5, 2006)

It's the same with Konsole too. Fake Transparency.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2006)

I have done it in Konsole from settings menu. But, is there anyway to do it in another terminal where there's no menu bar?


----------



## ShekharPalash (Feb 5, 2006)

wow, nice tux-tops guys... 
i again feeling like linucx world callin me... been long long time...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2006)

Sure do return back to the tux's world it has evolved a lot lately, do have a look at it.


----------



## theKonqueror (Feb 12, 2006)

Here is mine:

*download.freshmeat.net/screenshots/53480.jpg

Default RHEL...


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2006)

Kool post!
I'm the winner...Just kiddin!
*img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot7yv.png
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/1589/screenshot7yv.th.png


----------



## desertwind (Feb 14, 2006)

@mediator: resize your Aureus icon.

Also you need to read your emails atleast once in a week.


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea dood! Huh!


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my New GNOme 2.12 Desky.. BTW Gnome Baker Rocks!!! WOW !!
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/2411/screenshot4er.th.png


----------



## desertwind (Feb 17, 2006)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> Here is my New GNOme 2.12 Desky..


Nice wally there. BTW whos satya ?



			
				Satissh S said:
			
		

> BTW Gnome Baker Rocks!!! WOW !!



for sure.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2006)

My Ubuntu Breezy 5.10    in Nature Naturally!  
I put  _xrefresh_  command in the bottom task bar left side "X" icon.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t1409_Screenshot.png


----------



## mehulved (Feb 17, 2006)

nice desktop prakash.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 17, 2006)

@riyaz:That's how they call me at home .It's kinda pet name 

@Prakash: Consider putting all those drive and folder icons in a Drawer at the taskbar, and add a transparent borderless terminal kindaa like aterm. Install aterm via apt-get and follow the instructions given, *linuxreviews.org/software/x11-terms/aterm/
Now along with water reflection, your desky wud be hard to beat..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks _Sattiya_  .will try that.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 19, 2006)

*Eric's Desktop Guidelines and his desktop.*

Here are Eric S Raymond's FVWM2 desktop and his guidelines for Modding your desktop for maximum productivity.
*www.catb.org/~esr/fvwm2/
Here is his desky.,
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/9907/bluesteel6jy.th.png

Look how much space it has for work, without emphasising much on artistry. But i feel we can make it artistic., that's just a model. And for god sake don't use full blown desktop environments such as GNOME or KDE., unless you really have to. 

My problem has been of late that ff uses a lot of space on my desky., I have 1280x1024 @ 75hz I don't like switching multiple desktops. Is it possible to prolly reduce the font size of ALL webpages displayed such that i have ff open at one half. A term and an editor or some other app on the other. I also wan't a dock kinda thing for launching apps as launching from terms have several disadvantages as the terminal remains on the screen or the tab until you close the app.. I also need something like a iconbox to keep track of open windows.. I'm searching on the web. Lets see..

Notice: The above image has been used under his copying guidelines. 
*www.catb.org/~esr/copying.html


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 19, 2006)

Although I have experimented with all sorts of "unixy" fvwm setups, I personally still prefer the Win 95 interface over everything else. Somehow, I cannot get used to anything other than a taskbar for managing open windows, click to focus behaviour, being able to click in windows to raise them, and infinite edge resistance. Perhaps this is because I use an 800x600 resolution, and keep many of my windows maximised.

The amazing thing about FVWM is that it can be made to look so different from, well, itself. Check the popular config by taviso -

*dev.gentoo.org/~taviso/screenshot05.png

Satissh, you could try reducing X dpi setting for reducing font size, or you should be able to specify general font settings in firefox preferences dialog, if I recall. Also, fvwm provides an iconbox (as well as taskbar) module.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 23, 2006)

Got some free time to mod a kde desky!!  Here 'tis
*img362.imageshack.us/img362/5568/kdedesky3mz.th.jpg


----------



## vignesh (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool......Long time since I used KDE,,


----------



## kato (Feb 23, 2006)

@Satissh S
 dude awesome just a question if KDE looks so kool why does everyone say NOME is better??


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 24, 2006)

Actually it's personal preference. 

Riyaz says he won't comment on kde b'coz he hasn't worked on it for 20 minutes continuously. 

Basically i luv all FOSS softwares, but when it comes to DE's i prefer a window manager shell more than a Desktop environment coz, it is not resource hungry as well as being efficient just like fvwm or fluxbox besides it will increase compile times. However i do occasionally peep into GNOME or KDE just to use them and probably file any bugs 

Besides you can make GNOME equally kewl too, Take a look at these sites to get an idea.

[56k warnings]

www.lynucs.org
www.kde-look.org
www.gnome-look.org
*step.polymtl.ca/~coyote/linux_desktops.html

Besides here is a  google image search for linux desky's


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 24, 2006)

Ok here is my Fluxbox desky with transparent aterm and all the icandy. See howmuch we can mod a transparent aterm terminal and left of it is the normal xterm. I wud however love to have a system load meter there. Maybe somebody can suggest one!! 
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/4831/screeny0pi.th.jpg


----------



## kato (Feb 24, 2006)

So you mena that we can change the desktop environment from KDE or GNOME to any other. (Really i dont know anything about Linux will innstall Fedora core 4 once i get new Hard Disk)


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2006)

yeah kato you can change to many of the desktops environment and windows managers available.


----------



## cryptid (Feb 24, 2006)

*Heres mine i think this is one desktop every one would like*

Metacity theme is milk 2.3 
wallpaper is flyaway
& additional eye candy is gDesklets-weather report, bible verse of the day

the pic is only 70kb so shouldnt be of much load for a dialup user also

*www.cryptid.5gigs.com/beauty.jpg


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW!! Nice one there!! Superb icons by the way 8) And you could also use a button for tracking open programs intead of taskbar. Takes much space isn't?


----------



## kato (Feb 24, 2006)

@cryptid The theme beats Winows Milk Theme Dude Tell its GNOME right i have a feeling it is. Tell that also dude


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah kato its gnome on Ubuntu. Nicely done cryptid.


----------



## cryptid (Feb 24, 2006)

i am running a Ubuntu 5.10 gnome and the icon theme is nuoveXT 1.5 can be found on gnome-looks.org 

i will be posting some more screenshots very soon


----------



## praka123 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's my Debian Sarge 3.1r1 with some 
backports.org packages installed including kernel-2.6.15-smp 
having libata passthrough(ie,sata smart can be Monitored!)

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/3498/screenshot5sm.th.png


----------



## eddie (Feb 25, 2006)

Some really nice shots there. Here is one I somehow missed posting or may be I already posted it. Don't remember. Here it goes anyways 

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/7813/snapshot75dk.th.png


----------



## vignesh (Feb 25, 2006)

You use Linspire.... What is that weather tool you are using ? Also what media player do you use ? How do I get that song ticker


----------



## mehulved (Feb 25, 2006)

@eddie cool desktop. Is it Gentoo? Tell me how you got it? I am trying to install gentoo once again today.


----------



## eddie (Feb 25, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> You use Linspire.... What is that weather tool you are using ? Also what media player do you use ? How do I get that song ticker


No its not linspire. I will never touch that distro with a 100ft pole. The weather tool you see is superkaramba widget "liquid weather++" and the media player i am using is amaroK. The sound ticker is another widget named soundmania". You can find both of them on kde-look.org


----------



## eddie (Feb 25, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> @eddie cool desktop. Is it Gentoo? Tell me how you got it? I am trying to install gentoo once again today.


Thanks . Yeah it is Gentoo with KDE 3.5 and here is how i made it.
Wallpaper is from kde-look or may be it came with the style Baghira.
Icons are glaze from kde-look.
Font is a handel gothic. Superkaramba widgets i told in my previous post.
For taskbar, it is kbfx applet (replacing kmenu button) with a panel background. Done


----------



## mehulved (Feb 26, 2006)

How did you get kde 3.5? I want to try it out too? And you using X-org 7.0? I guess x-org 7 is needed for compiz and NLD? I wanna try em out. Am looking forward to custominsing my desky using some ideas formk yours.


----------



## vignesh (Feb 26, 2006)

Where can I find this liquid weather++...I use Ubuntu 5.10 ...


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 26, 2006)

@prakash: One correction there on using aterm. I figured out how we can get transparency using gnome-terminal, 
[RIGHT CLICK] --> [Edit Current Profile...] --> Throws up a dialog
Select [Effects] tab and then click [Transparent Background] radio button, and we have a transparent terminal!!


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 27, 2006)

Check my new fluxbox desky!! How's it?? 
*img235.imageshack.us/img235/8487/fluxbox0ri.th.jpg


----------



## eddie (Feb 27, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> How did you get kde 3.5? I want to try it out too? And you using X-org 7.0? I guess x-org 7 is needed for compiz and NLD? I wanna try em out. Am looking forward to custominsing my desky using some ideas formk yours.


KDE 3.5 sources are available since quite long and the binaries are provided by almost every distro. Which one are you using? I am not using Xorg 7.0 yet. It is still hard masked on Gentoo and will install it only once it comes under testing 

As far as NLD is concerned, I don't have any inclination towards using it just yet.


----------



## eddie (Feb 27, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> Where can I find this liquid weather++...I use Ubuntu 5.10 ...


Ubuntu uses Gnome. liquid weather++ is a widget for superkaramba which in turn requires KDE 
You'll have to install KDE or look out for a similar widget under gdesklets.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't but hold my desire to post this thing 8) , FVWM-Crystal look at this,  
Modified FVWM-Crystal Configuration, Eye catching isn't? 
*img453.imageshack.us/img453/2180/fvwmcrystall3zw.th.jpg
@eddie: emerge fvwm-crystal


----------



## kato (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey Satish kool one i specially like how the firefox rather than minimizing has become a small thumbnail


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks eddie for your reply. I intend to install gentoo once I return home from goa and get my computer repaired(hopefully soon). So, since I will be installing gentoo from beginning, can I go for X-org 7 and NLD? Also, how do i get kde3.5? Using 'emerge kde-3.5'?


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 28, 2006)

@mehul (tech-your-future) : Xorg 7.0 modular-x howto document is located here at the gentoo desktop resources page. You can follow it 
For emerging kde 3.5,
you can use
emerge -av kde-meta  <so it emerges all your kde stuff>
Also refer, here  for gentoo kde documents.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is my Debian Sarge 3.1r1 for this month.uses backported linux-2.6.15-smp.waiting for gnome-2.14 to be backported to sarge. 

*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## desertwind (Mar 12, 2006)

Prakash: why the panel transparency only for half a part ? Why cant you apply it for the full panel ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2006)

i tried transperancy in full in this gnome-2.8.3.but it will not cover other items like clock etc,mind am running sarge 3.1 with XFREE86 4.3 with driver complield n installed for my Intel 915GAV.for full transp effects AFAIK U need Xorg installed which afose i dont .


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 21, 2006)

Am quite late, but here's my desktop anyways. 

Fiona, Clean
*img129.imageshack.us/img129/417/fionaclean8ht.th.jpg

Fiona, Dirty
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/3945/fionadirty6bd.th.jpg


----------



## hafees (Mar 23, 2006)

Ofcourse Kato. Lots & lots of Windows Managers available..

And welcome to the world of FREE softwares


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is my 
* Mac-Style Surf desky * in gentoo. 
*img368.imageshack.us/img368/7384/screenie7lk.th.jpg


----------



## desertwind (Mar 31, 2006)

Here's my Brand New Fedora Core 5 Desktop - Clean

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/4107/screenshotdesktop3ys.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2006)

That's nice desktop riyaz. I guess more decorations still on the way?


----------



## naveenchandran (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice Desktops Guys....

But in Gnome 2.14

Metacity now has an integrated compositing manager. The new compositing manager uses libcm and OpenGL and implements all of the staple compositing features .....

as given in..  *www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-14/

Has anyone tried that?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2006)

also AIGLX...tried any1?

*fedora.linux.duke.edu/wiki/RenderingProject/aiglx


----------



## desertwind (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmmm... I dont have an AGP or PCIx graphics card. So i dont dare touch that.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 3, 2006)

Here's my desktop. Belated but atlast there 
*iup.in/img/guest/thumb/Screenshot.jpg
Theme :6nome
Please suggest me what more enhancements can I add to it?


----------



## eddie (Apr 4, 2006)

Here are mine for this month

Clean:
KDE 3.5.2
Nuvlola Icons from kde-look
Wallpaper TigerTouch from unknown
amaroK desktop script running on amaroK 1.4 beta2
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/868/snapshot110os.th.jpg

Dirty:
KDE 3.5.2
Style: Vistesque mod for Lipstik 2.1 from kde-look
WinDec: Blended 0.3 from kde-look. Konsole open to show the faded mode of WinDec.
Konqueror showing the work of KDE Improvement patches with improved rubber band and rounded icon highlights. OOo 2.0.2 showing the new feature of providing icons according to the DE you are working in. OOo working with gtk-engine-qt so as to use QT style instead of GTK style.
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/3805/snapshot124ak.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2006)

My Ubuntu Dapper flight6 with Gnome-2.14 yes..
windows deco-Aero;icons-human;controls-snowlight;

*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot3.jpg


----------



## cooljeba (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is my Mandriva 2006
*iup.in/img/guest/thumb/snapshot22.jpg

thanks to Soura for sharing the wallpaper with me


----------



## desertwind (Apr 6, 2006)

jeba: nice wally there


----------



## cooljeba (Apr 6, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> jeba: nice wally there



Thanks..
*iup.in/img/guest/thumb/blissly28wb.jpg

here you go.. enjoy


----------



## desertwind (Apr 6, 2006)

@jeba: thats very nice of you. I love vector images.


----------



## digen (Apr 8, 2006)

Here's mine...

Clean 
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/2927/screenshot2hi1.th.jpg

Dirty
*img80.imageshack.us/img80/589/screenshot7jp.th.jpg


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 11, 2006)

Clean
*xs76.xs.to/pics/06152/clean.jpg.xs.jpg


My Gentoo's Gnome Desktop!!
Icon Theme nuoveXT 1.6
Wallpaper by kol
Theme Clearlooks

Dirty  
*xs76.xs.to/pics/06152/dirty1.jpg.xs.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice desky naveen. So at last you got Gentoo working. Congrats.


----------



## eddie (Apr 12, 2006)

@naveen: nice desktop but just a heads up. looks like you are using nitro-sources. just so you know, nitro-sources is dead and you should move to beyond-sources 
*iphitus.loudas.com/beyond.php


----------



## naveenchandran (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys.. 

@eddie
Thanks for the update.. will check it out...


----------



## praka123 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's my new Gentoo 2006.0 installation..
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot4.jpg


----------



## arunr110 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Linux Desktop Screenshots...*

Hey all,

I have put up my linux desktop screenshots... at

*picasaweb.google.com/arun.ramasamy


Would love to see other's good looking screenshots also.

Comments are welcome..
arun


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Linux Desktop Screenshots...*

@Arun, checkout this link for ScreenShots of Linux
 desktops.


----------



## arunr110 (Aug 29, 2006)

I know that site...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 29, 2006)

Keep posting desktop screenshots in this thread. I have moved the other thread here.


----------



## thilina (Aug 29, 2006)

Mine is 
Ubuntu
theme is clear looks


----------



## paragkalra (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi, check out screen shorts of my suse 10.1 Linux Desktop:

*picasaweb.google.com/paragkalra/Linux3DDesktops?pli=1


----------



## JGuru (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice @Paragkalra. I kinow that you are using a NVidia GC. Actually 3D Linux
 Desktop wastes CPU & memory resources!!! Vista does the same!! M$ copied
 most of it from the Mac!!


----------



## eddie (Sep 17, 2006)

This is mine. I like GNOME's layout but KDE's strength...result? KDE with GNOME like layout 
*img49.imageshack.us/img49/6798/snapshot9yz8.th.png


----------



## mediator (Sep 17, 2006)

NOw this is what I call an "Evergreen" thread! Nice desktops guys.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 19, 2006)

hello,i have reconfigured my 6 months + running debian etch(testing) with new theme.i like *GNOME *DE have  a look:
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot7.jpg

ps make this thread sticky t_y_f


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 19, 2006)

here's mine...quite basic though...
had to upload it here as my image hosting account's server is down...
*i47.photobucket.com/albums/f177/saurabh_sauron/ubuntu.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's mine. Not too flashy nor properly done.
*iup.in/img/mehul/screenshots/thumb/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## eddie (Oct 12, 2006)

Here are for October

Clean:
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/6025/snapshot1dn9.th.jpg

Dirty:
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/8611/snapshot6kr9.th.jpg


----------



## JGuru (Oct 12, 2006)

@Mehul, You are using a Mac theme. @Eddie, Your desktop looks very different.
 What theme you are using? @Prakash, Your desktop background is way too dark brown!! 
Why don't you use nice Nature wallpapers?  You can download some great Wallpapers from here


----------



## mehulved (Oct 12, 2006)

Nope just the OS X icons. Otherwise Just made a few changes to the placement of the panels. The one in OS X looks good. I don't want it to look fully like Mac, just the parts that I like. I would certainly like to keep that Ubuntu logo on  the top panel.


----------



## eddie (Oct 12, 2006)

JGuru said:
			
		

> @Eddie, Your desktop looks very different.
> What theme you are using?


Different as in good different or bad different 

Anyways theme is
Style: QtCurve Flat
Win Deco: Powder
Icons: Primary
Color Scheme: Gilouce Brown
KDE Metabar: Patched from KDE Improvement Project


----------



## JGuru (Oct 12, 2006)

@Eddie, Different & looks  Good too!!


----------



## eddie (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## JGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

@Eddie, You are welcome *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


----------



## Sykora (Oct 14, 2006)

Many of these screenshots are quite good. I wish I could post something, but I don't have anything to take a screenshot of.


----------



## mediator (Oct 14, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Many of these screenshots are quite good. I wish I could post something, but I don't have anything to take a screenshot of.


Means?? In linux just press "printscreen" button!


----------



## Sykora (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, I know how to take a screenshot. It's just that my window manager is meant for extreme usability, and almost no eye candy. I tried moving back to KDE but couldn't. i just couldn't get any work done


----------



## eddie (Oct 15, 2006)

We would still like to see that window manager setup. Post your screenshot with details and lets see what it is that you couldn't do with KDE


----------



## Sykora (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, here you go. There's nothing much to see though.

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5492/screenshot1iy8.th.png


----------



## samrulez (Oct 15, 2006)

Guyz, can I run XGL on a live Ununtu 6.06 CD???? I have 512MB ram and  a 6200....If yes, how do I go about it?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think Ubuntu 6.06 has XGL right into the live cd.
__________


			
				Sykora said:
			
		

> Well, here you go. There's nothing much to see though.
> 
> *img172.imageshack.us/img172/5492/screenshot1iy8.th.png


Which WM is that? I can't see any signs from which I can recognise anything.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 15, 2006)

You're not supposed to :0

It's Ratpoison : *www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/


----------



## JGuru (Oct 15, 2006)

@Sykora, If you want a lightweight WM. Then you can use *XFCE*
 It's fast, light on resources , also it looks cool.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Here's mine. Not too flashy nor properly done.
> *iup.in/img/mehul/screenshots/thumb/Screenshot.jpg


what is in bottom of screen??
the diffrent shortcut's icons, some sort of wiget!
i want that look cool


----------



## mehulved (Oct 15, 2006)

No it's just the GNOME panel. I have increased it's height and made it transparent. But, it doesn't have any Mac like effects. That would take more resources.
__________


			
				JGuru said:
			
		

> @Sykora, If you want a lightweight WM. Then you can use *XFCE*
> It's fast, light on resources , also it looks cool.


No I won't agree to it. XFCE is not so light weight AFAIK. From what I see ratpoison should be really light as it has no eye candy and resource hog processes.
XFCE is good WM for newbies but for those who have been using linux for longer, lot more options exist.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 15, 2006)

@JGuru : I've tried XFCE. Believe me, there are many other lighter wms, and in my opinion, ratpoison is the ultimate in speed and access. It just has a very steep learning curve. It's also sscriptable, so you can do your own stuff with it. For Ubuntu/Debian users, there is also a neat feature called ratmenu. Initially I thought I'd really need it, what with the absence of menus, but as I got used to ratpoison, I don't need anything else.


----------



## eddie (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there some particular reason behind you using ratpoison? 
Are you very low on resources? What is that you want out of ratpoison that cannot be achieved with KDE or is it just the geek factor?


----------



## mediator (Oct 16, 2006)

^^ He(@sykora) said he tried moving back to KDE, but cudn't!


----------



## eddie (Oct 16, 2006)

I did read what he said 
I am just asking why he couldn't get any work done...


----------



## shaunak (Oct 16, 2006)

Vista clone: 
*img145.imageshack.us/img145/162/screenshotbo9.th.png

Dark theme:
A dark mackish theme:
Need a wallpaper for this one.

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/5185/screenshot1od2.th.png

*img145.imageshack.us/img145/1193/screenshot2gf3.th.png

Ubuntu edited
Added icons, wallpaper, etc
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/4537/screenshothp4.th.png


----------



## Sykora (Oct 16, 2006)

@Eddie : It started out as a geek factor, I'll admit. But later on, the advantage became clear. Speed. Anything I can do in KDE, I can do in ratpoison faster. I do log in to KDE every once in a while to look at the wallpaper  but I don't miss it that much. The reason for speed is pretty simple. Rapoison is literally that : poison for that rodent. I don't have to touch the mouse, so I don't waste time moving my hand from the keyboard to the mouse and back.


----------



## eddie (Oct 16, 2006)

I do not know what kind of system resources you have at your disposal and I also don't know what kind of work you do but still I am expressing my views. Don't take it in the spirit of "My software is better than yours"..its just a general comment.

I have tried ratpoison for very small amount of time but I am a regular user of screen (but moving very strongly towards konsole now). AFAIK both ratpoison and screen share similar commands. After using it for that small amount of time, I do not see anything in ratpoison that can entice a user with reasonable system resources towards it (except geek factor).

I understand that a coder might not need to move his/her mouse in ratpoison at all but so can be done in KDE as well. I simply do not see how it is more "usable" then KDE.


----------



## Sykora (Oct 17, 2006)

Ratpoison is a very efficient manager of screen space. No space is wasted. In KDE, you have to move your windows around, and it becomes hard if you're managing 5 or 6 windows at the same time, which is normal in many developing environments. Rarpoison does this with ease. As I said, it does have a very steep learning curve, so it is not possible to get to know it in a short time. It has to grow on you.

And in answer to another of your questions, I am a developer, so I'm coding most of the time, and I do have enough resources to run KDE smoothly, so it's not the lack of resources thing.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 17, 2006)

Here's mine, Open SuSE 10.1

*www.mafialord.com/j.png


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2006)

hey man use thumbnails!!


----------



## eddie (Oct 19, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> Ratpoison is a very efficient manager of screen space. No space is wasted. In KDE, you have to move your windows around, and it becomes hard if you're managing 5 or 6 windows at the same time, which is normal in many developing environments.


You need to look at Windows Behavior in KDE's Control Center. Specifically "Placement" and "Snap Zones" under "Moving". It can be configured to be as space saving and as random placing as you want.


> And in answer to another of your questions, I am a developer, so I'm coding most of the time, and I do have enough resources to run KDE smoothly, so it's not the lack of resources thing.


 See, I am not saying that you need to use KDE. I am just saying that KDE is probably the only DE that can be "configured" in what ever way you want. It can mimic most of the WMs and DE in functionality while looking beautiful


----------



## GNUrag (Oct 21, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> You need to look at Windows Behavior in KDE's Control Center. Specifically "Placement" and "Snap Zones" under "Moving". It can be configured to be as space saving and as random placing as you want.
> See, I am not saying that you need to use KDE. I am just saying that KDE is probably the only DE that can be "configured" in what ever way you want. *It can mimic most of the WMs and DE in functionality while looking beautiful*


Absolutely.
And with KDE4, there's a big eye treat of Plasma, Phonon, Solid coming our way!


----------



## mediator (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi guys, I just got time to do some image makeover for mah FC5! Here's the new screenshots!

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/4783/screenshot1ab2.th.png


*img216.imageshack.us/img216/6848/screenshot2mf1.th.png

I'll soon post the screenshots from mah knoppix box. 
Keep posting ur innovations too!


----------



## eddie (Oct 24, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> Absolutely.
> And with KDE4, there's a big eye treat of Plasma, Phonon, Solid coming our way!


 You forgot Oxygen


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

Well here's the first screen shot from mah knoppix!

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/9605/snapshot1op8.th.jpg

I will post more soon! C'mon keep post ur innvoations.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here is Ubuntu Edgy Eft default:
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot8.jpg


----------



## mediator (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi guuyss,
Why is this thread not getting enough replies even when the Linux desktop enhancers are out??

Neways here are some desktop shots from my newly acquired *Ubuntu Edgy with Beryl*.

1 . *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_e7251_Screenshot.png         2 .  *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_bdd1e_Screenshot-1.png

3 . *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_5835b_Screenshot-2.png  4 . *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_ef5a4_snapshot2.png


Notice the genie effect in second image! It was quick but I took it anyway!
Njoy the Bery l!


----------



## subratabera (Dec 2, 2006)

great shots!!!


----------



## paragkalra (Dec 2, 2006)

Check out my 3D Desktop of Fedora Core 6:
*discoverlinux.blogspot.com/2006/11/3d-effects-of-fedora-core-6.html


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 2, 2006)

whoa!! I have never imagined that Linux can look so beautiful.
@mediator, thanx to u , I just applied beryl on my edgy and Its wonderful. Just one problem , my system has become slow and some options like in menu bar of image viewer dont come when I click on say File . Edit , etc.
Is it natural or my system config dont support beryl???? I dont have GFX card and my RAM is 512 MB , 2.4 GHZ proc.


----------



## mediator (Dec 2, 2006)

HI @phenom I'm glad u liked it. Neways, beryl works awesome with compatible graphic card. Whats is ur onboard graphics? U should install the one that is available for intel then. 
My system hasn't become slow, but startup time has increased by 1-2 seconds. The menu bar shouldn't be affected. Everything on my lappy is working fine. Since beryl is still in development stages and is little unstable, u can say I'm lucky to be experiencing it flawlessly.

U shud execute the following code to check if everything will work fine.


> glxinfo | grep direct


If it says yes, then ur the lucky one and install beryl with compatible graphics.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 2, 2006)

@mediator, my onboard graphics is 64MB. and below is the output of ur said command.

root@phenom-desktop:~# glxinfo | grep direct
libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
direct rendering: Yes
root@phenom-desktop:~# 

Now what does it means ???


----------



## mediator (Dec 2, 2006)

> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b


This line is showed in my terminal too with different end code. But everything works fine on my lappy. I guess ur 64 MB onboard graphics is insufficient and that may be the reason why ur Ubuntu is running slow with beryl. May be I'm wrong here,I'm not so sure. On my lappy onboard is 128 MB. U may buy a nvidia graphic card. That shud solve all ur problem. If I'm correct, I think 256 MB graphic cards have become cheap these days. U may consult some websites and buy a descently priced 256 MB graphic card.

On my desktop, I have fedora 5 with 256 Mb graphic card. I'll use beryl on it when I'll upgrade the distro and tell again the difference in speed and stability. But I'm not free for 1 month so as to upgrade fedora.

So, In ur case I guess the 64 MB is the bottleneck. Mean while post ur desktop screenshot with beryl. Also check if u can increase ur onborad graphics from BIOS .


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

You have direct rendering enabled.
BTW, why are you logged in as root?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 2, 2006)

Does intel 845GVSR support GFX cards ????? Also I m finding it difficult to take the screenshots , how to take them ????

@mehul,What is direct rendering ??? also , I was logged in as root coz i was installing some applications that time.


----------



## mediator (Dec 2, 2006)

Screenshots => press "printscreen" or use ksnapshot, set timer in it to take pic automatically after given delay.

Q. :  What is Direct Rendering? 
A  : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Infrastructure


----------



## mehulved (Dec 2, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> @mehul,What is direct rendering ??? also , I was logged in as root coz i was installing some applications that time.


 Oh all right.


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 4, 2006)

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/3377/screenshot1fo1.th.png *img152.imageshack.us/img152/1821/screenshot2fc5.th.png *img91.imageshack.us/img91/7204/screenshot3yz5.th.png

1. Hacked from Ujjwal's FvwM setup some ideas also from ESR's FVWM setup. 
2. The program behind is Xearth which displays a 3d rotating earth.
3. Simple and Functional.


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmmm, not so good as my previous post of screenshot from Lappy! But here's the new screenshot from desktop one.

*www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_9b6db_Screenshot-6.png


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 4, 2006)

hey guys , help me take screenshots in my ubuntu edgy with beryl. when I use printscreen , it just takes the screen shot of one screen/desktop and not the 3D one. what to do ???


----------



## mediator (Dec 4, 2006)

Use ksnapshot dude, set the timer, rotate the cube and take the pic.


----------



## vinutux (Dec 4, 2006)

here is my ubuntu 6.10 Dapper LIKE MAC 


*www.imageupload.com/my.php?image=40314_ubuntu.png
*www.imageupload.com%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://www.imageupload.com/uploads/40314_ubuntu.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

My Ubuntu Edgy with Beryl+AIGLX effects 
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot-2.jpg
Ubuntu Edgy Desktop View:
*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot9.jpg


----------



## sariq (Dec 5, 2006)

here are some screenshots for beryl effects:

*www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_804ca_cube.png *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_54aed_dream.png *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_49a81_fire.png *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_c8032_move.png

1.switching workspace on cube
2.minimise with dream effect
3.close window with burn effect
4.moving windows


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

cool snaps @sariq,how to close window with burn effect/short cut keys?


----------



## sariq (Dec 5, 2006)

beryl setting manager>> animations
in "choices" tab in "close effect 1" select "burn"
close window normally either by mouse or Alt+F4


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks.
__________
My Debian GNU/Linux Testing with Beryl + AIGLX infact it is a bit faster than in  my Ubuntu Edgy!

*iup.in/img/praka123/thumb/Screenshot10.jpg


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 5, 2006)

@sariq , how u take screenshots in ur edgy ???? I tried printscreen but it took only one desktop .I also tried ksnapshot but an error occured.
please tell...


----------



## subratabera (Dec 5, 2006)

vinutux said:
			
		

> here is my ubuntu 6.10 Dapper LIKE MAC
> 
> 
> *www.imageupload.com/my.php?image=40314_ubuntu.png
> *www.imageupload.com%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://www.imageupload.com/uploads/40314_ubuntu.png



Excellent!!! Brother, please share the secret of your beautiful desktop...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 6, 2006)

@phenom:for taking screenshot of 3d desktop,try moving 3d manually by pressing CTRL+ALT and press mouse left button to move right or left desktops and doing this u can take screenshot by printscreen key afaik.it worked 4 me!


----------



## mediator (Dec 6, 2006)

@phenom : Update ksnapshot!


----------



## sariq (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah, for taking 3d desktop's screen shot i have installed ksnapshot. it has timer for taking shot. set it to say 10sec and rotate cube...


----------



## mediator (Dec 6, 2006)

@phenom : Beryl has snaspshot or screenshot plugin. Enable that first from settings manager.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2006)

hey guys , beryl effects were mind blowing. But as my system doesnt support those , it was creating problems like slow PC and many other bugs like window minimise , maximise prob , hanging prob etc. So I just uninstalled those and everything is fine again. except that resolution now is 1024*768 , earlier it was 
1280*720. I m now used to 1280 one and I m unable to revert back to 1280 , any attempt hangs my pc. what to do ???


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 6, 2006)

@~Phenom~ hi dude which distro?


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2006)

I m using edgy eft.
And My system configuration is :
P4 2.4
512 MB RAM
250 GB HDD
Intel 845 GVSR


----------



## sariq (Dec 6, 2006)

my configration is Celeron M 1.5Ghz, Intel 915 with on board graphics, 768MB RAM, beryl is running fine, only water effects are not working some error is coming while launching beryl manager - some thing like water could not be loaded


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 6, 2006)

@~Phenom~
first create one small text file on desktop and insert following command on it 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
 and save it

now open terminal and do the following procedure 

```
cd /etc/X11  
sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old 
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
now  configure xserver-xorg 
and than press 
ALT+CTRL+BACKSPACE
it will bring resolution back to normal


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 6, 2006)

@ sariq ,Hey buddy , u have got better RAM and onboard graphics , thats the difference
__________
GNome started creating helluva problems , so I shifted to KDE and now everything is fine. Thanx anyways.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2006)

Now Ubuntu got a cool desktop screenshot and session recorder-
"gtk-recordMyDesktop"


----------



## sariq (Dec 7, 2006)

screenshots with opacity: 
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/475/transparentah4.th.png *img291.imageshack.us/img291/2784/opacityrm7.th.png


----------



## vinutux (Dec 8, 2006)

subratabera said:
			
		

> Excellent!!! Brother, please share the secret of your beautiful desktop...




nothing sriously 
1 get a good looking wallpaper from mac fan sites
2. install osx icon set from gnome-looks.org
3. install osx theame from the same place

.........................

simple and btfll..................
tnx for interesting


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 8, 2006)

*Screenshot:*
Ok , I'am biased , but this is got to be the _most_ geeky/hacky/<insert a better word here> desktop ever. It took me 2 nights / 1 day to build completely. 
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/6511/sathya1sc8.th.png
Atleast this got to be the most effort-taking desktop ever to build. 

*What you need:*
fvwm 2.4 (_the_ window manager)
conky (system monitor)
xscreensaver
xearth (cool 3d background)
also fvwm 2.4 must be compiled after applying the transclucency patch for the transclucent menus to work.

*Files:*
Place the following in your $HOME direcory and restart X to get it working. 
 .fvwm2rc , .xinitrc, .conkyrc.

And for my friend eddie, he once did my fluxbox config in kde, this is gonna give him more challenge i guess.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG. RMS is not going to be happy with this. So many proprietory softwares I can see - acrobat reader, skype and God know what more


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 8, 2006)

Acrobat Reader is there because i dont want to install Evince and bring the GTK-GNOME hell. But yes, i forgot xpdf, thanks for reminding. And Skype has to be there, no way iam gonna avoid it. 

Atleast iam not like the few people who use Opera, when better alternatives are available


----------



## mehulved (Dec 8, 2006)

I am most comfortable with Opera and no other browser can give me the same level of comfort. And I have never followed such things strictly. I have a few more proprietory softwares in my system as of now.


----------



## djmykey (Dec 11, 2006)

Can anyone show me what beryl does and looks like.


----------



## JGuru (Dec 11, 2006)

@djmykey, *Checkout the Features of Beryl* click here

 NOTE : Click on the Image thumbnails to view a bigger picture.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 11, 2006)

mikey beryl is just a composting manager. The UI that we see is XGL/AIGLX. So, the effects are of XGL/AIGLX.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ Technically the effects are of beryl only! XGL/AIGLX is only a platform for beryl/compiz to run. Like we say aero is the UI of Vista, whereas the thing runs on Direct X 10.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2006)

My desktop can be seen here:

*www.harshj.com/Screenshot.png

Will keep it updating there


----------



## spynic (Dec 11, 2006)

this is while ago wen i used to run FC4 on my ol pc

*www.fedoraforum.org/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=35333

currently workin on FC6


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 12, 2006)

*My Linux Desktop....*

Hi guys My linux Desktop good or imrovement required.ThanX in Advance..........
1st:-*img172.imageshack.us/img172/5397/1im8.png
2nd:-*img207.imageshack.us/img207/7725/2sl3.png
3rd:-*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3585/4jr5.png
4th:*img296.imageshack.us/img296/8434/5jh2.png

Bye bye guys


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: My Linux Desktop....*

Nice work dude ..... I just love wallpaper of Ayesha Takia on the third Pic ... *www.bollywoodassorti.com/data/thumbnails/61/Ayesha_Takia3.jpg


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: My Linux Desktop....*



> there is a seoarate thread for linux sektops


sorry 4 same thread.

*Maine nahi dekha bose.*
__________
Click here my desktop picture.

Bye bye


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2006)

Em, lol, get Beryl Learner_Learner, see mine @ www.harshj.com/Screenshot.png


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 12, 2006)

Click:-
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/574/11pt4.png

What is mean of "ROFL,$hit".


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 12, 2006)

Its an acronym to 'Rolling on the floor laughing and sh*itting' ?


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 13, 2006)

Goodmorning everybody,click on my desktop picture link:
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/574/11pt4.png

byebye


----------



## sariq (Dec 13, 2006)

@LEARNER_LEARNER: desktop of post#208 is same as in post #206

here is matrix effect. thanks to QwertyManiac

*iup.in/img/guest/thumb/matrix.jpg


----------



## paragkalra (Dec 14, 2006)

Here is the 3D DESKTOP OF SUSE 10.2 LINUX

*discoverlinux.blogspot.com/2006/12/3d-graphics-of-suse-102-linux.html


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 14, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> here is matrix effect.*www.harshj.com


Looks great on her 
Try it with some add-on params (*cmatrix --help*) It'll look very real then!


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice paragkalra.Click on link.

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/2723/12tg1.png

ThanX


----------



## mediator (Dec 17, 2006)

Some innovation with fluxbox now and no hifi beryl stuff. 

*www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_25fd0_fluxbox.png


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 17, 2006)

sariq said:
			
		

> @LEARNER_LEARNER: desktop of post#208 is same as in post #206
> 
> here is matrix effect. thanks to QwertyManiac
> 
> *iup.in/img/guest/thumb/matrix.jpg



How did you manage to achieve that? Looks damn cool! It would look even more sexier if there was a trail of the characters falling


----------



## praka123 (Dec 17, 2006)

may be cmatrix?
*www.asty.org/cmatrix.html
already available with Debian Etch and ubuntu Edgy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

phreak0utt said:
			
		

> How did you manage to achieve that? Looks damn cool! It would look even more sexier if there was a trail of the characters falling


If you're on Ubuntu, just do a *sudo apt-get install cmatrix
*
For a nice effect, use this command
*cmatrix -b -C green

*Hehe, try pink sometime, burns eyes


----------



## sariq (Dec 17, 2006)

@phreak0utt: yes, it is cmatrix with semi-transparent terminal.

@QwertyManiac: can it be used as screensaver? or/and in full screen.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

^^
Nopes, I dont think so. Cant be done in Gnome/KDE but if you are in the Linux Terminal environment, you can apply this  *cmatrix -s*
am not sure what *cmatrix -x* does though
But see in your screensaver menu, there is a cooler 3D matrix screensaver with fading characters in it. Its called *GLMatrix* I think.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah.. Nothing beats GL Matrix. That's the best matrix screensaver i've ever seen!


----------



## sariq (Dec 18, 2006)

LXP it is a theme for icewm desktop enviorement. gnome is certainly better in terms of functionality. installed now, just for testing, it reminds me of xubuntu (print screen key not working). i am posting here mine 2 screenshots taken with ksnapshot

*www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_721ca_lxpmenu.png *www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_bedb9_lxpexplorer.png

windows logo is also there, isnt it copyrighted?


----------



## sariq (Dec 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> If you're on Ubuntu, just do a *sudo apt-get install cmatrix
> *
> For a nice effect, use this command
> *cmatrix -b -C green
> ...



sariq@ubuntu:~$ cmatrix -b -C pink
 Invalid color selection
 Valid colors are green, red, blue, white, yellow, cyan, magenta and black.


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 20, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> If you're on Ubuntu, just do a *sudo apt-get install cmatrix
> *
> For a nice effect, use this command
> *cmatrix -b -C green
> ...



Well, I'm on Fedora 5 64-bit. Any help there? I'll try out what Kalpik has suggested as well. PINK??????? That's gross dude


----------



## sariq (Dec 20, 2006)

GLmatrix is a screen saver preinstalled in ubuntu. it is available in ubuntu repository. I dont think it can be installed on Fedora. it looks like this: 

*www.imageupload.com/uploads/thumb_60df6_matrix.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 21, 2006)

Erhm, sariq, I meant magenta actually hehe,


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 25, 2006)

Looks like you just downloaded the Linkin Park wallpaper. If that's a whole Linkin Park theme, then that's good


----------



## mehulved (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's mine Ubuntu Desktop running Beryl 
Rotating cube
*img65.imageshack.us/img65/8431/screenshotuu3.th.png

The Burning Babe
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/9899/screenshot1gp3.th.png

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/1007/screenshotoe6.th.png
Theme - Murrina Wii
Beryl Theme - Wii
Wallpaper - Opensource Babe


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jan 1, 2007)

^^wow  mehul , ur edgy looks supercool.


----------



## paragkalra (Jan 3, 2007)

Check out my MASSIVE MANDRIVA DESKTOP

*discoverlinux.blogspot.com/2006/12/mandriva-power-pack-dvd-2007.html


----------



## mehulved (Jan 4, 2007)

Few more screenshots of beryl showing various effects *mehulv.blogspot.com


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

*img78.imageshack.us/img78/305/screenshotsa6.th.png
Howzzat??


----------



## ajayashish (Jan 8, 2007)

hey i have the same image on my desktop... i love it so much that fr the past 6 months i have not changed that


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

^^Yea I agree, real nice image. I loved it at first glance.


----------



## caleb (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi paragkalra & tech_your_future, I check both your blog sites and really liked them. I especially agree with waht parag wrote in his blog about Linux not being a very easy OS for beginners. Having said that I'd like to suggest if either of you (or anyone else who is a hardcore Linux user/geek) can start a thread (or add in your blog's) some tips for newbies to Linux about how to install plug-ins, programs etc. 

Basically some simple things that you know which you feel newbies would get stumped on. You can even get feedback from newbies/recent converts to linux to tell you the problems they face. It'd be nice if it does not include any jaragon but in a simple way so an newbie can understand. Because all the forums & linux sites I visit they make it sound so complicated which is a major put off for any novice who is thinking of shifting or trying out Linux. If all you linux gurus put your heads together you can really come up with a great thread that will be helpful for many people like me...hey who knows you might even help many people to convert from windows.

What say?
BTW parag I signed your guest book in your blog.


----------



## eddie (Jan 9, 2007)

Here's one I took a few days ago 

*xs411.xs.to/xs411/07021/snapshot11.jpg.xs.jpg


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

^^Neat!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 9, 2007)

caleb said:
			
		

> Hi paragkalra & tech_your_future, I check both your blog sites and really liked them. I especially agree with waht parag wrote in his blog about Linux not being a very easy OS for beginners. Having said that I'd like to suggest if either of you (or anyone else who is a hardcore Linux user/geek) can start a thread (or add in your blog's) some tips for newbies to Linux about how to install plug-ins, programs etc.
> 
> Basically some simple things that you know which you feel newbies would get stumped on. You can even get feedback from newbies/recent converts to linux to tell you the problems they face. It'd be nice if it does not include any jaragon but in a simple way so an newbie can understand. Because all the forums & linux sites I visit they make it sound so complicated which is a major put off for any novice who is thinking of shifting or trying out Linux. If all you linux gurus put your heads together you can really come up with a great thread that will be helpful for many people like me...hey who knows you might even help many people to convert from windows.
> 
> ...


caleb there's a lot of resources out there. Read the sticky posts. They have a lot of links and many of them are addressed to new users. Implement them as you read, you'd become familiar using linux without much effort.
There are really nice documentations out there so we need not really reinvent the wheel. There are a very few areas that aren't really covered, if you look deep enough.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are few knoppix 5.1 shots...

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9184/shot4dy5.th.jpg
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/6835/shot3ak3.th.jpg
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5455/shot2ad0.th.jpg
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5043/shot1ux5.th.jpg
__________


			
				eddie said:
			
		

> Here's one I took a few days ago
> 
> *xs411.xs.to/xs411/07021/snapshot11.jpg.xs.jpg



Superb...


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

I installed Kde on Ubuntu! Here's the new screenshot!
*img374.imageshack.us/img374/7408/snapshot3tw9.th.png


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 11, 2007)

^^^^ cool wallpaper mediator


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 11, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Here's one I took a few days ago
> 
> *xs411.xs.to/xs411/07021/snapshot11.jpg.xs.jpg



Slick  Cool wally


----------



## eddie (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for the kind comments guys 


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I installed Kde on Ubuntu! Here's the new screenshot!


Looks really nice man 
...but why XMMS?


----------



## mediator (Jan 12, 2007)

^^coz I feel its lighter than amarok.


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Jan 12, 2007)

Look my simple Desktop.
*img208.imageshack.us/img208/1503/snapshot9zs8.png

My distro  is FC6.
bye bye brothers.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2007)

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/4663/fluxboxyj4.th.jpg
WM - fluxbox
centericq for IM's
WeeChat for IRC
idesk for icons
conky as system monitor

Please suggest some more customisations for fluxbox. I need some good theme. And is there anyway to enable any kind of transparency in fluxbox or any other light WM?


----------



## mediator (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ I haven't experimented much with fluxbox. But I had saved some info on enabling transparency with "aterm"! Here u have it
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=387100&postcount=80


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 13, 2007)

@ mehul

Flubox looks ugly, why r u using so dated UI. There are many good themes for Gnome or KDE, even lite.


----------



## eddie (Jan 13, 2007)

1) First of install artwiz fonts because they look great on this WM and most of the Fluxbox themes use them.

2) For themes either look at fluxbox site itself or boxwhore.org. One of my fav themes is alexpress from boxwhore. Look at the screen
*www.boxwhore.org/modules/wfdownloads/images/screenshots/me.png
Fluxmod is down since I don't remember but lots of distros have archived their themes. They had some very good themes before they went down. Look in the repositories of your distro for them.

3) Install rox filer and use it as your file manager. Any other manager if used will probably nullify the very reason behind using Fluxbox i.e. being light on resources.

4) For transparency look at composite extension to X server and xcompmgr. IIRC there was an article about it on fluxbox wiki. You can look for it.


----------



## mediator (Jan 13, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> @ mehul
> 
> Flubox looks ugly, why r u using so dated UI. There are many good themes for Gnome or KDE, even lite.


It depends on how u configure it! It is light on resources and if configured nicely can look even better than Kde or Gnome! U can search for "fluxbox" in image section of google and experience how nicely people have configured it. It becomes a total piece of art and involves imagination to decorate it!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 14, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> 1) First of install artwiz fonts because they look great on this WM and most of the Fluxbox themes use them.


OK installed.



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> 2) For themes either look at fluxbox site itself or boxwhore.org. One of my fav themes is alexpress from boxwhore. Look at the screen
> *www.boxwhore.org/modules/wfdownloads/images/screenshots/me.png
> Fluxmod is down since I don't remember but lots of distros have archived their themes. They had some very good themes before they went down. Look in the repositories of your distro for them.


Having a look there.



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> 3) Install rox filer and use it as your file manager. Any other manager if used will probably nullify the very reason behind using Fluxbox i.e. being light on resources.


I have already installed rox-filer and am using it. Though I need to still set it up.



			
				eddie said:
			
		

> 4) For transparency look at composite extension to X server and xcompmgr. IIRC there was an article about it on fluxbox wiki. You can look for it.


 OK will have a look around.
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> ^^ I haven't experimented much with fluxbox. But I had saved some info on enabling transparency with "aterm"! Here u have it
> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=387100&postcount=80


 Will check fluxbox wiki and then your post too.
__________


			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> @ mehul
> 
> Flubox looks ugly, why r u using so dated UI. There are many good themes for Gnome or KDE, even lite.


 Something for you gx *jk.yazzy.org/screenshots/fluxbox/fluxbox.jpg
Search for more.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 16, 2007)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> @ mehul
> 
> Flubox looks ugly, why r u using so dated UI. There are many good themes for Gnome or KDE, even lite.




Ahem, this is my friend's Fluxbox on Slackware. *img293.imageshack.us/img293/9861/fluxboxby6.th.jpg


----------



## mediator (Feb 4, 2007)

Latest! 
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/8315/screenshot4cp2.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2007)

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/1753/screenshotxw7.th.png
Gnome on gentoo running beryl with fadeout theme.

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/3856/vmwaregentookz9.th.png
Running FreeBSD in VMware.


----------



## mediator (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's some more customization of fluxbox!
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3971/fluxboxvj3.th.png


----------



## eddie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is what I am running these days
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/7329/snapshot20dq5.th.png

Wish I could show you a video of rotating cube with Lunscape skydome image. Looks simply awesome...anyways...here is a screenshot
*img443.imageshack.us/img443/3553/snapshot18yz1.th.jpg

Beryl with rotating list (makes you remember Vista's Flip 3D? 
*img365.imageshack.us/img365/4715/snapshot21ci4.th.jpg


----------



## mediator (Feb 28, 2007)

How did u bring transparency in that cube?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 28, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> How did u bring transparency in that cube?


 Change Desktop cube => Transparency => 'opacity during move' to as low as possible


----------



## mediator (Feb 28, 2007)

^^Thanx !


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2007)

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/2966/deskywq4.th.jpg
WM - Fluxbox
Theme - Bluenight


----------



## anarchist (Mar 19, 2007)

here is my simple ubuntu desktop. XP type desktop using *gconf-editor*


*img144.imageshack.us/img144/8246/screenshothm4.th.png


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2007)

to me flubox still looks ugly & unbalenced. Gnome is much better in UI


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 21, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> to me flubox still looks ugly & unbalenced. Gnome is much better in UI


 
Its just a matter of choice and available resources


----------



## mehulved (Mar 22, 2007)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/4071/200703230049091024x768szz6.th.png*img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200703230049091024x768szz6.png
Enlightenment on Debian Etch.


----------



## eddie (Mar 28, 2007)

KDE 3.5.6 on Gentoo Linux

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/4463/snapshot23ga5.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Apr 4, 2007)

*img475.imageshack.us/img475/2231/deskyvl3.th.png
WM: Fluxbox
Style: Emerge
Wallpaper: Nitro sources(got it somewhere from gentoo forum)


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2007)

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/1552/asbh3.th.jpg
Afterstep, haven't seen one of these around here. If someone can help me find a nice couple of themes for Afterstep, it'd be great.


----------



## eddie (Apr 7, 2007)

Recently while converting to Gentoo 64bit I used Afterstep for sometime and I must say I found it way more usable then Fluxbox. Nice colour combination you got there


----------



## mehulved (Apr 8, 2007)

Well it's messed up for the time being when i tried installing a new theme. Hope reinstalling it restores everything. Yeah it's really nice and with the pager on it's so much better organised. It has some nice configuration options too but i am not so good there. People better at it can do a lot. I saw some screenies they were really nice.


----------



## cynosure (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres mine,
simple and good.
[img=*img71.imageshack.us/img71/8896/screenshotza4.th.png]


----------



## mediator (Apr 8, 2007)

^Do some makeover bro! 
Visit *ubuntuforums.org/gallery and copy some ideas!

Neways, here's my FC5's new look!

*img468.imageshack.us/img468/4192/screenshot13hy5.th.png


----------



## anantkhaitan (May 7, 2007)

Metacity, GNOME, Fedora Core 6

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/6502/screenshot1cu3.th.png


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 11, 2007)

Good work anantkhaitan.
Here is mine Desktop picture .KDE,FEDORA 6,Icon Package "Futuresoft",Theme Manager "Kore".
*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5138/wallpaper6ig0.th.jpg
Click on 4 large Resolution


----------



## mediator (May 23, 2007)

Here's some more! Haven't used beryl here.

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/7086/screenshotvb7.th.png


----------



## amitava82 (May 23, 2007)

Here is my Ubuntu with Ubuntu Studio wallpaper...
*img133.imageshack.us/img133/4136/screenshoted9.th.jpg


----------



## vish786 (May 26, 2007)

my mandriva 2007 hot shots

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/t682118_myscreen.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

here is mine Fiesty Fawn at 1280x1024 

 *img178.imagevenue.com/loc556/th_59517_h3ll_122_556lo.jpg

much better than *ista and with 100x performance.


----------



## mediator (May 26, 2007)

^^^Shhhh.....don't say that 'V' thing in here or u'll face the wrath of the army of 'V's fanboys.

@Vish : *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=384302&postcount=235


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> ^^^Shhhh.....don't say that 'V' thing in here or u'll face the wrath of the army of 'V's fanboys.


Hey am not waging wars, thats the fact, i hav tried *ista bfore and thought that those nice transperency effects actually worth praising but when i installed Ubuntu 7.04 and lo my default desktop res was already set to 1280x1024 without the need of any video drivers.

And yeah Beryl + other effects are way better than *ista (is it better spelled that way) and considering the performance i am ovewhelmed. Now am not paranoid abt virus attacks (though i never had any major virus attack for past 2years in windows).


----------



## eddie (May 26, 2007)

Dirty:
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/115/snapshot7ny1.th.png

Clean:
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5651/snapshot6zp9.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 25, 2007)

My ubuntu 7.04
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/2849/mydesktopqz8.th.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 25, 2007)

Here is mine without berly /compiz

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/2425_afg4w/Screenshot.png


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2007)

alas some one digged out this thread after long time


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 1, 2007)

been long since i posted mine 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/711/Screenshot.png


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't mod much, but here's mine anyway:
*img223.imageshack.us/img223/5012/screenshotci5.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2007)

edit: jus updated the desktop. so uploading a newer pic.

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/7765/screenshoter1.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

my current desktop.

clean: 
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/4734/screenshotux2.th.png

dirty:
*img519.imageshack.us/img519/3826/screenshot1mc9.th.png


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/5/13918553851.jpg

This is my silly little KDE/Beryl system (Gentoo Linux).  It's a bit overwhelming and all for *real* work, so I typically use something like this:

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/7/19015315290.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Jul 11, 2007)

rocket357, can you attach your conkyrc?


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> rocket357, can you attach your conkyrc?


Yup...


background yes
cpu_avg_samples 2
net_avg_samples 2
out_to_console no
use_xft yes
xftfont  Bitstream Vera Sans Mono:size=9
own_window no
own_window_transparent yes
xftalpha 0.8
update_interval 1
double_buffer yes
minimum_size 380 10
maximum_width 400
draw_shades no
draw_outline no
draw_borders no
border_margin 4
border_width 1
default_color white
default_shade_color white
default_outline_color white
gap_x 10
gap_y 80
alignment top_left
use_spacer yes
no_buffers yes
uppercase no
draw_graph_borders yes


TEXT
$color${alignc}${exec domainname -f}
${alignc}$sysname $kernel
Uptime: $uptime  ${alignr}Load: $loadavg
CPU Speed: ${freq_dyn_g} GHz
CPU Usage: ${cpu}% ${cpubar}
${color}${cpugraph 0 32, 398 290a58 ff0000}
RAM: $mem/$memmax - ${alignc}$memperc% ${alignr}${membar 5,115}
Swap: $swap/$swapmax - ${alignc}$swapperc% ${alignr}${swapbar 5,115}
Procs: $processes Running: $running_processes

Top Processes:
Name              PID     CPU%   MEM%
 ${top name 1} ${top pid 1} ${top cpu 1} ${top mem 1}
 ${top name 2} ${top pid 2} ${top cpu 2} ${top mem 2}
 ${top name 3} ${top pid 3} ${top cpu 3} ${top mem 3}
Mem usage
 ${top_mem name 1} ${top_mem pid 1} ${top_mem cpu 1} ${top_mem mem 1}
 ${top_mem name 2} ${top_mem pid 2} ${top_mem cpu 2} ${top_mem mem 2}
 ${top_mem name 3} ${top_mem pid 3} ${top_mem cpu 3} ${top_mem mem 3}

File systems:
 /      ${alignc}     ${fs_used /}/${fs_size /}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /}
 /home  ${alignc}     ${fs_used /home}/${fs_size /home}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /home}
 /usr   ${alignc}     ${fs_used /usr}/${fs_size /usr}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /usr}
 /var   ${alignc}     ${fs_used /var}/${fs_size /var}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /var}
 /var/tmp${alignc}     ${fs_used /var/tmp}/${fs_size /var/tmp}${alignr}${fs_bar 5, 110 /var/tmp}
 /tmp   ${alignc}     ${fs_used /tmp}/${fs_size /tmp}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /tmp}
 (Share)${alignc}     ${fs_used /home/me/Share}/${fs_size /home/me/Share}${alignr}${fs_bar 5,110 /home/me/Share}

Disk IO: ${diskio}
${diskiograph 0 32, 398 3a1451 ff0000}

${alignc}Address:${addr eth0}
Net Down:$color ${downspeed eth0} k/s${offset 48}Net Up: ${upspeed eth0} k/s
${color}${downspeedgraph eth0 32,198 43184e ff0000}$alignr${color}${upspeedgraph eth0 32,198 5a2444 ff0000}

Connections:${alignr}Remote / Local
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 0}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 0}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 0}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 1}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 1}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 1}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 2}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 2}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 2}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 3}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 3}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 3}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 4}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 4}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 4}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 5}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 5}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 5}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 6}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 6}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 6}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 7}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 7}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 7}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 8}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 8}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 8}
${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rhost 9}${alignr}  ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 rport 9}   ${tcp_portmon 1 65535 lport 9}


Edit - you might notice that I took much of this from conky.sourceforge.net (they have a screenshot page with links to .conkyrc files and scripts), but that I modified the tcp_portmon sections.  I realize that *typically* the higher ports (32768+) are outgoing, and that *typically* the lower ports are incoming, but that seemed a bit senseless to me...I know the damn ports, so I just put them 1-65535 on here...I know that if I see port 22 local, that sshd has been connected to with an *incoming* connection, and if I see port 80 remote that an *outgoing* http connection has been made...I just dropped the incoming/outgoing nonsense because it seemed too restrictive.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah I am aware of that sourceforge page on conky, that's where I got my last conkyrc file from. One thing I liked in that was the fetching of headlines from RSS feeds.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

^^ Yeah, I used the RSS script for Gentoo Linux Security Advisories...I also toyed around with the GMail script, but I hated having to blur that section of the screen every time I wanted to post a shot...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Long time since tried Compiz on Ubuntu Feisty GNU/Linux,now Compiz-Fusion is the way.the power of 3D and Compositing on GNU/Linux.salutes!
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/834/Screenshot.png

3D Cube:   (see sharks etc moving inside the cube!)
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/835/Screenshot-1.png
Expo:
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/836/Screenshot-2.png
Fire Effects:
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/837/Screenshot-3.png
Water/Rain Effect(wiper too possible):
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/838/Screenshot-4.png

Compiz-Fusion=Beryl+Compiz merger 
All Running on Ubuntu GNU/Linux Gnome Desktop Environment.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 11, 2007)

^^How much Ram is needed to run this .. when ever I run berly I get White SCreen Of Death  I have 256 MB ram on my system


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is running on Compiz-Fusion btwn.
I got a XFX 7300GT 256MB dedicated RAM.it run flawlessly.I think @shashwath -u get hold of some good deal on any NVIDIA graphics card! on Bazaar Section of forum *dont buy AMD ATi* if u want Linux to run good.
btwn WSOD?LOL


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

Beryl runs comfortably on my GeForce 6600 GT 256 MB graphics card.  System memory might be an issue at 256, but as long as you're capable of direct rendering you should be fine (depending on the distro's RAM requirements...some are upwards of 256 MB, but I doubt any would be higher than that).

Beryl is a TON of eyecandy for the requirements, actually.

Edit - 

@praka123:

Don't you just love those water effects?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

^yup.those rain effect is so cool btwn wiper too btwn i was stuck with a VIA unichrome earlier dr00ling on compiz effects sometime back.I'd say VIA chipset(horrible,terrible,no other words) and ATi gfx cards drivers sucks in GNU/Linux.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^yup.those rain effect is so cool btwn wiper too btwn i was stuck with a VIA unichrome earlier dr00ling on compiz effects sometime back.I'd say VIA chipset(horrible,terrible,no other words) and ATi gfx cards drivers sucks in GNU/Linux.



I won't purchase another ATI card...they seem to require more "maintenance" than GeForce-based cards, Windows OR Linux (but especially Linux).  Last time I upgraded my wife and my computers, I bought nvidia all around.  (speaking of which, those 6600's are probably getting a bit "tired"...might be time to upgrade again haha).


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 11, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Last time *I upgraded my wife and my computers*, I bought nvidia all around.



 What happened to old Mrs. Rocket? I hope u didn't upgraded to a nVidia wife, lolz


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> .......but as long as you're capable of *direct rendering* you should be fine


right on the point!!! you need full direct rendering support.

shashwat, if u want simple effects then try the built in desktop-effects (based on older compiz). if u are looking towards compiz fusion wid 256mb ram (system ram) then i'd suggest try beryl wid taxing effects turned off. compiz fusion, imho is a bit slower.

i run compiz fusion on my laptop wid an ati igp 345... since its based on the older generation ati engine, the opensource driver radeon runs just fine. the problem is wid the newer ati cards. if u plan to buy a card now, i'd recommend an nvidia card too. btw, what graphics adaptor do u currently haf?

i haf 512mb main memory out of which 32mb is shared as uma and i find that compiz runs just fine. of corz the settings are tweaked for a balance between performance and eye candy!


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 11, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Last time I upgraded my wife and my computers





			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> What happened to old Mrs. Rocket? I hope u didn't upgraded to a nVidia wife, lolz


hahaha

Mrs. Rocket is fine...her *computer* needed an upgrade!  Man I worded that wrong hahaha...that should read:

Last time I upgraded my wife's computer and my computer,...



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> right on the point!!! you need full direct rendering support.


At the terminal as root run:

glxinfo | grep direct

That'll tell you if you're running direct rendering, Swashwat.  If you are (it'll say Direct Rendering: Yes), then you should be fine.  Without it, however, no amount of RAM in the world will help you run Beryl smooth because you're running in *software* rendering mode, and that's slow =(


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll say use  "glxgears" it can show FPS etc.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 13, 2007)

Here's my fluxy, terrible as ever
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/3320/deskyph8.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 13, 2007)

^^^ hey mehul post a bigger pic. clicking the above imageshack link opens the same thumbnail in a new window/tab.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 13, 2007)

Just remove the .th from the link


----------



## mehulved (Jul 13, 2007)

I have made changes but it's not coming as it used o do earlier, dunno the reason. But's its more clear now.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 14, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Here's my fluxy, terrible as ever


Bah...the question is NOT how pretty it is (use glass monitor on KDE superkaramba if you want a pretty monitor), but more accurately:  is it functional?

Yes, gx, I'm stating an opinion here...feel free to poke fun at me for my non-color-coordinated desktop if you wish =)  haha

But seriously, perhaps I'll sit down and write a mod to conky to "consolidate" connections like what you're seeing here (multiple connections to "blah.blah.google.com" port 80).  If I can find the time...heh

*img1.putfile.com/thumb/2/4900455861.jpg

This isn't so bad for color coordination...


----------



## mehulved (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah it is functional and it is light, that is why I use it. I have never given much importance to the looks.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 14, 2007)

btw, which file manager is preferred to be used with fluxbox? anything except rox-filer? 
secondly is there anything i can do to fix the fonts in fluxbox? they look terrible specially in opera, when i run it with flux as wm.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 14, 2007)

mc? I rarely need a file manager, so I don't really use one.
Check *gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox it has some nice resources on fluxbox. And check the links at the bottom.


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 14, 2007)

GNOME, Metacity, F7
*img106.imageshack.us/img106/6370/99124946xl6.th.png


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 15, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> btw, which file manager is preferred to be used with fluxbox? anything except rox-filer?
> secondly is there anything i can do to fix the fonts in fluxbox? they look terrible specially in opera, when i run it with flux as wm.



Did you compile Fluxbox with support for FreeType/FreeType2 and imlib?  (well, if you can set a background, then I'm assuming imlib is compiled in...heh)

You can use any filemanager you want (Nautilus, Konqueror, Gentoo (the filemanager, not the OS heh), etc...).  Check that link mehulved, gave you...there's a lot of good pointers in there.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah that link was really helpful, thanks to mehul 

well it was a precompiled package, fbsetbg was there already so yeah i could set the background, still i can't get over the font problem and conky flickers everytime it updates the stats, kinda annoying, any fix for that? it says failed to start double buffer continuing with single buffer :S

its the first time i've seen this kind of tabbing implementation and i must say its cewl and slit too is really nice thingy to play with.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 15, 2007)

Chester said:
			
		

> yeah that link was really helpful, thanks to mehul
> 
> well it was a precompiled package, fbsetbg was there already so yeah i could set the background, still i can't get over the font problem and conky flickers everytime it updates the stats, kinda annoying, any fix for that? it says failed to start double buffer continuing with single buffer :S
> 
> its the first time i've seen this kind of tabbing implementation and i must say its cewl and slit too is really nice thingy to play with.



What's the output of "glxinfo | grep direct"?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 16, 2007)

[img=*img529.imageshack.us/img529/1842/picturesramxt9.th.jpg]
Check the RAM usage, It's just after a reboot though, so no apps were running, still pretty nice when compared to KDE/GNOME.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/884/Screenshot.png

Here is mine as usual  Can't add anything untill I update my system


----------



## mehulved (Jul 19, 2007)

Clean
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/3127_6necg/clean.jpg
Dirty
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/3128_xwg9b/opera%2Bff%2Bxterm.jpg
Wallpaper - City Of Dreams
Theme - 0xAR
conkyrc - slight modification of the one given by rocket357
Opera skin - Collision
Firefox skin - Blue Ice
Good enough to last for a some time now.


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 19, 2007)

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/7/19901180923.jpg

My current desktop...first saw the background used as the default for BackTrack (pre-2.0), and found the original (link was posted on another forum somewhere...I forget).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 6, 2007)

august 2007

clean:
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/9374/screenshotvw2.th.png

dirty:
*img300.imageshack.us/img300/5305/screenshot1hp1.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is my ugly flux 
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/3979/myfluxrg6.th.png
suggest some changes


----------



## Faun (Aug 7, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Here is my ugly flux
> *img297.imageshack.us/img297/3979/myfluxrg6.th.png
> suggest some changes


thats cool, doest that globe move ??


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 8, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> thats cool, doest that globe move ??


yes.. moves
its a app called xearth


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 8, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> yes.. moves
> its a app called xearth



That is seriously cool.  Thanks for pointing xearth out, gary4gar.


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok, so I couldn't help but check out what xearth is capable of...so I have here a screenshot for you to see:

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22001184570.jpg


Nothing terribly special (and I feel bad for copying gary4gar...heh), so I decided to spice it up a bit...I wrote a script to plot the machines I'm connected to in XEarth...check out the conky connection display and the XEarth locations...

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22001184473.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ hey rocket, coooooooooooool!


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I couldn't help but check out what xearth is capable of...so I have here a screenshot for you to see:
> 
> *img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22001184570.jpg
> 
> ...



Don't worry from my side, all my post are licensed under GPL
and you should licensed it under GPL & share your conky config file with us 
*
Suggestion*: can we change they ip into readable names of places??
 i am n00b so don't it is possible not


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2007)

Your posts are licensed under GPL? I think you mean GNU FDL? Or better CC.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 9, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Your posts are licensed under GPL? I think you mean GNU FDL? Or better CC.


^^^
whatever


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 9, 2007)

Well, I've considered releasing the script (perhaps as a download at conky.sourceforge.net?  I don't know), and as always I'd release under the GPL...so if anyone is interested, I'll post the script.

Namelookups are a possibility.  I hadn't considered it because the names are typically longer than the ip addresses, and when you get a lot of connections going it can get pretty messy on XEarth.  Perhaps I'll make the display of hostname or ip a user-configurable setting?  I modified the script last night to cache lookups locally so the script wouldn't have to constantly perform geoip lookups, so perhaps I can do the same with hostname resolution.

At this point, the script is still very bare and alpha, but it works and I'm happy to see that people are taking interest in it.  Again, any ideas are certainly welcome and I plan on continuing development on it for some time...who knows what all the code will allow for?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2007)

been working on it for quite sometime now. here's mac os leopard for free! 

clean:
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2193/screenshotum1tg7.th.jpg

dirty:
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/7193/screenshot1uj9uz0.th.png

distro: ubuntu 7.04
wallpaper: leopard
composite manager: beryl
emerald theme: leopard
gtk theme: leopard-gtk
cursors: jaguar os x
icon set: OsX_Mod self modded
dock: avant window navigator
custom distro logo, custom top gnome panel background
clock: cairo clock
tray icons: lotsa hard work! 
apps running: pidgin 2.1.0, exaile 0.2.11svn, nautilus, terminal


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 10, 2007)

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/7/20816145659.jpg

Ok, ok...so the Vista lookalike thing has been beat to death...

Just figured I'd give it a quick shot and see what I could come up with =)


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2007)

@IRD that CLI is making me very nervous .... just cant stop thinking what happnd in that thread  (say the magic word) . But its awesome . damm...im reluctant of using smiles also .. : (


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's my latest arrangement:

[URL=*www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6260191]*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22021143681.jpg[/URL]

Still using xearth and my Python script to plot the locations of machines I'm connected to.

Also, I'm looking for a site to upload the script tarball to...I tried putfile, but it's down for maintenance right now.  Any suggestions?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 10, 2007)

@rocket
the windows clone has been very thotfully setup. kudos 

and the second desktop looks like a typical mission critical system straight out of some movie!  good job, man!

@charan
lead ur life the way you want. don't go by what others say. if you want it, then get it! linux is all about that. use whatever you like, change whatever you don't!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 10, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> @IRD that CLI is making me very nervous .... just cant stop thinking what happnd in that thread (say the magic word) . But its awesome . damm...im reluctant of using smiles also .. : (


dude dont care about anything wat people say... just have confidence in urself that is the biggest thing in the world and believe in what u do. 

and feel free to use this smilies also.  (they express a lot abt wat we try to say.)

Dont worry be happy.

@rocket357,

ur desktop is cool .


----------



## praka123 (Aug 10, 2007)

@rocket:which wm are u running on that vista clone Kde or Fluxbox? good work!
@infra_ded-rude:ur's "Leopard" will make aryayush(macboy) drool


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 10, 2007)

rocket357 said:
			
		

> Here's my latest arrangement:
> 
> [URL=*www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6260191]*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22021143681.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


host your project at sf


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^ working on it...

I'm also doing a 0.2 release soon to utilize the free database files from maxmind.com, as a friend of mine tried this out before release and realized that the geoip service I'm using isn't terribly accurate.

0.2 should be available soon, and when it is I'll be sure to post a link.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> been working on it for quite sometime now. here's mac os leopard for free!
> 
> clean:
> *img508.imageshack.us/img508/4816/screenshotum1.th.jpg
> ...


Why u are using a external Image for taskbar for full transparency click on solid colour and drag the box to transparecy side Nice desktop there  
I am missing DOck and berly


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @rocket:which wm are u running on that vista clone Kde or Fluxbox? good work!



The Vista thing is KDE.  I used Beryl with one of the Vista emerald themes and a Vista KDE theme for the panel that I found at kde-look.org.  The firefox ie7 theme is from mozilla.

Overall it's off a bit here and there, but pretty nice.



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> @infra_ded-rude:ur's "Leopard" will make aryayush(macboy) drool



Agreed...very nice...

I'm not terribly familiar with Mac from a UI standpoint (I've studied a bit on the inner workings mostly because of my interest in FreeBSD), but it really looks nice!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for the compliment fellows 

i'm trying to make the full top gnome panel transparent (including the gnome menus and the tray part). any suggestions?


----------



## rocket357 (Aug 11, 2007)

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/8/22122533074.jpg

Updated to XPlanet...though it seems to be a bit more resource-intensive.  I'm still working on getting the code hosted somewhere...

Edit - I'm also working on writing up a full howto for KDE, Gnome, and Fluxbox (and perhaps XFCE)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 11, 2007)

^^^ whoa! thats a great desktop rocket! 

ps: i found out that i'm not able to get the top gnome bar to be completely translucent coz of the theme. this setting (the ubuntu menu and tray not being transperent/lucent) has been put into the gtk theme settings file. i'm trying to compare the gtkrc to other themes. lets see if i can trace it. any help wud be appreciated


----------



## mediator (Aug 12, 2007)

So I decided to try out black this time! And this is where I landed without beryl!

*img240.imageshack.us/img240/9290/snapshot5qe1.th.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 12, 2007)

OSX ish Fiesty Desky.. @ Infra dude look my taskbar  

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/3874_8cprp/Screenshot.png

This is the best  can get @ 256 Mb ram and with onboard GPU


----------



## vish786 (Aug 12, 2007)

u guys hav lot of time too decorate ur desktop, i'm always falling short of it.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^
me too.but simdock seems interesting.visiting *ubuntuforums.org gives more ideas.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 12, 2007)

i've posted abt simdock in the other thread: customize ur ubuntu desktop.

@shashwat
thats a great desktop!  kudos... yeah thats the taskbat transparency i want in the theme i use (a darker leopard theme) hey can u do me a favour? can u upload the gtkrc and panel.rc files so that i can study them and figure out what i need to change in mine? or can u gimme the link from whre u downloaded the gtk theme? thanks in advance 

btw, if u want the min/max/close buttons on the left side of the title bar then u can configure that in gconf-editor to make it more macish


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 13, 2007)

The things I used are Icon : - *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/OsX_MoD?content=54851

Windows Border. .as I told u my border ain't changing autom. so I used this *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Humanoid-OSX?content=35753

++ This theme *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Kougyoku-Simple?content=64122 

These are the present things 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> i've posted abt simdock in the other thread: customize ur ubuntu desktop.
> 
> @shashwat
> thats a great desktop!  kudos... yeah thats the taskbat transparency i want in the theme i use (a darker leopard theme) hey can u do me a favour? can u upload the gtkrc and panel.rc files so that i can study them and figure out what i need to change in mine? or can u gimme the link from whre u downloaded the gtk theme? thanks in advance
> ...


Plz tell something abt gconfig editor


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 13, 2007)

heres
mine i will post how i did it if anyone wants
it's a ubuntu 7.04 made to look like a vista i have not added much eye candy still looks nice

what do u all think

heres the link
*bayimg.com/cAFAEAabJ


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

^^^ thats a nice desktop praveen  u can use nuveoXT theme for more vistaish icons.

@shashwat

to move those application control buttons over to the left, like on the Mac start the gconf editor, by running gconf-editor from a terminal window or alt+f2 run window. goto apps>metacity, then click on general. in the RHS you'll see a list of settings. click on the button_layout entry, then on the value field next to it. default setting is:
menu:minimize,maximize,close

to switch the window controls to the left, move the menu to the end, like this:
close,minimize,maximize:menu

the ":" is to separate the left from the right buttons.


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 14, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ thats a nice desktop praveen  u can use nuveoXT theme for more vistaish icons.



thx.
could u give me the nuveoxt link
i googled and also searched gnome-look but no use
maybe u made spelling mistake
thx


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 14, 2007)

@shashwat
thanks for those links. i haf a fully translucent top gnome menu bar now! 

@praveen
sorry buddy. my mistake. there was a typo. here's the link: *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/nuoveXT?content=26448


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 14, 2007)

thx infra


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is my Desktop, i hav not done much just little additionals here & there, hope u guys like it.
different shots with different Icons themes. Includes 3D.
not too many screenshots. 

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1032782_Screensh.jpg



*images6.theimagehosting.com/3D.903.th.jpg

*images6.theimagehosting.com/Screensh.2a1.th.jpg

*images6.theimagehosting.com/Screensh2ot.th.jpg

*images6.theimagehosting.com/Screensho1t.th.jpg

*images6.theimagehosting.com/Screensho2.th.jpg

*images6.theimagehosting.com/Screenshot12.844.th.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 16, 2007)

those are cool desktops, vish 

suggestion: that trash icon on awn is awful man. trash it!


----------



## vish786 (Aug 16, 2007)

thx for response... also uploaded these shots on www.lynucs.com so world can see.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> those are cool desktops, vish
> 
> suggestion: that trash icon on awn is awful man. trash it!



How to put a trash icon on desky  I mean whats  the command for it


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 17, 2007)

if u are using ubuntu then you need to do that in gconf editor. but i suggest you download gtweakui-nautilus package. which is a gui frontend to many nautilus gconf options. u can enable trash on the desktop from there.


----------



## vish786 (Aug 17, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> those are cool desktops, vish
> 
> suggestion: that trash icon on awn is awful man. trash it!


hey their is no need to change the icon by tat method, when i closed avant, restarted and again opened avant. I found icon changed this time.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

ok then the icon theme must be hafing those symbolic links by default. not many haf it. so i'd posted a sureshot method to get them 



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> if u are using ubuntu then you need to do that in gconf editor. but i suggest you download gtweakui-nautilus package. which is a gui frontend to many nautilus gconf options. u can enable trash on the desktop from there.



go to

System Tools > Configuration Editor

apps > nautilus > desktop

check the value field for 'trash_icon_visible'

you should see the trash icon on the desktop.
if you don't install that package.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 18, 2007)

Aha :cheers: Finally managed berly on my old comp :rofl2: 
Here are screenies 

                                                      *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4019_iesj9/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/4018_qkv6l/Screenshot-1.png



Just wait few more I need to be perfect in Berly


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 18, 2007)

thats a great desky, shashwat!  welcome to the composite manager league!

btw, what gfx do u use? or is it onboard? coz if u use a mid range one i'd suggest u install compiz-fusion. devel of beryl has stopped. but it runs better on older hardware. hey can u upload the computer icon here (one 1 png)??


----------



## vish786 (Aug 18, 2007)

@infra,
 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1040403_displaycapplet.png


 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1040414_gnomefsclient.png

there was one more, but that had prob in uploadin.

Edited: $hit they look a piece of beauty after postin here.


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 18, 2007)

*My first time here*

Hi All

My first post and my first screenshots here.  

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/7006/screenshot19oq0.th.jpg 

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9624/screenshot20ey2.th.jpg 

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/4104/screenshot22bj6.th.jpg 


EDIT: Thanks for the below(next) poster.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2007)

Dude .. please use Thumbnails 

EDIT: OK didit for you. Please use the following codes.

```
[URL=*img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot19oq0.jpg][IMG]*img141.imageshack.us/img141/7006/screenshot19oq0.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=*img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot20ey2.jpg][IMG]*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9624/screenshot20ey2.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=*img522.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot22bj6.jpg][IMG]*img522.imageshack.us/img522/4104/screenshot22bj6.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 19, 2007)

@vish
thanks buddy 

@hitbox.champion
nice desktop


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

@hitbox.champion,
u hav already got good control on compizfusion.
btw nice desktop, which theme r u using... i too was searching for a black one.. to be easy on eye.

@infra.
always welcome.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 20, 2007)

Here is the jpg format of my desktop on Demand  
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4111_czzwp/Screenshot.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4112_mzy6l/Screenshot-1.jpg

Hey @ ALl . >CF is up and running very nice  But except Cube and 1 more effect I can't able to run Expo.. I had enable it while disabling Cube  but no expo,fire paint working here  and the image of surrounding of cube is still black  Help

Or do watch them here : *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Obuntu?content=64741


----------



## kalpik (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ You still did not give us a link to your wallpaper


----------



## vish786 (Aug 20, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ You still did not give us a link to your wallpaper


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=581346&postcount=28

if i'm not wrong that is  some sort of effect(making water droplets to move from top to bottom) in beryl or compizfusion.



			
				hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> My first post and my first screenshots here.
> 
> ...


dude u still didnt tell me which theme ur using and from where u downloaded. ?


----------



## vish786 (Aug 22, 2007)

found this wallpa while googling. 
if someone wants, they can donload.

 *www.imagehosting.com/out.php/i1050775_shorttux.jpg

high reso download here.
*server6.theimagehosting.com/image.php?img=tux_demon_camping_burning_windows.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 24, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4307_vbiki/Screenshot-1.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4308_aevi8/Screenshot-2.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4309_by6fh/Screenshot-2.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4310_wslje/Screenshot.png

Here are my Compizz Fusion Desktop.. Not Customized it too much simple as of now  But see the beauty


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

^Now you are MLC(Master of Linux Customizations) .


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 24, 2007)

^^  Thanks a lot   All credit to all of ya there who taught me this


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

those are really sweet  hey shashwat, jus post a review of CF. you've been on beryl ritE? and are on a comparitively older config. how do you compare the two? i'd like to read a review by you.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 24, 2007)

^^ Hmm.. wait few days am busy will post the review with video btw istanbull record but when I click it again it hangs  and did not save the file


----------



## praka123 (Aug 24, 2007)

^just try gtk-recordmydesktop.is available in apt.

```
sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
```


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 24, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^just try gtk-recordmydesktop.is available in apt.
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
> ```



Aha  Thanks a ton bro  Way better ... btw .. Do help me here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66360 and why my Cairo Clock appear white ?  Also Screenlets say unable o start Daemon


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

Shashwat Pant said:
			
		

> Aha  Thanks a ton bro  Way better ... btw .. Do help me here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66360 and why my Cairo Clock appear white ?  Also Screenlets say unable o start Daemon


for me too cairo clock displayed white , but there r altervative prog's for the same.


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 24, 2007)

Alternative ? gdesklets .. No way now  and screenlets say unable to start daemon


----------



## vish786 (Aug 24, 2007)

like xclock, etc many.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 24, 2007)

how abt adesklets? the lightest... dunno whats spl wid my system, but istanbul works perfectly


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 25, 2007)

Here are few new ss with Sidebar and emerald theme Vistaish look. Though I was not interested in Vista but OSX theme crashing with CF made me to do so 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4322_fwjju/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4323_dtr75/Screenshot-1.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4324_dl2xy/Screenshot-2.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4325_zlrmh/Screenshot-3.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4326_g3baq/Screenshot-4.png​


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2007)

Mine:

*img250.imageshack.us/img250/4988/screenshotey2.th.jpg

Dedicated to the Autobots


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 27, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4525_m1i4q/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4526_nvon0/Screenshot1.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4527_a3fqn/Screenshot2.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4528_xqsgr/Screenshot4.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/4529_ghr7a/Screenshot31.png​
Finally fixed OSX and CF crash


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 27, 2007)

thats a sweet desktop, shashwat


----------



## djmykey (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow Sashwat you got a really spiced up desk there man. Sweet.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow Shashwat. Great Desktop. Give some details how yu did it PLZ!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Aug 28, 2007)

The Ultimate Ubuntu Customization Guide!


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2007)

some really nice desktops i hav ever seen


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2007)

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/3196/screenshotft8.th.jpg

My cube, with 2 default different cube caps and a red nebula skydome plus 4 different wallpapers on each face.

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3254/screenshot1to2.th.jpg

Expose' mode with (as you can see) four different wallpapers. 

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/4466/screenshot2th4.th.jpg

Dirty desktop.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Sep 24, 2007)

My desktop after refering to the Ubuntu Customisation guide on this forum
*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8003/ubuntuosx2mx2.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 27, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5489_eia3h/Screenshot%20OSX.png
Simple OSX desky


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2007)

neat!btwn are u using swiftfox?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 28, 2007)

^^ no I am not using the icon theme change FF icon to sf icon


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 29, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5572_srqhj/ScreenshotOSX.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5571_czup9/Screenshot.png​
Pure OSX and a bit Black and white


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 29, 2007)

sweet screenshots


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 30, 2007)

Simple Human Theme and Genuine Ubuntu 

  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5580_iw7bt/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## mak1012 (Oct 3, 2007)

Shashwant you are making cool desktop...gr8


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

[size=+2]WOW !!!! [/size]

What a coooooool desktop Shashwat...

U seems *Vishal Gupta of Linux* !!!


----------



## djmykey (Oct 3, 2007)

@Shashwat - Nice deskies there man. Mind sharing details of the deskies.


----------



## New (Oct 3, 2007)

@shashwat
superb!!!!
You are really vishal gupta's brother.
please give the steps to follow to make my ubuntu like yours..
thanks in advance..


----------



## din (Oct 3, 2007)

@Shashwat Pant

Excellent man. I never thought Lin will be this much beautiful. Really nice. Congrats.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Din, mebbe you can use the Linux resources to tell the students in your schools about Mac OS X too!


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice work Shashwat 

my simple desky,
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/5878_kw3zw/Screenshotlat.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 3, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> @shashwat
> superb!!!!
> You are really vishal gupta's brother.
> please give the steps to follow to make my ubuntu like yours..
> thanks in advance..



The Ultimate Ubuntu Customization Guide!

Install screenlets using guide customise GTK and ICon theme from your choice using* Mac 4 Lin.*. or from gnome-look.org  . After you are done do this 
	
	



```
sudo nautilus
```
 now copy paste the screenlets folder which you will unzip it from .tar.gz to */usr/local/share/screenlets *now from screenet manager  open the particular screenlets   Hope this helps.. Use beyl/CF as composite manager


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Shashwat, the desky-decorator!  Hey, this will be awesome as your custom user title!


----------



## New (Oct 4, 2007)

@dark star
thank you very much for your valuable information...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

My Desktop for the month:

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/6718/screenshotzc9.th.jpg

* Visual Style: Mac4Lin Leopard ver.0.3
* Icons: Mac4Lin Leopard ver.0.3
* Wallpaper: Lambo
* Dock: Avant Window Navigator
* Desklets: gDesklets


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

@infra.. rox


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> My Desktop for the month:
> 
> *img101.imageshack.us/img101/6718/screenshotzc9.th.jpg
> 
> ...



Aweosome  desktop but cmon man !


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> Aweosome  desktop but cmon man !



"cmon man" ???


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 6, 2007)

Samajhdar ke liye ishara is kafi hai


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

hehe....


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 6, 2007)

heres mine on ubuntu fiesty.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 6, 2007)

^^  Upload your file here and then post *imgx.org


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 6, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> Samajhdar ke liye ishara is kafi hai



i dont understand Advanced Hindi


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 6, 2007)

Jisne samajhna tha wo samajh gaya baki.....


----------



## praka123 (Oct 7, 2007)

ubuntu gutsy is delayed to 18th october.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 7, 2007)

^^ Ya 10 would be signature release not for public.. 18 would be the final 

The Gusty Preview and Whitish Fiesty!

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5933_sfzez/Screenshot-1.png                                                         *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/5932_dobkc/Screenshot.png​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2007)

As usual... awesome desktops Shashwat!!!  Abe, waapas Ubuntu pe aa gaya kya? Btw, plz pass on the link to that emerald theme.


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 7, 2007)

@darkstar.. wht are those themes? really beautiful


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 7, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> As usual... awesome desktops Shashwat!!!  Abe, waapas Ubuntu pe aa gaya kya? Btw, plz pass on the link to that emerald theme.



*gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vista-Linux?content=42875



			
				Nav11aug said:
			
		

> @darkstar.. wht are those themes? really beautiful


Human theme with posted Emerald theme with OSX icon or other


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

dark star.... cool desktop
@dark star is their something common between u and the other guy shaswant ?  u both have same desktop decorative methods....

abe "Ghadho" ...  kuch tho change karo... sirf wallpaper change karke screenshot math nikaloo.... try something different, diff program, diff decorations.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 7, 2007)

vish786 said:
			
		

> dark star.... cool desktop
> @dark star is their something common between u and the other guy shaswant ?  u both have same desktop decorative methods....
> 
> abe "Ghadho" ...  kuch tho change karo... sirf wallpaper change karke screenshot math nikaloo.... try something different, diff program, diff decorations.


Darkstar is the latest version of shaswant


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya you are right I have changed wallpaper. No I will post after total change over  I am the only Shashwat


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 7, 2007)

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/7585/screenshotmt5.th.png
My Ubuntu Desktop


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/5985_dhpfo/fluxpic.jpg
MY fluxbox. I'm happy as long as it's light, who cares for all those fancy things.


----------



## vish786 (Oct 7, 2007)

sexy wallpaper btw


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 7, 2007)

^just look at the uptime 22days 7hours nonstop.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^just look at the uptime 22days 7hours nonstop.


 Couldn't help, was quite impatient to try out new kernel, so had to reboot.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 7, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Couldn't help, was quite impatient to try out new kernel, so had to reboot.


Showoff


----------



## mehulved (Oct 7, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Showoff


 What's to showoff. If I wanted to showoff I would have posted a screenie couple of months back with my nice littly uptime


----------



## mehulved (Oct 10, 2007)

OK more showoff coming 

Clean
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/6448/fluxcleanqs1.th.jpg

Dirty
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/8650/fluxdirtyph8.th.jpg

Theme : - *themes.freshmeat.net/projects/fluxaqua/
Opera skin : - *themes.freshmeat.net/projects/fluxaqua/
Wallpaper : - *www.bionmr.ualberta.ca/oli/modeller/gentoo-wallpaper2.png

I guess I am sticking to this for a while, except maybe the wallpaper.


----------



## abhinandh (Oct 10, 2007)

hey my remodded desk.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6134_hkcia/Screenshot.png


----------



## rocket357 (Oct 10, 2007)

My most recent (Gentoo box at work):

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/10/28211320990.jpg


----------



## faraaz (Oct 10, 2007)

*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/Screenshot.png
&
*i70.photobucket.com/albums/i86/oxblood420/Screenshot.png

My current desktop in Ubuntu with Compiz...

PS: How do you not let the full thing come and take thumbnails only in the main post?


----------



## mediator (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats nice @faraaz! Can u please upload the wallpaper n tell what theme u r using on xmms?


----------



## faraaz (Oct 10, 2007)

Found it on gnome-look.org ... here you go:

*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Deux+ombres?content=64958

Xmms? Nah man...thats Audacious...and that is the default Classic skin...


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 10, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> As usual... awesome desktops Shashwat!!!  Abe, waapas Ubuntu pe aa gaya kya? Btw, plz pass on the link to that emerald theme.



Sorry for the delay bro. here you go


```
*rapidshare.com/files/61613233/46860-vista_glow.emerald.html
```


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

@faraaz ..very nice


----------



## mediator (Oct 11, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Found it on gnome-look.org ... here you go:
> 
> *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Deux+ombres?content=64958
> 
> Xmms? Nah man...thats Audacious...and that is the default Classic skin...


Thanx man!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 19, 2007)

My desktop based on Mac4Lin ver.0.3 (not released yet. Still working on it)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/3643/screenshotyz4.th.jpg

*img147.imageshack.us/img147/5273/screenshot2nm7.th.jpg

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/2627/screenshot1yi2.th.jpg

Some small but discernable changes in the screenshots. Spot them if you can. More changes under the hood. Just releasing a preview here


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 19, 2007)

that looks awesome infra, keep up the good work mate


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> My desktop based on Mac4Lin ver.0.3 (not released yet. Still working on it)
> 
> *img98.imageshack.us/img98/3643/screenshotyz4.th.jpg
> 
> ...


Great Desktop1


----------



## praka123 (Oct 19, 2007)

@infradude:nautilus looks sexy!


----------



## vish786 (Oct 19, 2007)

now that is mac on linux... truely... @infra

@others... that is just a very small preview... in depth there r tons of changes, icons r too many which r from mac, other apps mac themes r also included which cannot be seen in the preview.


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 19, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6610_aa7ft/Screenshot-1.png

The last before I remove Fiesty  Awesome desky Infra eagerly waiting for ver3. and will surely add that in UCG 2


----------



## vish786 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: My first time here*

*@all, guys can u tell me which theme is this... i just wanted this theme since its easy on eye.... plz if someone knows some info about this theme... do inform....*




			
				hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Hi All
> 
> My first post and my first screenshots here.
> 
> ...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 19, 2007)

Its the UbuntuStudio theme I think..

sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio<tab twice>


----------



## baccilus (Oct 20, 2007)

Infra can you please explain how you managed a desktop like that. I would love to have a Desktop like that.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats the new version of the Mac4Lin pack. You gotta wait a few dayz till I release the ver.0.3. I just completed documentation today.

Till then you can check out Shashwat's ubuntu customisation guide (search the open source subsection for that) or the previous version of Mac4Lin (ver0.2) at *sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin. Download all packages. It has installation instructions too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2007)

^^^^ infra....

lolz...I love your sig man


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ^^^^ infra....
> 
> lolz...I love your sig man


Don't just love it, apply it!


----------



## baccilus (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks infra....


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 22, 2007)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-17.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 22, 2007)

Neat desktop  Is that AWN.... or err.. GNOME panel!!


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 23, 2007)

err.. GNOME panel!!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 23, 2007)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2893/screenshotow1.th.png

My Laptop's Current Theme. Uses Darklooks GTK, Foxtrot Icons.


----------



## mediator (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah!

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2483/screenshot1ag4.th.png   *img84.imageshack.us/img84/6845/screenshot2ql7.th.png

*www.smileyhut.com/excited/rock.gif


----------



## faraaz (Oct 23, 2007)

@mediator: Sweet desktop if only because of the awesome wallpaper...LOVE Kate Beckinsale! 

And can you teach me how to make the thumbnails come in the post instead of the WHOLE picture?


----------



## mediator (Oct 23, 2007)

Yeah thanx, I used imageshack.us. It gives various links like "link for website", "thumbnail view for forums".

So its the thumbnailview which u have to select and apply! U can apply which eva u like!


----------



## vish786 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ubuntu Studio Theme & Login


----------



## Garbage (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is mine...
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/4629/mydesktopad4.th.jpg
Ubuntu Ultimate 1.5 
Mac4Lin


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 25, 2007)

^^link aint working!!! I can just see the thumbnail view no 'click for full view'!


----------



## mehulved (Oct 25, 2007)

remove .th before .jpg


----------



## Garbage (Oct 26, 2007)

okk.... Link updated !!!


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 26, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6875_b8s5h/CompizExpo.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6876_31mtv/Compizcube.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6877_ypi2f/CompizFlip.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/6878_xcjnv/Compizshift.jpg



Gusty for the win   Ani. you forget to add icon in ver3. 

The  1 I d/l for gnome-look has few missing icons and distri butor logo is diff. from 1 that is place in scalable 48 folder


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 26, 2007)

Gnome 2.20 has issues with the old icons I guess.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 26, 2007)

@shashwat:yeah.Ubuntu FTW!urs too cool!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 27, 2007)

Cool desktop, shashwat! 

Yes, the icon structure in GNOME 2.20 is different. This has been indicated in ver.0.3 download instructions, readme etc. So not all icons will be replaced if this icon theme is used in Gusty.

I just installed Gusty. I've also started work on the Icon theme. Done wid a few. Will continue work on Monday....


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Can some show me the code to post thumbnails? I don't use Imageshack (they delete my uploads in my account without any reason). I use Photobucket.

Thanks.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 1, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Can some show me the code to post thumbnails? I don't use Imageshack (they delete my uploads in my account without any reason). I use Photobucket.
> 
> Thanks.



Please check this thread , I havent added PhotoBucket in that but I remember when you select a image in PhotoBucket after uploading you will get  the codes  at the bottom of the image/page. Select BB codes in the list.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for that Charan but there is no BB code in PB.

Email & IM: *ssomeimage.png/?action=view&current=someimage.png
Direct Link: *someimage.png
HTML Tag: <a href="*photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http:someimage.png" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
IMG Code: [I.MG]*someimage.png[/IMG]

I've tried all variations but to no avail. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2007)

With 256 mb DDR ram, and a 2.66 GhZ processor with GMA 900 for graphics, my comp is dead old fashioned. But thanks to ubuntu, people just stare in wonder at my desktop.
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/1553/desktop1zm4.png


----------



## mehulved (Nov 1, 2007)

Aren't you using emerald themes?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ I don't think so. Its the glossy GTK theme I believe.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 1, 2007)

*MetalheadGautham's desktop*



			
				mehulved said:
			
		

> Aren't you using emerald themes?



no

I chose the clearlooks theme(available by default) for the window borders.

I chose the human theme for the icons(available by default)

I installed gDesklets for those desktop eyecandies. Just select them from its menu to place them on the desktop. they are configurable too. I chose the clock, cpu meter, ram/swap meter, calender, weather and the ultra cool mac like app launcher. you can even get replacements for the gnome bars.

I think the wallpaper makes all the difference


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 1, 2007)

Ah screw thumbnails.,

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/awesome2.png*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/awesome4.png
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/awesome1.png*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/awesome3.png
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/awesome.png


----------



## avikchaks (Nov 1, 2007)

^^ Theme ? Environment ?


----------



## vish786 (Nov 1, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> Ah screw thumbnails.,


please post thumbnails.


----------



## faraaz (Nov 1, 2007)

@hitbox.champion: Can you break it down for us? What theme, window decoration, icons, wallpaper etc did you use?


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 1, 2007)

Hitbox champ splendid  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3005/Screenshot.png Poor man's cube  btw Hitboxchamp which graphics. card cause good GPu only enble Video in screenshot


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

hitbox.champion:woah!is it using compiz-fusion?and i wonder how much RAM and which GFX card do u have  
too cool to say!yes,screw thumbnails,but occassionally! 

Then,
*Introducing the real 3D Compiz!*

Wodor has hacked together an anaglyph plugin for Compiz that turns ordinary monitor into a real 3D one. The blurry image you see below is an anaglyph rendered by the plugin, you need 3D glasses or use anything transparent red (left eye) and cyan(right eye) to view the magic.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2150/1813501546_46a7ce00ca.jpg
click here to view it enlarged, you should see desktop icons drop back and windows floating in air.​ Although I do not think that people would be wearing funny glasses all day long to work on their PC, possibilities this plugin presents are quite exciting for gamers and everyone wanting to show off the ‘real’ 3D desktop.​ The plugin is in testing/unstable/unsupported home:cyberorg git repository.​ Edit: Few more images and source tarball here: *wodor.org/anaglyph/​ 
*dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/11/01/introducing-the-real-3d-compiz/


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

Read thru the whole thing. I'm impressed  Wid things like multitouch and 3d desktop becoming a reality, yet affordable to the common man OSS has come a long way 

PS: I realised Mac4Lin has reached places I hadn't imagined. In the screenshot above cyberorg is using the Mac4Lin icon and GTK theme!!!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

^^ true?  @infradude:you should apply to arts and customization dept of Novell suse or canonical


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Read thru the whole thing. I'm impressed  Wid things like multitouch and 3d desktop becoming a reality, yet affordable to the common man OSS has come a long way
> 
> PS: I realised Mac4Lin has reached places I hadn't imagined. In the screenshot above cyberorg is using the Mac4Lin icon and GTK theme!!!


dude, you are famous now
also make a nice looking homepage for MAc4lin


----------



## vish786 (Nov 3, 2007)

@infra, now its time for u to sue ppl using ur work.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm on 2gbRAM and nVidia Quadro gfx card.

@praka123 : Can't open any article

```
403 - Forbidden
```


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 3, 2007)

^^same here


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

its working few hours before.yeah,i too getting 403 
edit:its up again 
*dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/2007/11/01/introducing-the-real-3d-compiz/

BTW,someone with 3D glasses lend me for viewing this!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 3, 2007)

Baah its still giving same error


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

*dev.compiz-fusion.org/~cyberorg/
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3068/1813501546_46a7ce00ca_b.jpg
^^^image
well,sometimes it is up,then down


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

Actually now that Mac4Lin has become famous, I'm worried  Hope I'm not sued. I think I'll be removing the Apple icon from the next release, just to be safe.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 3, 2007)

Don't worry, Steve _Apple_ is not Steve _Microsoft_


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 3, 2007)

Can't say. What MS did to Kol... we haf every chances of Apple doing the same.


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 5, 2007)

Yay my first customized desktop in Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon.
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/9599/myfirstdesktopcx4.th.png

Its really not as good as some of them posted here but Im happy I was able to do it with some help from QwertyManiac and other members on freenode.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 21, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/8515_ljjip/Spider.png
A preview of UCG v2​


----------



## rocket357 (Nov 21, 2007)

My latest at work (I used to have WinXP running on the dual core and Gentoo running on the Celeron, but I took the time to swap them around when our SQL Server dev machine got upgraded (making it usable for work haha) since all I really need WinXP for is testing our webapps in IE6/7).  I decided to follow the seamlessrdp guide so I could use both monitors on my Gentoo box, and it's working out nicely =)             

*img2.putfile.com/thumb/11/31510523338.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Nov 21, 2007)

nice desky!and twinview is awesome @rocket


----------



## faraaz (Nov 27, 2007)

After a lot of arguing with a friend who is an ardent fan of Linux Mint...I have just installed Daryna on my laptop last night. After fiddling with gnome for about half an hour, here is the result...

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/98/screenshot1yp4.th.png

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/6926/screenshot2hz2.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice effects!@faraaz,are u shifting to mint from ubuntu


----------



## faraaz (Nov 27, 2007)

Well...I removed all the things about Mint that used to piss me off...so for the moment, apart from that annoying menu, everything else is the same as Ubuntu stock...

But yeah...its a bit overloaded with stuff I don't need and need to streamline it...otherwise its okay...


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 29, 2007)

Black & White, all & nothing 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3497/Screenshot.png    *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3498/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2007)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2304/2075528865_add74992ef.jpg
original pic

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2345/2075528863_86e7e306a8.jpg
original pic

good hunting stalker


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 1, 2007)

Neat and Clean Desktop:
 *img126.imageshack.us/img126/4412/screenshot1np4.th.png

Dirty:
*img126.imageshack.us/img126/9395/screenshotcs9.th.png


----------



## djmykey (Dec 1, 2007)

Kool deskie infra, 

@T159 - I think u might've noticed or you might've done it on purpose, but your wallpaper is inverted man!!!

Rest all ppl keep it going.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2007)

djmykey said:
			
		

> Kool deskie infra,
> 
> @T159 - I think u might've noticed or you might've done it on purpose, but your wallpaper is inverted man!!!
> 
> Rest all ppl keep it going.


yeah it invereted, so that it doesnt blend with icons


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 3, 2007)

Here's my current desktop

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/7833/deskmp0.th.png

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/5598/desk1qz9.th.png

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/6985/desk2dq4.th.png

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/5154/desk3sz7.th.png


----------



## vignesh (Dec 3, 2007)

Here`s mine..

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/3678/desktopei2.th.png


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

No pimping works done

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/1551/screenshot2no9.th.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 9, 2007)

A fresh theme on Fedora 8 64bit, and that's a painting, go figure..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3890/Screenshot.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3891/Screenshot-1.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3892/Screenshot-2.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3893/Screenshot-3.png


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

*!!!!Debian Sid FTW!!!!*

Clean:
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3896/Screenshot.png

Open:
*img164.imageshack.us/img164/4483/screenshot1df2.th.png

^^^That's My Debian Sid GNU/Linux running on latest Gnome-2.20,just standard Desktop


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

my simple themed ubuntu:
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/4690/myubuntuvl6.png

all this in a box from the yesteryears.... I am geting better at choosing wallpapers (can anyone comment on my WP?)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^u called it simple aah?  btw,nice desktop!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^u called it simple aah?  btw,nice desktop!


I think the audi makes all the difference.

I just installed ubuntu studio theme, the linsta theme.
I used linsta with Ubuntu studio's icons
I installed gDesklets and placed those nifty desktop widgets
I threw in that wallpaper.

This is much simple compared to what many people do to their distros.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ I absolutely LOVE the Audi R8


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's my new one

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/1797/kde4tz8.th.png

Open SuSE users can do a one click install of KDE 4 RC 2 from here


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 16, 2007)

Live Green Be environment friendly  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3986/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ was that gOS ?

here is a modified version of the previous desktop:
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4158/ubuntucustomdesktophi3.th.png


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> Live Green Be environment friendly  *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/3986/Screenshot.jpg


nice clean desktop*farm3.static.flickr.com/2212/2106525125_18fc31648e_o.png


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's my desky -- nothing fancy.

*sathyasays.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/mount.thumbnail.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 20, 2007)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4028/Screenshot.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 20, 2007)

Heres my recently Modified Desktop 

*Clean*
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/1680/screenshot2ke9.th.png

*Dirty* 
*img170.imageshack.us/img170/8334/screenshot3xf8.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ Please post details abt AWN theme GTK and Icon theme


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

^^^ Its a hack for AWN which makes it curved.


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 20, 2007)

AWN = AWN Curves  
Uses the Black Theme

Icon Theme = Black and White


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is my minimal desktop:
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/4784/clsrw0.th.png


----------



## faraaz (Dec 21, 2007)

Dude..no...just..no!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2007)

@MetalHead
lol..too much head banging has side effects


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (Dec 21, 2007)

exx_2000 nice Desktop.here is mine desktop.sorry for forgotted that how to send thumbnail picture here.can u tell me plz?
 *img528.imageshack.us/img528/3143/cubews1.jpg

nd 
2nd is:-*img170.imageshack.us/img170/9751/cubezz8.th.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> @MetalHead
> lol..too much head banging has side effects


Like This?
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/2545/mledjg4.th.png


----------



## Garbage (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice desktops guyz...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

@ exx nice desktop.

@Gautam lagta hai tujhe aur koe kam dhaam nahin hai. Sara din customization mein paar kar deta hai.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> @ exx nice desktop.
> 
> @Gautam lagta hai tujhe aur koe kam dhaam nahin hai. Sara din customization mein paar kar deta hai.


are yaar... isiliye tho linux padna aur use karna shuru kiya tha...
True to DIY spirit


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

Omg  Abhi to shuru kiya hai. Jab expert ho gaye to kya hoga is Desh Ka  

Is there any way/emerald theme for osx to keep windows buttons on right side


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Omg  Abhi to shuru kiya hai. Jab expert ho gaye to kya hoga is Desh Ka
> 
> Is there any way/emerald theme for osx to keep windows buttons on right side


 there will be once I get the hang of making themes myself...


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Dec 21, 2007)

CadCrazy said:
			
		

> Omg  Abhi to shuru kiya hai. Jab expert ho gaye to kya hoga is Desh Ka
> 
> Is there any way/emerald theme for osx to keep windows buttons on right side


You can do that in the emerald theme manager.
Select a theme, then go to Edit themes->Titlebar
Change the line of Titlebar Object-Layout


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

ok guys, rate this: (out of ten)
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6079/aqubffgdrr9.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 21, 2007)

8/10*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> 8/10*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/2123380002_ec73f8668a_o.png


but its the max I can get out without hanging the system out of this bloody rig:

Intel Pentium 4 Processor 2.66 GHz
256 MB DDR 400MHz RAM
Intel 915G Mother Board
Onboard Intel GMA 900 for graphics
Onboard Realtek Soundcard

what more can I add?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2007)

Oldies 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4098/Screenshot-1.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4099/Screenshot-1-2.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4100/Screenshot-2.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

@Htiboxx: where can I get UT4Lin?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmm., the box piece of the game comes with the Linux installer also.

(..if you mean other ways, contact me off the forums..)


----------



## mehulved (Dec 21, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> what more can I add?


RAM. Get a 1GB stick, it's quite cheap these days


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> RAM. Get a 1GB stick, it's quite cheap these days


I meant for the desktop. For the eyecandy desktop thing. With my config.

PS: 400 MHz 1 GB ram stick = how much?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 21, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> PS: 400 MHz 1 GB ram stick = how much?


~Rs2000-Rs2700 depending on the brand. Kingston@Rs2350 isn't bad.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 21, 2007)

4 months ago I got another stick of Dynet 1GB 400mhz DDR RAM for 1650/- from S.P.Road, Bangalore computers.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> 4 months ago I got another stick of Dynet 1GB 400mhz DDR RAM for 1650/- from S.P.Road, Bangalore computers.


thanks for the info. BTW, how far is SP Road from K.R.Market bus stop?

PS: Hey anirudh, how do you create/arrange/resize pics for creating a theme on gnome? I need to export the modifications I made by combining Your M4L, another guy's Linsta, and the offitial Cannonical Ubuntu Studio Theme. How can I create a single theme .tar.gz file with them?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 21, 2007)

1) Not very far. You gotta walk down from K.R.Market towards Town Hall and you reach S.P.Road.

2) Almost all of my work is done on The GIMP. You can use gThumbviewer for resizing/converting formats. I'm unable to get what exactly you wanna do. Why do u wanna resize? Rather, what?


----------



## mehulved (Dec 21, 2007)

Or use imagemagick *www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-tools.php


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 21, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Its a hack for AWN which makes it curved.



Please tell more abt that hack or theme ?


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 21, 2007)

@Gautham: IS that swiftfox you're using, or just icon change?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2007)

Dark Star said:
			
		

> Please tell more abt that hack or theme ?


Head here: *www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=853&page=1&isLive=true and here: *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 22, 2007)

Oye fellas, take the discussion elsewhere please, this is a screenshot thread 
...
Fluxbox ownz all 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4105/screenshot18gb6.png *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4106/screenshot13do8.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

coolpcguy said:
			
		

> @Gautham: IS that swiftfox you're using, or just icon change?


Just played around with Anirudh's M4L


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

for your eyes only:
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/7742/japanesedragonmac4linicwe6.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 22, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> Head here: *www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=853&page=1&isLive=true and here: *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019



Thx. Any idea how to change the bar position I cannot move bar to uppr ,leftor right protion of screen its fixed at the bottom


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2007)

^^^ Offtopic: Not possible. It will be at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 22, 2007)

Hitboxx: The screenshot with the chick giving the finger...I MUST HAVE THAT WALLPAPER!! Link please!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 23, 2007)

My Simple Desktop 

Clean:

*img107.imageshack.us/img107/7811/screenshot1ck6.th.jpg

Semi-Dirty:

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/2906/screenshothh8.th.jpg

Dirty:

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/7230/screenshot2en7.th.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 23, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> Hitboxx: The screenshot with the chick giving the finger...I MUST HAVE THAT WALLPAPER!! Link please!!


 Erm.,argh! Don't remember man, its an old screenshot, don't have wallpaper now, posted here for coolness sake 

I think she's the German supermodel Gisele Bundchen, google her pics.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 23, 2007)

Gisele Bundchen is Brazilian! Germans don't even come close!


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 23, 2007)

Yer, he's right, she's Brazilian.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 24, 2007)

*The ugly & moody machine*
*img175.imageshack.us/img175/7603/screenshotvz1.th.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 24, 2007)

[ .. Edited to help bandwidth plus I got a better one below..]


----------



## FilledVoid (Dec 24, 2007)

^Nice. ..... Um is it only me but does anyone else find having a folder with the name Weird Toilets scary


----------



## abhinandh (Dec 24, 2007)

simple (i love my desktop).....
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/10151_fnhzz/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah Baby Yeah         [..forget all my other desktops..!!]
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/snapshot6_640.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

^^Black and White?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 26, 2007)

YES 

Only thing I hate is that Ubuntu logo on the menubar, tried changing it using Gconf but nothing happened, its built into the icon theme I guess, just hate Ubuntu things on my Feddy.

Edit: Problem solved. Thanks to rayraven here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> YES
> 
> Only thing I hate is that Ubuntu logo on the menubar, tried changing it using Gconf but nothing happened, its built into the icon theme I guess, just hate Ubuntu things on my Feddy.


And look at my case... I hate that ubuntu logo on my Feisty, and I still haven't figured out where I can get something better instead of it.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 26, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> And look at my case... I hate that ubuntu logo on my Feisty, and I still haven't figured out where I can get something better instead of it.



In Case of Fiesty place the .png icon in ~/icons/<Current Icon>/Scalable theme/64
the open Terminal and do  
	
	



```
pkill gnome-panel
```


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^ Feisty or Gutsy doesn't matter. What matters is the GNOME version.

GNOME 2.18
Place the icon in ~/.icons/<icon theme>/scalable/apps/28

GNOME 2.20
Place the icon in ~/.icons/<icon theme>/scalable/places


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 27, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ Feisty or Gutsy doesn't matter. What matters is the GNOME version.


Yep the same .. My bad


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 27, 2007)

Me said:
			
		

> Place the icon in ~/.icons/<icon theme>/scalable/apps/28


Oops!! Typo in there! Make that Place the icon in ~/.icons/<icon theme>/scalable/apps/48


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 7, 2008)

Yay my new one for this month  

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/5885/mydesktopas0.th.png


Thanks to the help from Hitboxx I found a theme I needed


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's mine:

*img90.imageshack.us/img90/2356/screenshotze1.th.png

BTW, what software do you guys use for screenshot capture.??I used the default one in ubuntu but it lacks options like image filetype,quality etc.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Yay my new one for this month
> 
> *img181.imageshack.us/img181/5885/mydesktopas0.th.png
> 
> ...


nice theme Provide the link if possible



shady_inc said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> *img90.imageshack.us/img90/2356/screenshotze1.th.png
> 
> BTW, what software do you guys use for screenshot capture.??I used the default one in ubuntu but it lacks options like image filetype,quality etc.


rock solid


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2008)

@exx:too cool a Desktop maaan!


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jan 7, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> BTW, what software do you guys use for screenshot capture.??I used the default one in ubuntu but it lacks options like image filetype,quality etc.




```
$ import -window root <filename.extension>
```
*import* is very powerful tool just look at its manual.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 7, 2008)

exx_2000 said:


> Yay my new one for this month
> 
> *img181.imageshack.us/img181/5885/mydesktopas0.th.png
> 
> ...



Whats that desklets ? Conky ? or what ?


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> rock solid


Glad to see someone appreciate.I have kept it simple.Just changed a few icons here and there.That's all.The thing is, I am afraid to customize it much in case it goes sloooow ....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 8, 2008)

> Whats that desklets ? Conky ? or what ?



Not desklets. Conky. Light weight system monior. In repos by default you can get customized scripts on the net. The one I use is called New Vision Conky on gnome-look.org 



> nice theme Provide the link if possible



Its on Gnome-Look the name was slickness *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS?content=71993


----------



## mehulved (Jan 8, 2008)

anantkhaitan said:


> *import* is very powerful tool just look at its manual.


Whole set of imagemagick tools is so powerful.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 16, 2008)

Lolz this time its me Tuxy phone pansies 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_2-1.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_3-2.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_5-2.jpg

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_4-2.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_6-2.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_1-1.jpg​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 16, 2008)

Moto Tux eh?  You are the first one to post their "mobile" Linux Desktop! 

Things which could've been better:

1) Cyan highlight looks a bit out of place with the theme.
2) eXMMS skin in horrible!!!


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Nice Desktop , Kenshin


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 16, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/4614/Screenshot.png


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 17, 2008)

My KDE4.0 desky.. running under VMWare Server

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/295/kde40deskyvt7.th.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Moto Tux eh?  You are the first one to post their "mobile" Linux Desktop!
> 
> Things which could've been better:
> 
> ...


Yer lol, *MotoTux*, now why didn't I think of this name 

1) Yep, will change it to a light Grey.
2) Horrible? its rubbish lolz, got far better ones, but that was the only one near to a _white_, so just slammed it in.


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2008)

some nice deskies


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 20, 2008)

MINT MASTI 
*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400.png   *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-1_400.png​


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> MINT MASTI
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400.png   *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-1_400.png​


lots of bright green hurts my eyes, btw nice one (am using the same theme)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 21, 2008)

Right, after sometime of usage, it pricked me too. So changed it again.,will be sticking with this for quite a while now, nice

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-1.png    *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/snapshot1_400.png​


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jan 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4731/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/4732/Screenshot.png


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 23, 2008)

Here's mine : 

Clean :
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/c5du6zm8d9g3sarn4yv4_thumb.png

Apps running :
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/hjd0a76h2ilpove8ryvc_thumb.png

Regards,
ray


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's mine:I have used a random wallpaper and Discovery theme.The folder is visible on desktop. 
*img4.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1131/1131419-holder-317294eff75b7157a5ac527e98549e82.jpg
@ hitboxx: That's one cool wallpaper.Fancy uploading it.?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 24, 2008)

I Like it plain and simple . Not much customization .

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2011/2217103156_746fecf3d1.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2216314613_e98565efdb.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Right, after sometime of usage, it pricked me too. So changed it again.,will be sticking with this for quite a while now, nice
> 
> ​


nice icon pack


----------



## faraaz (Jan 25, 2008)

@Zeeshan - sexy wallpaper...you have to give me a link!


----------



## hellknight (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my desktop

*i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh261/tuxknight/snapshot1.jpg

Please share your views.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 25, 2008)

@hellknight if you posted a thumbnail that would be better .

@faraaz , man don't have link , found in no art.gnome.org i suppose .


----------



## hellknight (Jan 25, 2008)

actually i've posted it for the first time, really don't know how to post thumbnails. Can you please tell me how?

I've hosted this image on Photobucket


----------



## faraaz (Jan 25, 2008)

@hellknight: Isnt that the default Mac wallpaper?? You can do better than that dude, come on...


----------



## vish786 (Jan 25, 2008)

even after telling it hundred & one times some ppl dont listen....
post thumbnails.... its so frustrating when ppl dont listen

Edit: theirs a guide written on how to post by charan in tutorials, search for it.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 25, 2008)

@ faraaz

ya i know, but you know this is the first time i'm customizing suse. you know it really doesn't needs customization because we tuxizens have Compiz Fusion.


----------



## faraaz (Jan 25, 2008)

Umm...I thought the whole point of Compiz Fusion was customization?? Oh well...to each his own. Personally, I dont like that Mac wallpaper...too ghey.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 25, 2008)

Isn't the Mac wallpaper supposed to be Apple's Property or is it freely available ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 26, 2008)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-2.png​


----------



## hellknight (Jan 27, 2008)

Its freely available (i think so) i downloaded a zip file containg mac wallpapers. Just search for Leopard wallpapers on internet.


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 27, 2008)

my current d'top
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11287_gwrgr/Screenshot.jpg               *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11288_w5udu/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ Nice desktop 

Can you the post the links to the resources? Theme/Icons Wallpaper etc.?


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 28, 2008)

huh..so that you may copy it for mac4lin & claim fame


----------



## vish786 (Jan 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> huh..so that you may copy it for mac4lin & claim fame


critics 
@infrared, take tat as constructive criticism


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 28, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> huh..so that you may copy it for mac4lin & claim fame


Naah... I've already copied everything and made mac4lin and got enough fame!!! 



gary4gar said:


> _Reason: I was joking _


_
_ No worries 

The problem is that once you are known for somthing its difficult to lead a normal life!  Hope you get what I'm trying to say!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> The problem is that once you are known for somthing its difficult to lead a normal life!  Hope you get what I'm trying to say!!!


Our Infra is getting sick of being a Demi-God(atleast in *some* people's eyes) due to his creation of Mac4Lin I suppose...
Don't worry Anirudh, you will only face PJs here. I am not sure about other forums, but in Digit forums, creators get PJed upon, thats all. No Emotional stuff here


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 28, 2008)

^^^ hehe... I know pal!  Been here since 4-odd years!!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Hitboxx - 
Can I know where you got that wallie? It'll be amazing on my PC...


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't remember but here you go
*www.imgx.org/public/view/4883

[..not a high res but will suffice at 1024x768 since its almost bland..]


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 28, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Nice desktop
> 
> Can you the post the links to the resources? Theme/Icons Wallpaper etc.?


wallpaper : found somewhere at deviantart and anyways here it is

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11396_udixx/Stairway_to_Heaven_2_by_Joker84.jpg

theme is samui gtk port at gnome-look and icon theme was made by me cos the  old icons in the theme don't work with gnome 2.20.1 and the rest of stuff
AWM
SCREENLETS with compiz widget layer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 28, 2008)

I think abhinandh's distro is fedora 8. It changes wally colour by time of the day. So darkness and brightness change often. Its one of the new uber cool fetures of wearwolf(codemane for Fedora 8 - HooooWoooo-OOO-OOOO)


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 28, 2008)

mines's ubuntu gutsy.it became black due to compiz widget layer.
normal wallpaper though.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL! bad guess there!


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 28, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Don't remember but here you go
> *www.imgx.org/public/view/4883
> 
> [..not a high res but will suffice at 1024x768 since its almost bland..]


Looks ok in my 1440X900 resolution. Thanks for the up.


----------



## Dark Star (Jan 28, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> wallpaper : found somewhere at deviantart and anyways here it is
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11396_udixx/Stairway_to_Heaven_2_by_Joker84.jpg
> 
> ...



Can you please upload the icon theme and post here .. Upload at Media fire


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 29, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Can you please upload the icon theme and post here .. Upload at Media fire


sure.the icon theme is a mod of infra's mac4lin.but many icons are changed.

samui icons.tar.gz (13.47 mb)


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 30, 2008)

Me last screenies here 'til I find somethin' radicaL ByE 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-3.png  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-1_400-1.png​


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think abhinandh's distro is fedora 8. It changes wally colour by time of the day. So darkness and brightness change often. Its one of the new uber cool fetures of wearwolf(codemane for Fedora 8 - HooooWoooo-OOO-OOOO)



That's intresting , is it possible to have it on other *nix's?

Regards,
ray


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 30, 2008)

rayraven said:


> That's intresting , is it possible to have it on other *nix's?
> 
> Regards,
> ray


i came to know that fedora has a patched gnome and it uses an xml file as a wallpaper.so i guess we can't use it in other *nixes.
but was thinkin about writing a python script and adding as a cron job.


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I think abhinandh's distro is fedora 8. It changes wally colour by time of the day. So darkness and brightness change often. Its one of the new uber cool fetures of wearwolf(codemane for Fedora 8 - HooooWoooo-OOO-OOOO)


guys found it to be very easy.no need to patch gnome..... 
just get the fedora wallpapers at *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fedora+8+Wallpaper?content=69684

and 

```
sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule
```

then run gnome-schedule and add recurrent cron jobs.thats it.
btw command to change wallpaper is 

```
gconftool-2 -t str  -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename "path_to_the_file"
```


after quite a bit of searching i found another set of wallpapers.will post if anybody wants.
heres one of wallpaper from the set
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/11568_mc6cg/09-00.jpg


----------



## rocket357 (Jan 30, 2008)

^^ My sourceforge project does something similar (wallpaper switching).  It gathers ip connection information and generates an xplanet marker file, runs xplanet to generate a new wallpaper with the ip connections plotted out, then sets the background using the new wallpaper.  Switching wallpapers programmatically is not difficult at all.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

@abhinandh
Thanx for the info dude, 
Its gonna be even easier for xfce users,
All they have to do is add the files to backdrop list and add a cron job to do "xfce-desktop --reload" every hour.

Oh and could you post the other set too,
I like it more than the original fedora set.

Thanx
ray


----------



## mediator (Jan 31, 2008)

*img174.imageshack.us/img174/5381/screenshot3nc3.th.png *img295.imageshack.us/img295/3907/screenshot4ua1.th.png


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

*people.redhat.com/duffy/artwork/24hr-infinity.png

Here's a link to the fedora 8 wallpaper set in high-res.
A total of 24 images - one for each hour.
*people.redhat.com/duffy/artwork/infinity-24/ 

Regards,
ra


----------



## abhinandh (Jan 31, 2008)

rayraven said:


> @abhinandh
> Thanx for the info dude,
> Its gonna be even easier for xfce users,
> All they have to do is add the files to backdrop list and add a cron job to do "xfce-desktop --reload" every hour.
> ...


there u go.usin'em.my desktop is now coooool.

grass.zip (4.0 mb)


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 1, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11627_gpl69/Screenshot-1.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11626_il7wp/Screenshot-2.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 1, 2008)

^as always super gr8  @shashwath


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 1, 2008)

*funkyimg.com/t/64939Screenshot.png


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 1, 2008)

Umber cool


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 6, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11737_4ogvs/Screenshot-6.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/11735_1tlqb/Screenshot-1.png​


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^seems like windows vista to me  what's that distro ? Vixta?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2008)

^^^ Vista Start menu applet


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's mine :
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/oa7pqpfcaaakhfuqzwte_thumb.png     *www.freeimagehosting.in/files/ubw15yvdrcw7dxv8gu6h_thumb.png

Regards,
ray


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's Mine:
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/1266/20080208182213fn0.th.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 9, 2008)

I love Minimalism 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-5.png


----------



## djmykey (Feb 9, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> I love Minimalism
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-5.png



Can you please share the wallpaper with me or at least the source of it.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Ente Desktop*

My 80GB seagate sata went kaput  so installed Ubuntu afresh on my new hdd 
*www.uploadhouse.com/viewfile.php?id=1235099&showlnk=0*img2.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1235/1235099-holder-8af5de0ea2bc6389622551a6398cadb9.jpg

wallpaper from interface lift
hardware sensors cofigured using lm-sensors and sensors-applet for displaying in panel(hddtemp,processor temp)

that curious red and green button for switching ON and OFF my broadband(bridge mode) 

My desktop is actually very messy with lot of files and folders  I took screenshot by scheduling gnome-screenshot for 3 seconds and I pressed F5 for that much time  so a clean desktop shot  hows the idea?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's mine again.Just changed the wally:
*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3286/20080210142053vf6.th.jpg
*funkyimg.com/t/22127Screenshot.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 10, 2008)

Nothing special. Although I'm kind of lost trying to find a blue theme. It seems that i cant find a pure Blue theme :O !

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/818/mynewdesktop1nt1.th.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Feb 17, 2008)

for those who like black theme, its ubuntustudio default theme...

*rapidshare.com/files/92656711/Ubuntu_Studio_7.10_Theme_Pack.tar.gz.html


----------



## faraaz (Feb 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> I love Minimalism
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_400-5.png



I also would love this wallpaper! Link pls!


----------



## djmykey (Feb 18, 2008)

Now I'm gonna get cranky for that wallpaper


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is mine:

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/9992/screenshotbk8.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Feb 18, 2008)

That's quite a minimalistic gnome desktop.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa! Asfaq on Linux!  Hey why did you give up your admin status?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 18, 2008)

^haha!gr8:
here is my "rescued" Debian Sid(my old hdd failed and I copied Debian to new one  and it works after few tweaks!).

*img2.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1294/1294533-holder-0fc2f9b479fc419b648030a92ca405eb.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 19, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/12459_u3ekk/Yellow-Look.jpg  *www.imgx.org/files/12460_pxq8o/Yellow-Look1.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

heres mine:
vanilla Ubuntu install
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/12492_dd3v2/jit159desky.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 24, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12632_tkbik/My%20Desktop.png

Using KDE 3.5.8


----------



## vish786 (Feb 24, 2008)

@darkstar

hmm... thats something different, which OS is it ?


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ Sabayon is my guess .....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

I think your guess is wrong. Sabayon KDE has a different appearance. I think its Kubuntu 

Nice desktop, shashwat. You still running on 845 gfx?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 24, 2008)

Ya it is Kubuntu  yep I am still stuck on 845


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry for offtopic discussion but how is the perfo. with Compiz on KDE?


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ To be precise enough I found KDE more advance and much responsive.. Except the errors I am facing  KDE is much faster, applications didn't hang like in gnome .. Browser loads Java site faster than Gnome .. in both DE I use FF.. I am pretty happy except the NTFS error


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Going minimal these days., Bite me  

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5509/Screenshot.png


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 25, 2008)

Cute Desk,Could you link me up to the black 'n' white dock icons?

Offtopic: You a fan of Kate Beckinsale too? 

Thanx,
ray


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 25, 2008)

*www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/black-white?content=70299

Offtopic: No.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanx mate.

Regards,
ray


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

Hitboxx bhai sahab, I am still waiting for a link to the wallpaper to your previous desktop...or I think in future this would be easier if you told me where you source your wallpapers from, so I don't bug you everytime you put up a screenie!


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Eeks., didn't check back in this thread till today, sorry! Search for Nelly Furtado on skins.be , don't remember the exact link.


----------



## djmykey (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok Hitboxx you just saved your life. Actually you were on my To Kill list of today. 

On Topic:- Thanks for the name


----------



## faraaz (Feb 25, 2008)

Super..Dankeschoen!


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

here is mine... Though there are a lot of doubts I still have!!
*img339.imageshack.us/img339/8619/screenshotgo1.th.png

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/2842/screenshot1ct5.th.png

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9946/screenshot2wo8.th.png

*img170.imageshack.us/img170/5770/screenshot3eu4.th.png


----------



## rocket357 (Feb 25, 2008)

legolas said:


> A computer lets you make more mistakes faster than any invention in human history - with the possible exceptions of handguns and tequila.



Love the quote heh.


----------



## legolas (Feb 25, 2008)

Gladly! 
dankeschon


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 25, 2008)

Legolas, you are using the wrong Mac4Lin GTK theme. You need to use the Mac4Lin GTK (either normal or graphite) and NOT Mac4Lin MacMenu GTK.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Cute Desk,Could you link me up to the black 'n' white dock icons?
> 
> Offtopic: You a fan of Kate Beckinsale too?
> 
> ...


another one, yay, smack that

Guess i should hav a meeting with Len Wiseman


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Legolas, you are using the wrong Mac4Lin GTK theme. You need to use the Mac4Lin GTK (either normal or graphite) and NOT Mac4Lin MacMenu GTK.



Hey, yes you were right, I changed it now. but I couldn't find any notable difference, what and how did you find it??


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 26, 2008)

legolas said:


> Hey, yes you were right, I changed it now. but I couldn't find any notable difference,


You should find that the windows are more "consistent" now. The title bar (with close min max buttons), the menu bar (file edit etc.) and the toolbar (back, stop, save etc.) now blend perfectly with each other  All are greyish.

The one you were using previously (MacMenu version) is for those who use the MacMenu hack with GNOME, not for normal installs.



legolas said:


> what and how did you find it??


Mumma knows best!


----------



## legolas (Feb 26, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Mumma knows best!


 ha ha ha.... true


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2008)

legolas said:


> here is mine... Though there are a lot of doubts I still have!!



nice desky


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 26, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/12900_zawbf/snapshot3.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 26, 2008)

My last screenie until April when Fedora 9 is released. And yes, turned off all Compiz effects.



> Clean *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_320-1.png     *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot-1_320-1.png  Dirty​


----------



## faraaz (Feb 27, 2008)

@Dark Star: Holy excrement! That is a BEAUTIFUL desktop! Please please please give details! And also, what wallpaper is that? A link will get you rep points!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 27, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Dark Star: Holy excrement! That is a BEAUTIFUL desktop! Please please please give details! And also, what wallpaper is that? A link will get you rep points!


Bad Boy ! Bribing not Allowed 

btw , that's a wallpaper from deviantart , check out the most-popular wallapapers , it's on either page 1 or 2 .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Dark Star: Holy excrement! That is a BEAUTIFUL desktop! Please please please give details! And also, what wallpaper is that? A link will get you rep points!


+1


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 27, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Dark Star: Holy excrement! That is a BEAUTIFUL desktop! Please please please give details! And also, what wallpaper is that? A link will get you rep points!



 Isn't rep's are now disabled  btw .. I  am using Kubuntu with custom black kicker you can get 1 from kde-look.. The icon theme is nuovoX .. The styler gtk in gnome term used is domino .. Here is the wallpaper .. Vote my desktops here  KDE-looks My Desktops

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5528/Nobody%20home.jpg
Happy KDE'in 

Also gnome user check this *screenshots.haque.net/screenshots/thumb/33557/thumb-33557.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

@Dark Star,
Gnome Desk looks awesome.
Could ya list the GTK+,Metacity themes?
Also whats the dock?

Thanx,
ray


----------



## amitava82 (Feb 27, 2008)

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/8807/screenshot2ip6.th.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 27, 2008)

> Also whats the dock?


Awn Curves


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 27, 2008)

@exx_2000
Thanx mate,But i dont really like AWN.


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 27, 2008)

@ dark star,wallpaper and the clock/cal ,gtk/metacity in the gnome screenshot please.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 27, 2008)

faraaz said:


> @Dark Star: Holy excrement! That is a BEAUTIFUL desktop! *Please please please give details!* And also, what wallpaper is that? A link will get you rep points!



rofl... all the time 

I think from now on every1 should give links for wally, themes, etc.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 27, 2008)

FOr Gnome its modified theme and that desktop is not mine 

Here a few links:
*proenca.deviantart.com/art/co...icons-18756597

*kdewolf.deviantart.com/art/Br...ck-UD-62491576

*lox311.deviantart.com/art/Sta...art-2-58265754

Wall: 
*vezalka.deviantart.com/art/Ch...emons-64264797

Rainlendar Skin:Contrast Display
*customize.org/rainlendar/skins/38384

Rainlendar clock:
*customize.org/rainlendar/skins/55764


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 28, 2008)

@dark star,
Thanx dude,
Btw i never knew Rainlender was available for *nix too.


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 28, 2008)

and that thing on the side showing sys info is conky.

```
sudo apt-get install conky
```
for ubuntu.


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

I love background images in everything
The Philosopher adobe:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13135_0qlu9/1.jpg

a little messy but simple:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13136_v0idd/2.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 3, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13120_0k10s/snapshot6.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

^nice.how is kde4?is it buggy?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 3, 2008)

^^ Well that's KDE 3.5.9  though I am using KDE 4.01too. Well yes KDE 4.01 is buggy.. Every time I witch on effects it nearly kills my system  Even compiz did not utilize that much ram  and lack of application makes it useless.  I am still waiting for KDE 4.1  or a stable KDE 4 based distros.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 3, 2008)

I too am gonna try few more kde distros.most prolly this week,I am gonna get sidux or ..mepis.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 4, 2008)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_1-2.jpg   *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_3-3.jpg  

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_2-2.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_3-4.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_2-3.jpg​


----------



## faraaz (Mar 4, 2008)

Hmm...interesting.

Btw, best siggy ever!


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 4, 2008)

> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/pic_2-2.jpg



Which Mobile and which media player ? Looks gr8


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 4, 2008)

MotoRokr E6 and if I am rite thats eXMMS.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

Arch linux Core Dump(name!)  using kdemod 3.5.9 
default:
*img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1394/1394831-holder-3e257940fc61d8f8d28d5cc97f7539dd.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 5, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13179_wjavq/Preview1.jpg



How about this  Next will be similar to KDE mod? I have seen Mac Menu Bar in Kubuntu and used it someday.. But now I forget from where I had opened it  ? :s Any idea ? Is there anything like Character map for Kubuntu ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

^as always nice!

apt-get install kcharselect ? for character map 
@shashwath:kdemod means kde modular;is specially compiled for archlinux for speed and response.  it is AFAIK only for arch linux  apart from that kdemod~=kde.just that unlike full kde bloat,it bundles as individual packages.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 6, 2008)

@Dark Star

To create the Mac style Taskbar (arross the top of screen) carry out the following steps.

1. Right click on anywhere on screen.  

2. Select "Configure Desktop"

3. Select "Behaviour"

4. In the "General tab" you will see a set of option buttons.

5. Click "Current applications Menu Bar" (Mac OS Style)

6. Click "Apply" then close the "Configure Desktop" settings box.

Source:*www.kde-forum.org/artikel/16622/how-to-select-mac-menu-in-KDE-.html


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ Thanks  Well parka I am using Kubuntu for time being.. I cound not install anything in it.. I created a new user group and fail to add admin privileged in it now I cannot use sudo,kdesu,su orany other also I cannot open Administrator application , therefore I cannot edit my acccount   That's why I am waiting for my boards to get over after that I will install Arch  Just 1 question.. Is there Auto Updates in arch ? If yes why 1 has to install new version .. Like abhi was doing that he was using .7 and now he is gng to install .8 ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

^there is no need to upgrade!thats the beauty of archlinux!t is called "rolling release" -there is no particular issue on time basis:
for an up2date arch system:
it is:


> root@myhost:~# cat /etc/issue
> 
> Arch Linux (Core Dump)  \r  (\n) (\l)


pacman -Syu -solves all the problem-better than apt in my opinion,but some experience with Linux is needed before trying arch.
archwiki explain this all:
The Arch way:
*wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_Way

regarding new user and groups,u can look whether the sec groups are the same:

```
root@myhost:~# cat  /mnt/etc/group | grep prakash
adm:x:4:prakash
dialout:x:20:prakash
cdrom:x:24:haldaemon,prakash
floppy:x:25:haldaemon,prakash
audio:x:29:prakash
dip:x:30:prakash
video:x:44:prakash
plugdev:x:46:haldaemon,prakash
scanner:x:104:prakash
lpadmin:x:108:prakash
admin:x:110:prakash
netdev:x:115:prakash
powerdev:x:117:haldaemon,prakash
prakash:x:1000:
```
^for ubuntu.
also reinstall gnome-system-tools and system-tools-backends.
u can add adm group to ur new user as:

```
gpasswd -a username adm,netdev,powerdev,lpadmin,scanner,plugdev,video,dip,audio,floppy,cdrom,dialout
```


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

*img398.imageshack.us/img398/6295/screenshotjk1.th.png

UBUNTU


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

^^nice to see ubuntu runnung on 233Mhz 

So now u dual boot into Vista and Ubuntu ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 8, 2008)

^sab dikhava hai!  he got nvidia sli I suppose !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^nice to see ubuntu runnung on 233Mhz
> 
> So now u dual boot into Vista and Ubuntu ?


no no,its windows suxp and ubuntu
BTW im playing UrT on ubuntu.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^sab dikhava hai!  he got nvidia sli I suppose !


Yup i know hes got a beast  to deal with (you all those cooling, SLIing and other kind of precautions)



Sunny1211993 said:


> no no,its windows suxp and ubuntu
> BTW im playing UrT on ubuntu.


happy fraggin


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13378_ftqsj/snapshot1.png

arch+kdemod
still haven't tweaked it much


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5788/Screenshot.png

full view - *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5788/Screenshot.png


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

Umber cool Desktop!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 9, 2008)

Posting after a lot of gap!

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/4659/screenshot1ve6.th.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 9, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Posting after a lot of gap!
> 
> *img267.imageshack.us/img267/4659/screenshot1ve6.th.jpg


Great, Please Guide What you used there?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Great, Please Guide What you used there?


he used screenlets,awn naigator and icon set from gnome-look


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 9, 2008)

^^That's now AWN its Gnome panel  and the icon set he is using is custom build


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gnome

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6205/vistaishsc3.th.png

and my Fluxbox deskie

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/328/fluxboxuq2.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep. Everything is custom build. But I'm gonna list the base.

1) gtk theme: schwermetall
2) metacity: slickness
3) icon: black and white neon
4) wally: don't remember!
5) dock: good old gnome panel! 
6) widgets: screenlets

One more for today:

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/9002/screenshotcs2.th.jpg

Wall: Dug out from somewhere! 
GTK/metacity/icon themes: Same as above
Dock: awn curves with black theme


----------



## mehulved (Mar 10, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Posting after a lot of gap!
> 
> *img267.imageshack.us/img267/4659/screenshot1ve6.th.jpg


OK, we get it that you're busy with your admission and stuff


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Lolz,
Here's mine:
*www.freeimagehosting.in/files/ainsnr7geq6fldyws548.png

GTK+ : MurrinaCarbonit-i(modded).
Xfwm : Carbonit-Mac.
Icons : Tango(again a bit modded).
Conky with custom config.
And lastly the preview's made in Gimp.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

here it is- *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5837/Screenshot.png


for full view-   *www.imgx.org/pfiles/5837/Screenshot.png

OS:Ubuntu Gusty Gibbon 7.10
Theme:mac4lin
All compiz effects on


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^ Dude, why's the panel half transparent?
I mean with compiz, even the apps list should be transparent right?

Also, One general question I always wanted to ask,
How do you take screenies of spinning cubes anyways?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^ Dude, why's the panel half transparent?
> I mean with compiz, even the apps list should be transparent right?
> 
> Also, One general question I always wanted to ask,
> How do you take screenies of spinning cubes anyways?


U have to enable another effect called something like cube in advanced desktop effects.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

mehulved said:


> OK, we get it that you're busy with your admission and stuff


hehe... spot on  but seriously thats become a headache now 



rayraven said:


> ^ Dude, why's the panel half transparent?
> I mean with compiz, even the apps list should be transparent right?


thats coz mac4lin ver.04 doesnt support it. to get complete transparency you need to use compiz settings manager. only then will the panel and menus be transparent.



rayraven said:


> Also, One general question I always wanted to ask,
> How do you take screenies of spinning cubes anyways?


use the screenshot app and use the timer feature.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Thanx,
And I always thought taking screenies of spinning cubes would be more complicated


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

@ Sunny
you are using the wrong version of gtk/metacity theme. Use the word that does NOT haf the term: MacMenu.
Mac4Lin MacMenu GTK theme is only for those who use the macmenu hack for gnome de (something like global menu of mac os x).

To polish up the desktop you can also remove firefox/help/evolution/terminal shortcuts from the top panel as they are already there on awn.

Also I see an mp3 (namaste london  ) being played in totem. Why don't you use software like rhythmbox or exaile? They are much better!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> @ Sunny
> you are using the wrong version of gtk/metacity theme. Use the word that does NOT haf the term: MacMenu.
> Mac4Lin MacMenu GTK theme is only for those who use the macmenu hack for gnome de (something like global menu of mac os x).
> 
> ...


hey ,can i have something like workspaces or different users so that i can use both my sunny hills and mac4lin themes simultaneously???
and yea ill try those players


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Not possible, Although you can have multiple wallpapers across desktops.
Try this for that:*wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

ohh no i like mac4lin but i love my current theme.
Can i use different themes with different users?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Yeah sure.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 10, 2008)

And you can use fast user switching to switch. Just click on your username on the top panel and login to another a/c. use the same proc. to get back


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Lolz, its faster to just change a theme aint it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Once again ubuntu roxx.In win we have to boot to log in as another user i think.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 10, 2008)

^Lolz, No.
Xp has switch user too.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Lolz, No.
> Xp has switch user too.


I havent used my PC with more than 1 user so no idea


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 10, 2008)

Here's my Fedora desktop:
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/861/snapshot1qk3.th.jpg
The default look is very neat and clean for Fedora.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

looks cool.but its better if u do some customization.I have greatly customized my ubuntu.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

I am pretty much bore of kde  [no,offense to kde users],thinking of purging archlinux after testing for a week or so!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I am pretty much bore of kde  [no,offense to kde users],thinking of purging archlinux after testing for a week or so!


fedora try karu mai??I am also bored of customizing ubutnu.New screens coming in 5-10 mins


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

^fedora theek hai,lekin *kde* try karna  !


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^fedora theek hai,lekin *kde* try karna  !


fedora me Gnome bakwaas hai, i have KDE CD also
ill install it tmrw

mac4lin-

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5857/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5862/Screenshot-5.png

full view-
*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2263

*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2262


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 11, 2008)

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/4575/opensuse2wz0.png

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/7229/opensuse1hf1.png

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/663/opensuse3hs2.png

*Wallpaper: Simply Tux
Source: kde-look.org

Icon Theme: Nuvola
Source: kde-look.org

Style: Light Style 2nd revision

Window decoration: Keramik

Firefox theme: Vista-aero*


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^^^the windows border theme(keramik?) sucks!In my archlinux(kde),I have installed suse win-deco manually!its simply gr8!


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 11, 2008)

@praka123, its a matter of perception. I did not install it because I don't like it  Are you talking about this border below

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/694/opensuse4fo0.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^Yes!it looks so cool 8)!BTW,Nuvola icon theme is good,even Im using it on Debian Sid 

change kicker theme also:
*www.kde-look.org/content/search.php


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 11, 2008)

That's called SuSE2, and is there in the default themes that come with the system.

I have tried another one called *Crystal*

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/8305/opensuse5hb5.png

Its a transparent window decoration.

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/1562/opensuse6xk5.png

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/6867/opensuse7un6.png

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/684/opensuse8lu2.png

*img253.imageshack.us/img253/3268/opensuse9dr6.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I am pretty much bore of kde  [no,offense to kde users],thinking of purging archlinux after testing for a week or so!


I use kubuntu-desktop with GDM. Its beautiful combo. KDE is highly customisable. Its a very good thing to pair with gnome. I currently am happy with my combo of FluxBox, Gnome and KDE.

And its real easy to find artwork online. Just search, and you can get (mostly RPM) an archive with the theme of suse or fedora.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^fine with Gnome on Debian Sid  and definitely dont appreciate installing kde,gnome together in a distro.if u do want,install 2 different distros in ur hdd.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

tell me which KDE distro to use.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> tell me which KDE distro to use.


KDE is as good on any distro. I believe you're on Ubuntu, you can just type

```
sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
```
or open Synaptic and search for kubuntu-desktop and select it. That will get you full KDE desktop and apps. It's about some 200MB I believe. There's also KDE4 but I am doubtful about it's stability.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

@mehulved-Yea KDE 4 wud be awesome if i get it on ubuntu.tell me how to do that??
stability goes to hell,i want some deskie effects


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

Believe me , once applications start crashing and panel's start disappearing , you'd want stability back.

If you still wanna try it out, 
Go here : *kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

ubuntu is tooo cool.I hope it remain 'FOSS' forever.BTW im installing KDE-4
i DLed and installed kde4 ans also selected it in the login widow but still it isnt loading
help


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^
*news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-KDE-4-0-in-Ubuntu-Gutsy-76232.shtml


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

Thnx
more screenies coming

Arre bhai KDE4 messed up my ubuntu.
I'll reinstall ubuntu  and also install fedora 8 now


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^WTF ?  just uninstall kde and qt packages.that will do 
sudo apt-get remove --purge libqt3-mt


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^qt4. KDE4 uses qt4 not qt3.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

Installed fedora.Tell me how to install packages like we do through apt-get in ubuntu.Ill install ubutnu 2 nite.ill have a tri-boot then


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^*fedorafaq.org


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

^^
quick reply huh!!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^ More like Instant Reply


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 12, 2008)

Long time no post... So lemme start with something a bit different:
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/975/dskglwx6.th.png


----------



## anarchist (Mar 12, 2008)

i got my internal tv tuner card working, so here is screenshot

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/7131/screenshot1fy1.th.jpg


----------



## vish786 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @mehulved-Yea KDE 4 wud be awesome if i get it on ubuntu.tell me how to do that??
> stability goes to hell,i want some deskie effects



install restricted drivers if you go for kde4 those drivers make kde*4* run smoother.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5912/Desktop2.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5913/Desktop1.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5914/Desktop.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ kubuntu?


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 13, 2008)

^^yep


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Im too DLing Kubuntu alternate nite.
Will post some screenies 2mrw


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 15, 2008)

my brand new Ubuntu desky

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13608_uoiap/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

^cool!conky set up too!
BTW,what happened to archlinux?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^cool!conky set up too!
> BTW,what happened to archlinux?


arch = speed for me.
so i kept stock settings and desktop.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 15, 2008)

Stickied on popular demand


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

obviously 

btw cool desky abhinandh, but there is slight issue with conky, it just erases when u move some window over it  and then just refresh it to get back...any way to fix that


----------



## mehulved (Mar 15, 2008)

I believe something like dbe is to be enabled for that.
See *bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/42467


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

^^thnx


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 15, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5950/Desktop2.png

Any begineer guide to conky ?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is mine... pretty simple desktop....

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/5951/Screenshot.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/5950/Desktop2.png
> 
> Any begineer guide to conky ?


*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Stickied on popular demand


Thanks there!


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 16, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> my brand new Ubuntu desky
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13608_uoiap/Screenshot.jpg



Ultimate desktop.. Just few question whihc screenlet is that.. showing Months and which clock.. which Icon set and GTK theme ?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 16, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Ultimate desktop.. Just few question which screenlet is that.. showing Months and which clock.. which Icon set and GTK theme ?


calendar is rainlendar with imagine skin
clock is cairo-clock found in ubuntu repos with a custom modded skin.
gtk theme in samui(slightly modded by me)
icon theme is samui made by me.
and now-playing screenlet with 45controls theme.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 16, 2008)

> Any begineer guide to conky ?



*www.filledvoid.com/2008/01/08/conky-a-light-system-monitor/ . This one is based on one Conky version on gnome-look.org .


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 16, 2008)

Just plain & Simple Gnome Desktop
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6012/Screenshot.png


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Just plain & Simple Gnome Desktop
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6012/Screenshot.png


wats that rat wala distro ??


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 17, 2008)

^^Thats not distros thats the logo of Desktop Manager .. XFCE


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 17, 2008)

Rat wala distro? LOL


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 17, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Stickied on popular demand


thanks


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> wats that rat wala distro ??


I know a rat wala display. Try ratpoison. It's awesome.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^With people addicted to compiz here, you expect em to like ratpoison?
They'll most probably ask you where the window borders are


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I know a rat wala display. Try ratpoison. It's awesome.


thank you, My mouse is working fine, so i do not need it


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^Thats not distros thats the logo of Desktop Manager .. XFCE


thnx, i didnt know that



mehulved said:


> I know a rat wala display. Try ratpoison. It's awesome.


was that sarcastic (the awesome wala part) ?
Though i dont use Compiz, just to show off sometimes i enable the effects, else am happy with metacity


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6047/Screenshot.png

full view -  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6047/Screenshot.png


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

wats up with  sdx ?? change the name


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> wats up with  sdx ?? change the name


??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

*!!!Mac4lin in Prakash's ubuntu!!!*

I have installed mac4lin theme yesterday 9PM.just booted into Ubuntu to make sure font issue is gone.


it is very easy to install this theme.but hard to maintain .deb created.as it needs few different approaches in different Gnome versions and distros.

also,I faced crappy font quality in firefox after putting defoma hints in /etc/fonts/ dir.(alias.conf etc).I removed them.t*his is needed for nvidia cards  I think.*
Now Fonts quality is OK  guess this is the fix *@imav* missed few months back.
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6050/Screenshot2.png

full:

*img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1467/1467679090f419500e084c8bbb7a784aa1a77ed.png

rough:
*img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1467/1467684-holder-602b7c0478d3281013876b5927004731.jpg
also,I havent completely followed the customization.installed those fonts in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/mac4lin directory 
I have a doubt,How can you bundle tahoma etc fonts without the permission from microsoft ,apple etc 

totally, a nice achievement by infra.  _Thumba Dhanyavadegalu anirudh avargale!_


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^ Thank you 

Regarding the legal issues, I'd be sued if I'm selling Mac4Lin; which I am not. But you never know US laws they can change it anytime! So if they do so, I'll get a mail for sure from them!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

@prakash-nice!!
ill too try mac4lin today.
i have a crappy theme at the moment


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ??


Change your drive letters from sda or sdb1,2 to something with which you can identify the drive. eg: Games, Songs



gary4gar said:


> thank you, My mouse is working fine, so i do not need it


LOL


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

@sunny:change the mount directory name to something like movies,songs,files etc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 18, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Thank you
> 
> Regarding the legal issues, I'd be sued if I'm selling Mac4Lin; which I am not. But you never know US laws they can change it anytime! So if they do so, I'll get a mail for sure from them!


why should you be worried of US laws when you are in India ?
Just forget them and let dogs be dogs in dogland.
You are in your motherland.
So worry nahi na ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

One thing I cannot dispense even after mac4lin is the gnome-panels.  I for one soon gonna purge that avant docker out of my ubuntu 

Now,I understand,ppl mostly are behind eyecandy(which I am not  )


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 18, 2008)

^That awn is way bloated, eats a hell lot of cpu.
Stay away from it .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

^
i dont think so.I use awn and it works fine!


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

well,there are few other docks also,afaik(I hate docks though)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> why should you be worried of US laws when you are in India ?
> Just forget them and let dogs be dogs in dogland.
> You are in your motherland.
> So worry nahi na ?


But I haf no control over who downloads it, hence I'd be asked to remove if need be.



praka123 said:


> One thing I cannot dispense even after mac4lin is the gnome-panels.  I for one soon gonna purge that avant docker out of my ubuntu
> 
> Now,I understand,ppl mostly are behind eyecandy(which I am not  )


This is true, GNOME Panels are nice.



rayraven said:


> ^That awn is way bloated, eats a hell lot of cpu.
> Stay away from it .


Yep, if you use a previous generation CPU/GPU.



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^
> i dont think so.I use awn and it works fine!


Yep, if you use a newer generation CPU/GPU.



praka123 said:


> well,there are few other docks also,afaik(I hate docks though)


As of now, there is no stable dock for Linux. Docks are very very very and very useful if you are running a large no. of apps. In this situation the taskbar/panel gives in.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 18, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> my brand new Ubuntu desky
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13608_uoiap/Screenshot.jpg



Post your output of conkyrc files.. Also how you made conky transparent? Link to rainlender and how to install it ? Link to media applet .. forKDE ?

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13730_qiea7/Desktop4.jpg   *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/13732_q2byy/Cube.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6063/Screenshot.png

mac4lin used
Full view - *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6063/Screenshot.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^ There is a bug in Mac4Lin ver.0.4. See the BIG terminal icon?? 

To correct that just goto /home/<usrname>/.icons/<Mac4Lin icon folder>/scalable/apps folder (you may need to enable View Hidden folder/files option in View Menu in File Manager - Nautilus).

Now find gnome-terminal.png. Right Click > Open with gThumb Image Viewer. Now goto Image menu > Resize (or press Alt + S). Change the size to 128x128 pixels and save this file. Now re-apply this theme or Log Off and Log back in. The terminal icon will be of correct size


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

^the Trash icon in awn is small.any idea?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

Thnx anirudh
BTW how to have trash and home icon in AWN?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

make sure below repository is available in ur /etc/apt/sources.list

```
deb *ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
```
and check this page:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

^^
arre bhai i have AWN .I wanna know how to add trash and home icon in AWN

@anirudh-when is the next version of mac4lin coming?huh?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 18, 2008)

^arrey sunny,there are 2 versions of avant window navigator in apt.I had to install "
avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-manager-bzr"

to have the trash applet available.afterwards,u can install/enable applets via awn-manager in System>preferences menu


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6066/Screenshot.png

Full view - *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6066/Screenshot.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 19, 2008)

No Prakash, the Trash icon is of correct size.



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> arre bhai i have AWN .I wanna know how to add trash and home icon in AWN
> 
> @anirudh-when is the next version of mac4lin coming?huh?


You need to add AWN applets package. Just search tht net for guides. You get loads of applets for AWN and Trash is one of them. For Home, just create a new AWN launcher with the command: nautilus /home/<usrename> and assign it the home icon. Alternatively you could try dragging and dropping the Home icon from the desktop/Places Menu to AWN.

You cud also remve the firefox/evolution/help shortcuts from the top panel. If you install the awn applets you also get the desktop switcher which can then be removed from the top panel. You can make the panel then empty which would then resemble the clean Mac OS X top panel.

Next version of Mac4Lin will take sometime as I'm very busy with my admission process. The next version will not haf much features in GTK theme, just bug fixes and a small 2-3 feature set, but a new GDM theme among others.

Edit: Sunny! Oops.. you found other bugs!! I need to change the sizes of all those big icons you see on your desktop!  Resize all of them to 128x128 (sort them by size, so you know when icons are big and need to be resized).

I haf much work for sure then!


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Yep, if you use a previous generation CPU/GPU.



Could you explain please ?
I'm on  a P-4 2.4Ghz with 256 Megs of RAM.
Its not the memory usage of AWN I'm concerned with, its the friggin' cpu usage, every time a new app starts, the awn eats upto 100% cpu just to add it to the list on the dock.
Heck , I've even resorted to compiling it , thinking it would help.
Got rid of the very next day.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 19, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Could you explain please ?
> I'm on  a P-4 2.4Ghz with 256 Megs of RAM.
> Its not the memory usage of AWN I'm concerned with, its the friggin' cpu usage, every time a new app starts, the awn eats upto 100% cpu just to add it to the list on the dock.
> Heck , I've even resorted to compiling it , thinking it would help.
> Got rid of the very next day.


hmm.. seems strange.
i compiled awm though cos no debs available for ubuntu64.
believe me it uses 5.2mb mem and almost 2-3% processor when a new app is launched.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

^Hmm, Could you state your config please,
also , are you using it on Gnome?
I compiled the latest version with xfce support.(Hate havin to install gnome deps just for a dock)
Could this have something do with it?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 19, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Hmm, Could you state your config please,
> also , are you using it on Gnome?
> I compiled the latest version with xfce support.(Hate havin to install gnome deps just for a dock)
> Could this have something do with it?



yup on gnome.
i had p4 with 256mb ram until dec2007.the usage of cpu/ram was more or the less same.did not bother me anytime.(actually this is first time i'am checking)
now running it on c2d with 1gb mem.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 19, 2008)

^Oh, Hmm.
Well, then i guess its coz of compiling it with xfce support,
Anyways, I've dumped it. Never had a thing for docks anyways.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

*What?*



abhinandh said:


> hmm.. seems strange.
> *i compiled awm though cos no debs available for ubuntu64*.
> believe me it uses 5.2mb mem and almost 2-3% processor when a new app is launched.


amd64 debs are very well available.
u just have to use below repository:

```
deb *ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ubuntu gutsy main
```
^add it to the /etc/apt/sources.list file.
now remove(make uninstall) the sources compiled awn may be.

```
sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator-bzr awn-core-applets-bzr awn-manager-bzr
```
thats it! for more info:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981

easy?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 19, 2008)

I believe I had to compile to get my AWN in Ubuntu GG 64 bit. however does Make , make Insta;; is the compiling process you mentioned if so yes I did do the above steps then. Maybe it wasnt in the repos then? Also the AWN Curves tutorial still shows the need for compiling if the abvoe steps does refer to compiling.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^see:
*ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ub...-navigator-bzr_0.3.1.bzr198.1~gutsy_amd64.deb
*ppa.launchpad.net/reacocard-awn/ub...wn-manager-bzr_0.3.1.bzr198.1~gutsy_amd64.deb

and more


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

My current Desktop
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6085/Screenshot.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 19, 2008)

^^
which screenlets u use?especially the weather oneLooks cool


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What?*



praka123 said:


> amd64 debs are very well available.
> u just have to use below repository:
> 
> ```
> ...


aah...i remember now.
i faced dependency probs while installing debs.


> depends on libpango but it is not going to be installed


so compiled.
workin like breeze.



gary4gar said:


> My current Desktop
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6085/Screenshot.png


nice but ie6 in gnu/linux??????
whats the need?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

@abhinandh:every dependencies are available in Ubuntu repos.may be u shuldve tried sudo apt-get update


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: What?*



Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> which screenlets u use?especially the weather oneLooks cool



the came installed by default, i used this repo

```
deb *ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/ubuntu gutsy main universe
```
*forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=6889


abhinandh said:


> nice but ie6 in gnu/linux??????
> whats the need?



for using some IE only sites


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

^are u using ies4linux?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

yes


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Boy it sure feels great to be back at my PC after a hiatus of 20 days.



> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_440.png   *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/3_440.png​


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats a neat combo in the gtk theme  Mind sharing the resources?


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Thats a neat combo in the gtk theme  Mind sharing the resources?


Wallpaper - *interfacelift.com/wallpaper/details.php?id=1527

GTK - *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=77212

Emerald - *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=77207

Icons - *www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=72618


----------



## rocket357 (Mar 20, 2008)

*www.putfile.com/pic/7851730

The latest GeoXPlanet version...with traceroute working...heh


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 20, 2008)

Whoa cool, looks Mission Control mainframe\


Till date i still haven't succeeded  in using your project


----------



## rocket357 (Mar 20, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Till date i still haven't succeeded  in using your project



Sorry to hear that =\

I'm going to release the trace-capable version (0.3.8 ) sometime tonight, then my next goal is to write up a GUI config tool for it (and perhaps include a debugger in there?) so I can get exact info on what's going wrong.

I mean, it's depressing that you can't run GeoXPlanet, seeing as how you kicked off the entire project by posting your screenshot of XEarth a few months back  =)


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 21, 2008)

@ abhinandh : Post your output of conkyrc files.. Also how you made conky transparent? Link to rainlender and how to install it ? Link to media applet .. forKDE ?


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 21, 2008)

.conkyrc
that config file makes conky transparent.
rainlendar deb
that is now playing screenlet.
install the latest screenlets version(not the one in ubuntu repos, its old) from here.
and the skin used for nowplaying screenlets is 45controls.(gnome-look)

and the media applet, well its not actually media appelt.just the icons with shortcuts like "amarok -t"
for amarok play/pause and such.
panel icons.zip


----------



## praka123 (Mar 21, 2008)

@abhinandhubuntuforums,do reply to their query about ur conky:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711179&page=8


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @abhinandhubuntuforums,do reply to their query about ur conky:
> *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711179&page=8


i did post my conky config there.
*ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4530878&postcount=569


----------



## baccilus (Mar 22, 2008)

Many guys are using conky and AWN here. They look really nice but I have an issue each with both of them:
Conky: By default it showed up on bottom left of my desktop so covered up all the icons. I changed the entry in the .conkyrc file so that it showed up on top right. But now if I click on desktop anywhere on empty space, it disappears. Please help me with this.
EDIT: solved this problem by changing the following option to override;

```
# If own_window is yes, you may use type normal, desktop or override
own_window_type [COLOR="Green"]override[/COLOR]
```
Cairo-clock has the same problem. This is still unsolved.

AWN: It looks nice but doesn't disappear when it should. Any way to customise that? I just need it on the desktop, nowhere else.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

^for awn,in System>preferences>Awn Manager>enable "auto hide"


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 22, 2008)

baccilus said:


> Many guys are using conky and AWN here. They look really nice but I have an issue each with both of them:
> Conky: By default it showed up on bottom left of my desktop so covered up all the icons. I changed the entry in the .conkyrc file so that it showed up on top right. But now if I click on desktop anywhere on empty space, it disappears. Please help me with this.
> EDIT: solved this problem by changing the following option to override;
> 
> ...



check this code in your conkyrc


> # Create own window instead of using desktop (required in nautilus)
> own_window yes





> # If own_window is yes, you may use type normal, desktop or override
> own_window_type normal





> # If own_window is yes, these window manager hints may be used
> own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager



if it still doesn't work,
post your conkyrc.
and make sure your cairo-clock settings are as below
*www.imgx.org/files/13829_0sc0a/Screenshot-MacSlow%27s%20Cairo-Clock%20-%20Settings.png


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok heres my desky
1.Png(more size)
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/2301/screenshothm5.th.png
2.with Jpg compresion
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7573/screenshotmf6.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2008)

^^nice desky

happy fraggin too


----------



## d1g1t (Mar 22, 2008)

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/2594/screeniesw3.th.jpg


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 22, 2008)

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/8776/fluxcx8.th.png

fluxbox theme- solaris
conky - got it on ubuntuforums


----------



## praka123 (Mar 22, 2008)

all going for conky?no one here uses gkrellm


----------



## hullap (Mar 22, 2008)

^ i use screenlets


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 22, 2008)

grellm seems good, will try it out


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 22, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6153/Screenshot.png
Full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6153/Screenshot.png


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6153/Screenshot.png
> Full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6153/Screenshot.png



Whats with Jaguar, Lion and all? Love the cat family?


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_440-1.png

In case you are wondering, it is GNOME  And after so many years, I finally brought the panel down.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

^well,thought it is kde (but I cant live without 2 panels  )


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Whats with Jaguar, Lion and all? Love the cat family?


yeah


----------



## chandru.in (Mar 23, 2008)

*img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntucompizhp9.png
Compiz Fusion in its full glory on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon. All these effects on a system with 512 MB RAM and just 64 MB of Video RAM.

Love my Linux.  Now waiting impatiently for Hardy Heron to be released.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks good.care to rate mine??


----------



## chandru.in (Mar 23, 2008)

@Sunny1211993

Whom was ur comment meant for?  Anyway, ur desktop looks cool.  Reminds me of the scenes in Revolution OS movie.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2008)

@Hitty
How did you make single paneled?


----------



## chandru.in (Mar 23, 2008)

@gary

it is not so difficult. Add any applets in the top panel to bottom panel arrange them as you like then delete the top panel.  To delete the top panel, right click on it and select "Delete This Panel"


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 23, 2008)

@gary4gar, yeah like he said, and to get the windows list bar to double, just increase the size of the panel, I put mine at 40.


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 25, 2008)

*Ferrari Passion* 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2_320.png  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4_320.png


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 25, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> *Ferrari Passion*
> 
> *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/2_320.png  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4_320.png



cool desky.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 26, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14003_qhvwq/Screenshot.png

my brand new mint desktop.
btw loving mint.

installed it today only(holidays, so distro hopping) so need to customize it further.........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 26, 2008)

^^
cooool!!ill too install mint in a few days.is it better than gusty?
BTW dock ke bina desktop kuch bhi nahi!


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> cooool!!ill too install mint in a few days.is it better than gusty?


^^i feel so.mint is ubuntu+codecs+good interface(not the same old brown/orange)+a few good additional tools(mint update,mint upload,...)
i also feel a speed improvement from gutsy.
I have all my favourite software installed by default(amarok,thunderbird,mplayer,xchat) so that i don't need to waste bandwidth.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 27, 2008)

^^
Ur post makes me feel that Mint is better than ubuntu .Ill have to try it!


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14358_wtysm/snapshot1.jpg
Still need to work upon it.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 31, 2008)

^Thought you didnt use *nix anymore.
Btw, is that KDE?

Here's mine:
*imgsync.com/thumbnail/img/9795876screenshot.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

^a top panel means I am happy  

ps:why do all love bottom panels?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 31, 2008)

hey mehul thats cool 

here's mine:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2376149189_395f1b962c_m.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/2376149189_74ec6c4d5c_o.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

^u shudve ran vista inside ubuntu  ubuntu in vmware...well hd install is what it is worth (if at all using ubuntu in vmware,get ubuntu-vmware iso)


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 31, 2008)

^ duh man, just installed ubuntu in vmware today coz dont want to have dual boot.

Dude, is there anything alternative to vmware for linux ?

So I can install XP inside ubuntu.. 

and btw, its not vista, its XP


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

there is vmplayer or something


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 31, 2008)

try virtual box.but don't expect hardware acceleration to play games.
there is vmware player also.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6370/Screenshot.png

full view-  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6370/Screenshot.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 31, 2008)

@gigacore:vmware(also KVM,virtual box,xen and more) is also available in Linux too.I had installed vmware-server sometimes back.running window$ inside Linux is always the better option IMHO.coz in vmware u will feel Linux as what it is 10 years back  (Slower graphics et al) 
try vi$ta on GNU/Linux instead!


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

damn those car wallpapers are so kewl


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 31, 2008)

can i get a link to that car wallpaper???


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 31, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2311/2221544989_fb73ed245e_o.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks guys, will give a try


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> thanks guys, will give a try


rest assured, u can live with ubuntu or say any other well known linux throughout the life. It is one of the best free gift from human. 

But anyway its your choice


----------



## mehulved (Mar 31, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Thought you didnt use *nix anymore.


Who said that?


rayraven said:


> Btw, is that KDE?


 yes.


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

Debian Lenny netinstall, bare minimum install , bye bye Ubuntu
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14533_vy4y6/1.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ubuntu 8.04.. Nothing fancy.. 
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/8094/screenshotwv0.th.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6508/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6510/Screenshot.png


full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6508/Screenshot.png
*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6510/Screenshot.png


----------



## mehulved (Apr 4, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14602_u7izu/desky.jpg


----------



## mediator (Apr 5, 2008)

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/4361/screenshotim8.th.png
Simple!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

Clean:
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/4980/desktopgg9.th.png

Dirty:
*img239.imageshack.us/img239/2051/desktop1im5.th.png

OS: GNU/Linux - Ubuntu 7.10
GTK, Metacity theme: Azel customized
Icon theme: Black and White customized
Wallpaper: Spring Flower wallpaper clock
Dock: AWN Curves
Desktop Widgets: Screenlets -
1) Now playing
2) Wallpaper clock


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Can you tell me about awn curve hack


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

What do you wanna know about AWN curves? I hafnt looked into the code yet. Just followed whats here: *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019

and got it working...


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh i thought you have to hack awn to get the curvature. Thanks for link. I m too lazy to search it.

BTW above theme fail to impress me


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 6, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Clean:
> *img212.imageshack.us/img212/4980/desktopgg9.th.png
> 
> Dirty:
> ...


How to get this Notepad like widget?
on which you wrote your TODO list

[edit]
I got it, just a bit of google search was required


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

^screenlets notes ??


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

*The refreshing new Blue Ubuntu Look*

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14739_lb0ng/Screenshot.png


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

^ cool,
can u share the wallpaper


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ cool,
> can u share the wallpaper


Sure!
The whole theme is in repos, and will hopefully replace current Ubuntu Human theme in Hardy


> _Just Me click To Install BlueUbuntu Look_


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2008)

@gary:not all debian distros by default supports apt-url  so just give the link OK


----------



## hullap (Apr 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Sure!
> The whole theme is in repos, and will hopefully replace current Ubuntu Human theme in Hardy


thnx dude,
and the link using apt is uber cool


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2008)

Simple XFCE customization (My first try with it)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/6634/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 8, 2008)

^Cute, for a first try,
Btw, thats Xfmedia rite?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @gary:not all debian distros by default supports apt-url  so just give the link OK


In have installed it via Apt as its in repos. not via any links

Googled a bit & found this.
*altruistic.lbl.gov/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/blubuntu-look/


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 8, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^Cute, for a first try,
> Btw, thats Xfmedia rite?


No thats Mplayer with the new-age skin. Running Gentoo.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 8, 2008)

Here goes:

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/5741/20080408112006cx5.th.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 8, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> No thats Mplayer with the new-age skin. Running Gentoo.


ah..Gentoo
So mehul Finally Did It


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Rotating cube with the skydome. Just set the skydome today
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14986_sk7vf/Screenshot.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 12, 2008)

^^Nice Desktop


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15228_awfzw/apr131.png


----------



## trublu (Apr 13, 2008)

*img176.imageshack.us/img176/1957/scrbb7.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

my most minimalistic desky
CLEAN
*img517.imageshack.us/img517/7852/screenshotex4.th.png
DIRTY
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/6308/screenshot1bg1.th.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2008)

@T159 -how does doom 3 run on wine?


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> @T159 -how does doom 3 run on wine?


Dude there is a thing called PM and another thing called GOOGLE


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> Dude there is a thing called PM and another thing called GOOGLE


did i ask u??no i didnt!
so STFU!!


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

^ dude u are making me post offtopic
and there is Doom 3 FOR LINUX


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ dude u are making me post offtopic
> and there is Doom 3 FOR LINUX


huh!!!another ignorant noob living in his own world!!
im talking abt running doom 3 on linux via wine!!!!!!!!!

BTW my deskie- 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6794/Screenshot.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6795/Screenshot-1.png

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6796/Screenshot-2.png

full view- *www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2700


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> huh!!!another ignorant noob living in his own world!!
> im talking abt running doom 3 on linux via wine!!!!!!!!!
> *www.imgx.org/public/viewset/2700


wht the fcuk do u need to use wine whe n u can get a native app for it
DUDE U SCUK


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> wht the fcuk do u need to use wine whe n u can get a native app for it
> DUDE U SCUK


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 13, 2008)

chill out dudes..doom 3 runs natively on linux.(open gl)
*zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-a1c2742f76d6b255cfe02858603a00f5772c8b54


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> chill out dudes..doom 3 runs natively on linux.(open gl)
> *zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/#head-a1c2742f76d6b255cfe02858603a00f5772c8b54


See?


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 14, 2008)

minimal gnome 2.22
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15405_zmvt6/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

^^^ Nice  Wally please!


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 14, 2008)

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/Screenshot_320-2.png

Original wallpaper is here, it didn't appeal to my senses, so I modified it using Gimp to suit my taste.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

^^nice jugs...lol :drool:
nice editing too


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 14, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Nice  Wally please!


thanks...
*www.wallpaperpimper.com/Solitary-Confinement-wallpaper-53520


----------



## Renny (Apr 14, 2008)

@Hitboxx,

Dude you've gotta give me that link to that wallpaper  ,

PM me if the need arises  .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 14, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @Hitboxx,
> 
> Dude you've gotta give me that link to that wallpaper  ,
> 
> PM me if the need arises  .






Hitboxx said:


> Original wallpaper is here, it didn't appeal to my senses, so I modified it using Gimp to suit my taste.



The link has been made public!!! 

@Hitboxx
Messy job in GIMP! forgot to erase the extra part in the "top" layer after shifting it to the right


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 14, 2008)

Nah, I let it be, like I said, *my* taste


----------



## Renny (Apr 15, 2008)

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/2539/screenshotom1.th.png

My simple Ubuntu desktop runnung on my PIII system.


----------



## Night Rider (Apr 16, 2008)

My Linux Mint desktop.


*img516.imageshack.us/img516/8643/screenshotel6.th.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15414_0jhwa/16ap1r08.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15415_kx9j7/16ap2r08.png

OS: Debian Lenny
Controls: Dogmastik
Window border: Almond
Icons: Buff Deuce
Pointer: DMZ white​


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 16, 2008)

Here we go.!
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/3395/snapshot1sr2.th.png


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 19, 2008)

*i26.tinypic.com/2s1ol88.png


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 19, 2008)

here's my pretty new arch desktop


*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15623_mx39s/Screenshot.jpg

*www.countingcows.de/liebe.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

Pretty icons there


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 20, 2008)

*i26.tinypic.com/wl3iif.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

^^please post thumbnails, not everybody has the luxury of unlimited bandwidth


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 20, 2008)

No more eye candy, now it's hardcore, Matrix style 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/desktop_320.jpg

PS: Fluxbox rocks!!!

EDIT: And here's a video of it in action. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwaqfbLX3o


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15627_tirkl/Screenshot.png
becky


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 20, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.10


----------



## trublu (Apr 20, 2008)

^ are yaar thoda bada image upload nahin kar sakte? Desktop thik se dikh hi nahin raha.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 20, 2008)

after 2-3 weeks with icewm on gentoo -frustrated,I merged gnome-2.20.3 into system  
*img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/1681/1681418-holder-6d70ca834a720bf3de5b03936d9bd241.jpg
vanilla desktop.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 20, 2008)

trublu said:


> ^ are yaar thoda bada image upload nahin kar sakte? Desktop thik se dikh hi nahin raha.


can you tell me how to put a thumbnail image and make it a link for the full size image ..... Well it seems very stupid question  But am new and don know how to do that..........


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

Beta Waves said:


> can you tell me how to put a thumbnail image and make it a link for the full size image ..... Well it seems very stupid question  But am new and don know how to do that..........


imgx.org 

get the BB code for larger image and paste it here


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15672_48tus/Screenshot-2.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15673_fmlxs/Screenshot-14.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15674_rowpd/Screenshot-11.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15675_92uiq/Screenshot-13.png


----------



## praka123 (Apr 21, 2008)

^good!u can try changing the window border(metacity) theme with something ...may be blue(clearlooks?).


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15697_xjadl/Screenshot.png


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15697_xjadl/Screenshot.png


The wallapaper is Good


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 22, 2008)

cube desktop with 3d windows

_after being repeatedly asked to post thumbnails, the user has not bothered to care, so the image has been removed_


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

please post thumbnails


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 22, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> please post thumbnails



He is a Satkela Person. Check his posts.Use tumhari baton ka koe asar nahin hoga


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 22, 2008)

People really like showing off their Compiz cube, don't they.?


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 22, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> He is a Satkela Person. Check his posts.Use tumhari baton ka koe asar nahin hoga


Well, till now its okay. But if some more bending of rules then, i am sure mods are perfect in their job


----------



## hullap (Apr 22, 2008)

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/571/screenshotjw1.th.png
pretty minimalistic with a transparent terminal window(currently trying to embed on the desky it with compiz)


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15792_jddu7/Screenshot.png


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

@hullap, what do you mean by embedding on desky?
btw, try tilda , its a quake type terminal , you might like it.


----------



## hullap (Apr 24, 2008)

rayraven said:


> @hullap, what do you mean by embedding on desky?
> btw, try tilda , its a quake type terminal , you might like it.


well i wanted to do kinda this
 *lifehacker.com/assets/resources/2007/08/Embedded-CF-Terminal.jpg
but tilda seems nice
im gonna install it now


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 24, 2008)

^That's very easy to do in xfce-terminal.
But, yeah tilda is very nice, before i found it, i used to have a workspace with a maximized terminal 

Btw, can you post a larger version of the pic?
Is that conky on the right?


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/15847_kbhuo/Screenshot.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16070_tyma0/Screenshot.png


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16083_yelbh/23.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 29, 2008)

Gentoo-64 live! on Mint-32.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/gentoo_320.png


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 30, 2008)

what is Mint 32?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 30, 2008)

Mint 32 = Host
Gentoo 64 = VM


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 30, 2008)

gary... It means Mint, 32 bit version.

BTW people... where to get those cartoon like wallpapers? Featured in 2-3 shots on this page? Daviantart?


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 30, 2008)

I am also using Mint 32 and seriously its pathetic.. Theres nothing .. They could have utilized the Ubuntu base very efficiently but its total unpolished OS.. Just a bunch of wallpapers, and useless tools  Playing Video on Mint in fullscreen resembles like I am watching a Slide Show  I guess there's something wrong with my version /cd


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 30, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> BTW people... where to get those cartoon like wallpapers? Featured in 2-3 shots on this page? Daviantart?


 Lots on Deviantart, yes. Look for *anime *tags.


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

@aditya.shevade & infra_red_dude
Thanks for clearing the air


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16124_qik4m/Screenshot.jpg

Hardy Heron, am impressed by its performance compared to Gutsy


----------



## tgpraveen (May 1, 2008)

T159 said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16124_qik4m/Screenshot.jpg
> 
> Hardy Heron, am impressed by its performance compared to Gutsy




what exactly do u find better in heron?
am yet to try it. have used gutsy.
is heron faster?


----------



## maddy_in65 (May 1, 2008)

This is my new hardy desktop.



View attachment 1797


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

nice!


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

Posting After a long long time.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16127_h9hwa/Screenshot.png
*Theme:*Waiting for GTA IV.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> what exactly do u find better in heron?
> am yet to try it. have used gutsy.
> is heron faster?


yeah boot-up time is greatly reduced and its more responsive than Gutsy

not to mention many new updated softies.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 1, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Posting After a long long time.
> Waiting for GTA IV.


ME TOO 

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/gta4_320.png


----------



## anarchist (May 1, 2008)

today installed avidemux (video converter) on ubuntu 

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7294/screenshotoz2.th.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7365/Screenshot.png

Full View- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/7365/Screenshot.png


----------



## hullap (May 3, 2008)

^ nice work,
care to share the icon set


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ nice work,
> care to share the icon set


black n white


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> ^ nice work,
> care to share the icon set


Black n white gloss (dont DL style ,vista or glass ones)only gloss.


----------



## hullap (May 3, 2008)

Thnx


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

hullap said:


> Thnx


never welcome LOL!


----------



## Hitboxx (May 3, 2008)

The IronMan season is ON and Gold is the flavouR.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/1_320.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^ yea me too waiting for ironman videogame.Damn!consoles versions were released on 2nd may but pc version is scheduled for 6th.This is SH1T!!


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

ewww
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16197_ldybq/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

^^
cool!how is debian compared to ubuntu BTW?


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

^Debian is fast.not easy for n00b's  
@T159:gr8 wallie!shocking colour


----------



## vish786 (May 4, 2008)

full view


*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9972/desktoppo7.jpg
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9972/desktoppo7.050b24f647.jpg

*Edit:* sorry for inconvenience


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^Debian is fast.not easy for n00b's



I can sue you for passing this comment
Noob seems derogatory!


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

Here is arch wallpaper for Praka and Arch maniacs

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16205_lqhqw/arch_paint_splash_dark.png


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16222_8fxhk/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 4, 2008)

Why is everyone so obsessed with anime?


----------



## Hitboxx (May 4, 2008)

LoL, you stole my words, I was about to ask the same. So, why is everyone so obsessed with anime?


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

not everyone ;p


----------



## subratabera (May 4, 2008)

Nothing special...

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/2351/image1eu1.th.png


----------



## Hitboxx (May 4, 2008)

Combo of desktop gradient and wallpaper.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/4_320-1.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16236_yx4fn/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## praka123 (May 5, 2008)

^Ubuntu?


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2008)

yep
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16263_y7ztd/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 10, 2008)

What happened to other Linux users? None are posting except us few...

Anyways.,

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/superba_320.jpg  *i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/superb_320.jpg


----------



## rocket357 (May 10, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> What happened to other Linux users? None are posting except us few...



My desktop hasn't changed much, no sense in posting, right?  heh


----------



## sourav123 (May 10, 2008)

Hi,

I have just started using Linux with Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Here is how my desktop looks. Please comment.

*img393.imageshack.us/img393/139/screenshotof1.th.png]


----------



## FilledVoid (May 10, 2008)

Am I missing something or is there no link or picture above ^.


----------



## subratabera (May 10, 2008)

Converted to Hardy.

*img356.imageshack.us/img356/4291/desktopmj5.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (May 10, 2008)

Did I miss the party guys  Well Its Spring time for me 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16453_nzwjj/Desktop.png  *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/16454_kfnrc/Desktop1.png


----------



## sourav123 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry about the earlier post. My connection got reset before uploading the image. Please see the updated image below:

*img393.imageshack.us/img393/139/screenshotof1.th.png

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## praka123 (May 11, 2008)

^^@sourav:boy,you have to customize it to get the thrill  !
see this thread:
mac4lin -that is,customize to look like Mac OS X leopard
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66799
*sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
*howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac

@Shaswath:Super cool ones!was it Kubuntu or... Ubuntu


----------



## shady_inc (May 11, 2008)

Xfce desktop with Mac4lin icons.
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/460/myscreenshot2er5.th.jpg


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

Can I post more...

Well, all the effects in this screenshot are running without compiz! Yes, its gnome compositing engine which is very much lighter and you can get many blings without overloading your system. 

*lh5.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCdLFGttBhI/AAAAAAAAAIU/NtusKAUkpyY/s288/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^very cool! @subrata:Can you elaborate?  about this Gnome compositing?
SO,it doesnot use compiz haan?


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

Yes, you dont need compiz at all for all these effects. I think, a short tutorial will be a better option to elaborate the details. Posting it here...


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^thanks  I think this is what I need!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 12, 2008)

I don't know if it is too much too ask. But I would appreciate if everyone would make a habit of linking there awesome wallpapers if they didn't mid. I really don't have a huge collection of them so would appreciate it .


----------



## Dark Star (May 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^^@sourav:boy,you have to customize it to get the thrill  !
> see this thread:
> mac4lin -that is,customize to look like Mac OS X leopard
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66799
> ...



That's Mandriva Boss


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

subratabera said:


> Can I post more...
> 
> Well, all the effects in this screenshot are running without compiz! Yes, its gnome compositing engine which is very much lighter and you can get many blings without overloading your system.


thumbnails pls


----------



## subratabera (May 12, 2008)

hullap said:


> thumbnails pls



Here you go.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

My hardy deskie.Installed today only so,not so good.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7697/Screenshot.png[/URL]

full view-  [URL]*www.imgx.org/pfiles/7697/Screenshot.png


----------



## Night Rider (May 12, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> My hardy deskie.Installed today only so,not so good.
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7697/Screenshot.png%3C/a%3E
> 
> full view-  *www.imgx.org/pfiles/7697/Screenshot.png



Looks cool. Which theme?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

Anyone care to exlain how to get this awn applet
*img390.imageshack.us/img390/3035/screenshot1rv4.th.png


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^it is in awn preferences IIRC


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

iirc ?????


----------



## abhinandh (May 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Anyone care to exlain how to get this awn applet
> *img390.imageshack.us/img390/3035/screenshot1rv4.th.png



stacks applet available in "awn-extras-applets" package.
i'm sure u'll find it in your distro's repos.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 12, 2008)

Thats the stacks applet, install the awn applets package. Its included in that.


----------



## praka123 (May 12, 2008)

^*I*F *I* *R*ECALL *C*ORRECTLY(IIRC)! 
_Oye @cadcrazy tere ko jaroor_ *"internet jargons(netlingo)"* _seekhna hoga_ 
here is one resource:
*en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Internet_slang


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2008)

oh Cerkeshwar tune mujhe confuse kar diya. Abe yeh tere wali kabadi language main nahin use karunga. BTW thanks for link


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

Night Rider said:


> Looks cool. Which theme?


Slickness
here-  *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS?content=71993



CadCrazy said:


> Anyone care to exlain how to get this awn applet
> *img390.imageshack.us/img390/3035/screenshot1rv4.th.png


Install AWN from this tut.You'll get all the applets-  

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363&highlight=awn


----------



## Night Rider (May 12, 2008)

Thanks Sunny.


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 12, 2008)

Anytime


----------



## subratabera (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Post Yo*r GN*/Lin*x Desktop here*

Thanks Sunny for the link. Now here is my current desktop and I think I'll keep it for some time. 

*lh5.ggpht.com/subratabera1/SCmKNmttBoI/AAAAAAAAAJk/kPOYL9eqGzo/s288/Screenshot.png

You can get the wallpaper from here.


----------



## trublu (May 15, 2008)

@Sunny1211993,how do I fix the Firefox problem after applying the SlickneSS theme?


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2008)

^^
which problem?


----------



## FilledVoid (May 15, 2008)

> @Sunny1211993,how do I fix the Firefox problem after applying the SlickneSS theme?



On gnome-look there is a fix for the theme . Read the instructions. It involves replacing a file and you are done. Simple command nothing else.


----------



## trublu (May 15, 2008)

^I followed the instructions,but only a part of the job was done.Still,the options in the drop-down menus are grayed out.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 17, 2008)

My new Fedora 9, read Fscking Fast 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7891/Screenshot.png


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2008)

very nice! got iso downloaded,will see livecd kaise hein aur baad me install karinga ki nayi decide karega


----------



## subratabera (May 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> My new Fedora 9, read Fscking Fast
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7891/Screenshot.png


 Nice. Please share theme & icon details.


----------



## hullap (May 17, 2008)

F9 Desktop
Right out of the box ( a little com figuration and a theme)
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2499910646_0a3e92fddb_m.jpg
Dirty
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2499910650_6ec36233f8_m.jpg

Full views
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2334/2499910646_944985b7f3_o.png
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2499910650_3c1b3c7edb_o.png


----------



## praka123 (May 18, 2008)

@hullap:its too cluttered(panels esp)


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

lol...the my comp and home icons are a bulls eye


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

holly thats one messed theme 
. .


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/7902/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## hullap (May 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @hullap:its too cluttered(panels esp)


I told ya that it was "Out of the box"
i just put a theme and used the default things

icons and all were already installed


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2008)

anime luv + ubuntu = dreambox
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/7294/screenshotoz2.th.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 20, 2008)

Couldn't keep the green for long..this shoud stick!

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7953/Screenshot.png


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2008)

mmm
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17297_74p1f/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## rocket357 (May 22, 2008)

The latest from GeoXPlanet-land...

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8024/2008-05-22-021517_2560x1024_scrot.png


----------



## gary4gar (May 22, 2008)

rocket357 said:


> The latest from GeoXPlanet-land...
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8024/2008-05-22-021517_2560x1024_scrot.png


Whoa!
Look greeky
Would be tell us who to do this?


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 22, 2008)

this  sceenshot is 3d in 2 ways one the window is seen over the desktop and other when u will see it with 3d glasses it will pop off screen


*img55.imageshack.us/img55/3238/screenshotne4.th.png


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> this  sceenshot is 3d in 2 ways one the window is seen over the desktop and other when u will see it with 3d glasses it will pop off screen
> 
> 
> *img55.imageshack.us/img55/3238/screenshotne4.th.png


Now from where do i source 3d glasses?


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 23, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Now from where do i source 3d glasses?



go and buy abracadabra movie u get glasses with it


----------



## gary4gar (May 23, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> go and buy abracadabra movie u get glasses with it


haha, so funny
you want us to steal?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 23, 2008)

lol gary4gar 

But he did that I suppose, bought that crappy movie


----------



## hullap (May 23, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2514985759_583a2122fc_m.jpg
here= *farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2514985759_e07dd41d2c_o.png


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

what is this hullap?


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

hullap said:


> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2514985759_583a2122fc_m.jpg
> here= *farm4.static.flickr.com/3037/2514985759_e07dd41d2c_o.png



Crapiest Desky i have ever seen


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2008)

some song?


----------



## hullap (May 23, 2008)

praka123 said:


> what is this hullap?


what, is that bad?
 its good for me


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2008)

weird tastes


----------



## CadCrazy (May 23, 2008)

hullap said:


> what, is that bad?
> its good for me



Hullap you are the next Vaibhavtek of this forum


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

^^lol

i hav a feeling that hullap and Vaibhavtek hav same ancestry


----------



## Dark Star (May 23, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17332_dgu0l/Desktop.png


----------



## shady_inc (May 23, 2008)

here goes:
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/8076/snapshot1.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 23, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> this  sceenshot is 3d in 2 ways one the window is seen over the desktop and other when u will see it with 3d glasses it will pop off screen
> 
> 
> *img55.imageshack.us/img55/3238/screenshotne4.th.png



Which firefox theme is that?


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 23, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Which firefox theme is that?



"proto"
even minefield aka firefox 3.0 for mac loosk teh same


----------



## Renny (May 24, 2008)

@ rocket357 ,

Is the OS you're using in the screenshot OpenBSD?


----------



## mehulved (May 24, 2008)

It's gentoo linux with 2.6.24 kernel


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

grim darkness, a night in the zone:
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17364_5c7cc/Screenshoffffffft.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (May 25, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17381_jbg8j/Schermata.png


----------



## rocket357 (May 25, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @ rocket357 ,
> 
> Is the OS you're using in the screenshot OpenBSD?



Mehulved is right...Gentoo Linux w/ 2.6.24 kernel.  I've run OpenBSD before as my desktop (and it does a good job at that task, honestly), but my gigabit NIC in my home desktop is ummm..."twitchy" now, and OpenBSD (FreeBSD, too) refuses to play nicely with it (on Gentoo it bugs out from time to time, but works for the most part).

When I get some $$ together, I'm going to build a proper *BSD box  =)

Edit - I have the OpenBSD page open in firefox because I'm showing connections to named servers (Moscow, etc...), demonstrating that GeoXPlanet is correctly geolocating the servers...


----------



## cybugs (May 26, 2008)

hi.. i'm newbi here.. and this the 1st post 
this is my ubuntu 8.04 LTS 
*s260.photobucket.com/albums/ii38/cybugs/th_Screenshot-19.png

click image to enlarge


----------



## Renny (May 27, 2008)

*img211.imageshack.us/img211/2148/snapshot1xa0.th.png

Distro - Slackware 12.


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17539_qoonb/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 28, 2008)

^^^ Hey, whats with those cartoonish icons?


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

^^i luv those 
formal look ain't my fav


----------



## FilledVoid (May 29, 2008)

> ^^^ Hey, whats with those cartoonish icons?



Its the Buuf icon theme . *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Buuf?content=81153


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17644_gud8a/Screenshot31may08.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 2, 2008)

Ububtu can actually look good by default:

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/5936/ubuntustudiopp8.th.png

thats my boy


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is my new hardy desktop.


*img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1yw1.png



*img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1yw1.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2008)

^^^ Tch.. Tch.. Bad boy!  Downloading cracks and stuff


----------



## mehulved (Jun 3, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Tch.. Tch.. Bad boy!  Downloading cracks and stuff


Jo pakda gaya wahi chor


----------



## shady_inc (Jun 6, 2008)

Mandriva desktop..
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/3144/snapshot1ow8.th.png


----------



## hullap (Jun 8, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17831_usff4/Screenshot-2.png


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/8923/cube-deform-sphere-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8921/cube-deform-cylinder-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8925/cube-deform-trans-thumb.jpeg

Mandriva 


 *www.imgx.org/files/17977_7ezkq/Compiz2%20Thumb.jpg *www.imgx.org/files/17978_6rf7k/Compiz1%20Tumb.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jun 13, 2008)

^now which effect is this?
i really wanna know


----------



## chandru.in (Jun 13, 2008)

It is the effect available in the latest version of Compiz Fusion


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2008)

^^
Yea,it will be there in Suse 11


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 13, 2008)

[URL=*img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyq2.png]*img73.imageshack.us/img73/5369/screenshotyq2.th.png
[/URL]


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 13, 2008)

Its compiz Fusion 0.76 with Cube Deformation Plugin.. Install in Mandriva and SUSE


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

seriously!these effects etc should be integrated to DEs in a useful manner!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> seriously!these effects etc should be integrated to DEs in a useful manner!


humare jaise gareeb log jo purana onboard graphics use karthe hai... hum ko ye sab bekar hai.


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/17992_qbacx/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 14, 2008)

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9687/screenshotye6.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jun 14, 2008)

^chennagithu.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^ thats conky. Get it from repos and download layouts for it to customize the way it looks.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

Same thing is also available in latest version of screenlets. Just enable sysmonitor screenlet


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 14, 2008)

^^^ Does it blend with the background? I don't think so.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

No. A little bit of tweaking is required I guess


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

oh yeah 
cuddcrazy next desktop screenshot will be dedicated to you


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 14, 2008)

Abe tu mere piche kyon pada hua hai haath dho ke


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 15, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8923/cube-deform-sphere-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8921/cube-deform-cylinder-thumb.jpeg *www.imgx.org/pfiles/8925/cube-deform-trans-thumb.jpeg



WTF... these are ripped from SUSE's site.


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

^^omfg :d

cuddcrazy special 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18033_qjhuc/Screenshot.jpg

mooooooooooooooh...lol


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ LOL Ha Ha


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 15, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> WTF... these are ripped from SUSE's site.



So when did I said those are mine desktop  I am using Mandriva atm and nearly every one knew that


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jun 15, 2008)

lol... I didn't remember your distro and since the thread is post *your* GNU/Linux Desktop, a mention was due. (Source).... forget it.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 16, 2008)

Well atleast I posted mine too  The Mandriva one


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2008)

Here is a small demonstration of Compiz Fusion 0.76 with Mandriva 2008.1 ..

 *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18173_jglul/Desktop%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18176_r4vwp/Sphere%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18175_zhevi/Snow%20Plugin%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18174_na0tl/Ring%20Switcher%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18172_jea9d/Cube%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18171_uekxf/Cube1%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18170_egn5b/Circle%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18169_sog8i/Aero%20Switch%20SMall.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/18168_yoi6u/Aero%20Cover%20Small.jpg​
Note : Everything is default except Wallpaper and Compiz Version/Plugin !


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 20, 2008)

Anyone personally tried Compiz 0.7.x? I heard it breaks gtk-windowdecorator.. hence wary of trying...


----------



## Faun (Jun 20, 2008)

just the two effects are not known to me
The cylinder and sphere desktop


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 20, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Anyone personally tried Compiz 0.7.x? I heard it breaks gtk-windowdecorator.. hence wary of trying...



I don't think it will break the gtk decorator. I haven't faced any problem with kwin dekorator


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 21, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18189_sfscw/Screenshot.png


----------



## mehulved (Jun 22, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Anyone personally tried Compiz 0.7.x? I heard it breaks gtk-windowdecorator.. hence wary of trying...


I just opened GNOME yesterday and my CPU usage shot up like anything, making my PC unusable. Checking the htop settings I saw that compiz was taking a lot of CPU resources. I have gnome 2.22 and compiz 0.7.2. I don't know if it's related.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 22, 2008)

Check my Desktop Screenshot its normal 

@Hitboxx : You using Ubuntu I thought you were Fedora fan


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I just opened GNOME yesterday and my CPU usage shot up like anything, making my PC unusable. Checking the htop settings I saw that compiz was taking a lot of CPU resources. I have gnome 2.22 and compiz 0.7.2. I don't know if it's related.


Yes.. mebbe. There are reports of the latest version of Compiz/Fusion breaking certain GNOME components.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, it still is, I was doing my own GTK theme on Mint, so posted from there.

@infra, if you're on, please come on IM or IRC, I need a little help on theme.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 22, 2008)

^^^ errr.. sorry.. something got FU at my end and I couldn't access the forums since morning... PM me about it...


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot24june2008-1.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/3052/screenshotsb3.th.jpg


----------



## d1g1t (Jun 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> *img65.imageshack.us/img65/3052/screenshotsb3.th.jpg


LOLUMAD????

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/6766/screen24jun2008mc8jr0.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

^ as i said on the IRC channel
<hullap> Uber C00l!


----------



## achalaxp (Jun 25, 2008)

If anyone knows the meaning of "1LL << x" in C language please reply ASAP

Thanx


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

@Jithendra Kumar Yadav : why you are having cartoons?


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

^ who is this now?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^ask on IRC


----------



## hullap (Jun 25, 2008)

^all idle.
and why dont u come there?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2008)

^^^ jit a.k.a T y.a.k.a T159


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @Jithendra Kumar Yadav : why you are having cartoons?


now you are stalking on me 
btw thats half right  where did you dig it up ?
wonder when will people spell my name correctlly


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 27, 2008)

^^Even Mine too


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 28, 2008)

My New Arch Box . 

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8009/myarchboxoc6.th.png


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2008)

T159 said:


> now you are stalking on me
> btw thats half right  where did you dig it up ?
> wonder when will people spell my name correctlly


Poor fellow, half the people get his name wrong even though it's the part of his username, they call him parka


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 1, 2008)

My Arch is up too 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/18985_snwql/arch.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 1, 2008)

^^XFCE ? Btw is that default Wp or you have created it  ? Man now I am really jealous


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 1, 2008)

lol... it is called fluxbox


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 1, 2008)

> My Arch is up too



YAY.


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

The flavour of the season:

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/8703/kdemodye0.th.png

My Arch desktop with the beautiful and tiny KDEmod installed. Its freaking fast, boots to kdm in about 16-18 seconds. Also I was able to get the best font rendering out of all linux distros I have tried till date. Superb


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 2, 2008)

> My Arch desktop with the beautiful and tiny KDEmod installed. Its freaking fast, boots to kdm in about 16-18 seconds. Also I was able to get the best font rendering out of all linux distros I have tried till date. Superb



Very neat indeed  . Did you use the Arch Wiki for fonts? Also how is KDEmod on your computer .


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

Why does KDE looks fugly ?

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-4-1.jpg


----------



## Pat (Jul 2, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Very neat indeed  . Did you use the Arch Wiki for fonts? Also how is KDEmod on your computer .



Yes I used the information on wiki for modifying font settings for lcd dislpays.

I have been a long time GNOME user, just trying out KDE for a change and so far I am pleased (moreso because of kdemod). I opted for the minimal KDEmod install (which just installs kdebase, some libraries and very few basic apps like konqueror) This thing is super fast. Probably the most responsive system I have installed till date.

Firefox 3 loads in about 6 seconds for the first time and less than 2 seconds from second time onwards. I am loving it. Next step is to install my webcam (somehow my microphone doesnt work in skype, so need to sort that out as well)


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-awe-1.jpg

anime flood again


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 2, 2008)

My Desktop

Clean:
*img112.imageshack.us/img112/751/screenshotdx1.th.png

Dirty 1:  
*img394.imageshack.us/img394/9944/screenshot2ns2.th.png

Dirty2:
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/7747/screenshot4is7.th.png

Cube:
*img509.imageshack.us/img509/9576/screenshot3dd5.th.png

Resources: Mac4Lin v1.0 Beta2
Apps: Terminal, Rhythmbox, Screenlets, Thunderbird 2, Firefox 3.0


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 3, 2008)

Dusht aadmi aur kitna wait karvayega 
BTW that Thunderbird and f/f thingy looks kool


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^ Got lotsa bugs man.. only the "front" screen looks good  Thoda aur wait kar.. trying to get rid of those bugs currently... baad mein product ko acchi tarah "polish" karke dunga


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2008)

Ani that now playing applet is awesome  it seems I have to switch back to Gnome again


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

nice to see that many are trying kdemod  it really rocks!archlinux with kdemod is worth the deal


----------



## Pat (Jul 3, 2008)

^^Welcome back praka


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

My Arch Desktop for today . I installed the additional Arch Linux wallpapers from AUR. 

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/848/desktopmt2.th.png​
PS: Hello Prakash .


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

Arch enemy
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/archclean1-1.jpg

PS: Hello stalker !


----------



## Pat (Jul 3, 2008)

^^ Do you actually use all these themes or just for the sake of screenies ? Coz honestly I find them eeeks


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^which themes ??
These are like paperwork, as light as it can get.

I dony like glossy space occupying ones.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

praka123 said:


> nice to see that many are trying kdemod  it really rocks!archlinux with kdemod is worth the deal


what exactly is kdemod ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 3, 2008)

> Arch enemy


Nice another person on Arch .



> what exactly is kdemod ?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=875457


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> what exactly is kdemod ?



Just another KDE modified to work faster and better only for ARCH . The Screenshot/Eye candy can be done in KDE also .. earlier I used to though Eye Candy + KDE = KDE MOD : but after I used KDE for  a long time I came to know the difference


----------



## praka123 (Jul 3, 2008)

kdemod =kde modular.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

I hope this is good enough to compete with KDEmod 

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/1817/cooldeskhg1.th.png

This is called GXKDL, Gautham's eXtreme K Desktop Look


----------



## Faun (Jul 3, 2008)

^^this is pure metaaaaal creation


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 3, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^this is pure metaaaaal creation


how is it ?
I liked it for the dragon with the yin yang symbol in it along with the word LINUX written in japanese in the righthand bottom corner.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

^^haven't you heard J Metal 
*www.last.fm/tag/j-metal


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^haven't you heard J Metal
> *www.last.fm/tag/j-metal


You mean Marty Friedman ?


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 4, 2008)

Mandriva 2008. desktop.
*img57.imageshack.us/img57/7823/snapshot2rg5.th.png


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2008)

Arch Enemy now endowed with the beauty of EOS 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/eosdesky-1.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

My desktop:

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1931/screenshot13md4.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

nice!  _Dhaane malpuna thooko_


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 7, 2008)

here goes my Ubuntu Heron Hardy.......

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/5526/screenshotna0.th.png


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> nice!  _Dhaane malpuna thooko_


Err.. Sorry.. Didn't understand!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 7, 2008)

^it was tulu


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

^^^ hehe.. you are south lingo king!!! Know sooo many languages! I can't understand Tulu  Mebbe Nucleus will understand...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My desktop:
> 
> *img301.imageshack.us/img301/1931/screenshot13md4.th.png


WOW!
_Mast Maal!_lol
what Thunderbird theme it is?
and The transperancy in Dock looks superb

Your mac4lin would give a complex to Apple OS X 


Great Job Man, Please tell us ETA for Release


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

I guess I am the only guy here who needs to make his distro look good without Compiz Fusion, Desklets and Dock.

Next Distro: Either Gentoo(Xfce) or Arch(KDEmod)


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^I too don't use docks, fusion and desklets/screenlets


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

then I guess you are my primary competition


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^I don't compete, it breaks good relationship

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/youdiddesktop-1.jpg


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ Are you a 8 year old girl ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^are u pedo ?
I have had my share of competition and seen some bad things happenin therein.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

^^ I said your desktop looks childish 

even I am not at all intrested in competition.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

^^k..lolz

don't let the child die in your heart 
I saw this little little girl in my neighborhood, she was mesmerizing cherubic angel


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 7, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> My desktop:
> 
> *img301.imageshack.us/img301/1931/screenshot13md4.th.png



mind sharing panel background?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> WOW!
> _Mast Maal!_lol
> what Thunderbird theme it is?
> and The transperancy in Dock looks superb
> ...


Mac4Lin Thunderbird; a fork of Leopard Mail for TB. Just not finding enuf time to clean out all the bugs  Wanna release it this month no matter what!



abhinandh said:


> mind sharing panel background?



The panel background is from Mac4Lin v0.3.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got Arch up and running
Xfce4:
*img357.imageshack.us/img357/9623/archje3.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 7, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19205_spmgq/Aero%20Switcher.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 7, 2008)

ChaiTan3 said:


> Finally got Arch up and running
> Xfce4:
> *img357.imageshack.us/img357/9623/archje3.th.png


sexy **** dude !

I wanted exactly that. a nice simple elegent black xfce with system details on wallpaper for arch.

what did you do ? tell me please.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Jul 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> sexy **** dude !
> 
> I wanted exactly that. a nice simple elegent black xfce with system details on wallpaper for arch.
> 
> what did you do ? tell me please.



Thanks. Arch simply rocks, its logo is pretty cool 

Got the wallpaper from here 

The gtk theme is DarkerIce


----------



## vijubizz (Jul 8, 2008)

Check my OPENSUSE 11.0  with KDE 4 Desktop


*img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=myopensuse110uy0.jpg


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

My Desktop now  . it took a while to get mpd configured right but with help from QwertyM, Abhinand and Ray  and #ArchLinux and their forums ...... Yeah you get the point .  I was able to finally get it to work . 

*img212.imageshack.us/img212/4592/desktopjulyup4.th.png​


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 9, 2008)

Guys Take a look at this...my Desktop just way too cool...took some time to get here 
*i34.tinypic.com/ynzb8.png


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ The widgets look out of place IMO. Also why would you want a XP-type start menu button with Vista-like menu ?


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hmm just Kinda trying different Things ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 9, 2008)

^^^ Core of Linux + XP Start Button + Vista Start Menu + OSX Trash.. talk about Unity in Diversity!


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

^^Lol! Good one! And cheers to you krishnavamshi


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahaha nice one krishnavamshi


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

wow thats an awssome one krishnavamshi


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

@FilledVoid
nice setup 

@krishna
why the screenie is micro ? post the actual one !


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 9, 2008)

*bay01.imagebay.com/thumbs/42761/Screenshot.png

*bay01.imagebay.com/thumbs/42762/Screenshot-2.png

*bay01.imagebay.com/thumbs/42763/Screenshot-3.png

pls do comment as i rarely do this kind of stuff.


----------



## narangz (Jul 9, 2008)

@ani- man i was awestruck! what a *cool* desktop  

_Abhe yeh judai wale gaane kyo sunn rahe ho? _


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

tgpraveen said:


> pls do comment as i rarely do this kind of stuff.



Its nice but I recommend you to change the icon-set to match the dark theme


----------



## tgpraveen (Jul 9, 2008)

any suggestions?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ Thank you, Rajbir


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's mine: 
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/9759/screenshot1.png


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

^^i love molin rooche


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here Full Size screen shot as asked 



REMOVED
_*mod note: *NO, what he meant was, host the full size screenie on some site and give the thumbnail link here._ (delete this line after you do that)

Here is the full Screen View
*tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2r3gm6x&s=4
My Desktop
*i37.tinypic.com/2r3gm6x.jpg
Also Mod i am only able work with Quickreply if i try to reply normally it wouldnt let me do that...dont knw why? it says ur text is too small

_use thumbnails only please. This is your second time. - goobi_


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

It would be really great if you put a thumbnail in there instead of the direct link to the picture. Not everyone is blessed with a broadband connection. if you use imageshack.us it should give you the tags after you upload the picture. 

Nice Desktop .


----------



## krishnavamshi24 (Jul 11, 2008)

I knw its my second time but the problem i am not able to edit anything or only QUick Reply works for me dont knw why?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 12, 2008)

Heres a Thumbnail of* krishnavamshi24* Desktop . 

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/8324/2r3gm6xjpgcl6.th.png

I was bored and since you seem to have problems getting a thumbnail in I did it for you.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 12, 2008)

It's been a long home coming with hard disk troubles and all, but well worth it, I AM HOME 

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/9837/f9.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

^^is it seagate specific issue ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice one hitboxx. How big were the updates tog et it all stable and running?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 12, 2008)

Er, didn't actually keep track of the size  Just saw a bunch of them and went on updating including kernel and nvidia drivers.

Yes, the disk is stable and doing fine.

@T159, nah, is WD 320GB 16mb SATA2.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is my openSUSE11 + KDE 4.1 beta2 desktop

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9015/mydesktop1ny2.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

^^Which theme for Plasma ? How did you install that theme ?


----------



## mehulved (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's mine *img172.imageshack.us/img172/26/scrhy1.th.jpg
Just for people who're wondering what ratpoison looks like


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL Nice Desktop mehulved .


----------



## hullap (Jul 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Here's mine *img172.imageshack.us/img172/26/scrhy1.th.jpg
> Just for people who're wondering what ratpoison looks like



cool


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Here's mine *img172.imageshack.us/img172/26/scrhy1.th.jpg
> Just for people who're wondering what ratpoison looks like


HAHA, I can see the night sky, but where are the stars?  

Very cool!


----------



## mehulved (Jul 12, 2008)

That's elementary, run cmatrix in the terminal


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^Which theme for Plasma ? How did you install that theme ?


This is the *default* theme for KDE 4.1 

BTW for installing new themes "New Theme..." inside "Desktop Settings" works


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Here's mine *img172.imageshack.us/img172/26/scrhy1.th.jpg
> Just for people who're wondering what ratpoison looks like


u lack colors !


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> u lack colors !


He has two of them


----------



## mehulved (Jul 12, 2008)

Look closely, there's 3 of them.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

@ Yogesh ! You live in CHD ? Where ?


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Look closely, there's 3 of them.






Dark Star said:


> @ Yogesh ! You live in CHD ? Where ?


Sec 50; you too ???


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 12, 2008)

Sector 27


----------



## narangz (Jul 12, 2008)

[offtopic]
Oye Dark Star es thread vich aja:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=884802


[/offtopic]


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

yogeshm.007 said:


> He has two of them





mehulved said:


> Look closely, there's 3 of them.


thats not even honorable for 8 bit


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> thats not even honorable for 8 bit


but thats honorable for a terminal, which is the state his ratpoison currently is in. 
Most terminals sport only TWO colours.


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ u can color them more than 3
Courtesy: .bashrc editing only


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^ u can color them more than 3
> Courtesy: .bashrc editing only


I said by DEFAULT.
Even ratpoison terminal supports lots of colours. 
Mehul just wants to keep everything nice and simple.

I understand his feeling, since he is supposed to be running a 768MHz Celeron and a 128MB RAM or something like that. Obviously he wants maximum optimisation and extreme possible performance on his rig.

I am switching to Arch/KDEmod for the exact same reason.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I said by DEFAULT.
> Even ratpoison terminal supports lots of colours.
> Mehul just wants to keep everything nice and simple.
> 
> ...


Wtf? Do you even know the guy to talk like that? Do you ever stop trolling?

Just because someone likes something doesn't mean he likes it out of restrictions or force. FYI, he got a much stronger rig than you! Don't comment just for the heck of it! Use your brains 

Any for discussions, please start threads in the relevant sections!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Wtf? Do you even know the guy to talk like that? Do you ever stop trolling?
> 
> Just because someone likes something doesn't mean he likes it out of restrictions or force. FYI, he got a much stronger rig than you! Don't comment just for the heck of it! Use your brains
> 
> Any for discussions, please start threads in the relevant sections!


well, when me asked him in irc he said he has a worser rig than mine that runs faster than mine.
so i presumed it was the choohazeher that did this

since when is commenting just for the heck of it trolling ? 

*ontopic: is there any screenshot utility for commandline sessions ? *


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 13, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19416_trwid/Screenshot.png


ma new xfce install on arch 
isnt it cute?


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^nice artistic desktop


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19416_trwid/Screenshot.png
> 
> 
> ma new xfce install on arch
> isnt it cute?



Abe yeh kya hai Vats 



T159 said:


> ^^nice artistic desktop



Han tumne to aaj tak koe dhang ka desktop post nahin kiya to dusre bhi na kare


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 13, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19416_trwid/Screenshot.png
> 
> 
> ma new xfce install on arch
> isnt it cute?


looks er... "DIFFERENT".
I can't use anything else to describe it.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19416_trwid/Screenshot.png
> 
> 
> ma new xfce install on arch
> isnt it cute?


unconventional.... awesome is the word i'd use!!


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 14, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19416_trwid/Screenshot.png
> ma new xfce install on arch
> isnt it cute?


 

Wow!. Looks Amazing.

That Openbox or Xfwm?
And please disclose the theme details.


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 14, 2008)

thats xfce with emerald.
gtk+emerald theme - project blackwater
conky


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

More shots:

Clean:
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7229/screenshot1eh5.th.png

Dirty1: Nautilus + Pidgin-Adium
*img329.imageshack.us/img329/6606/screenshot2cw9.th.png

Dirty2: Terminal
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/2171/screenshot3ui8.th.png

Dirty 3: Rhythmbox + GEdit
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8284/screenshot4tv9.th.png

Dirty4: Terminal "Dream" Effect (CF)
*img185.imageshack.us/img185/2399/screenshot5rv8.th.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> More shots:
> 
> Clean:
> *img293.imageshack.us/img293/7229/screenshot1eh5.th.png
> ...


Thats it dude. The moment I get a HDD upgrade, I am going to start dual booting with Arch and Ubuntu, as is recommended for anyone trying a good linux combo. Ubuntu for Eye Candy and for my family, with easy to use gnome, and Arch with KDEmod for absolute power.

Are you using gDesklets or aDesklets ?


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> More shots:
> 
> Clean:
> *img293.imageshack.us/img293/7229/screenshot1eh5.th.png
> ...



i like it...sweet!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

^^nice one

Becky becky 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/katebeckydesk-1.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2008)

Not much into customization these days  But still here's my slow poke OS 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/19493_ibznn/Screenshot.png


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Dude why and when did you move to Fedora ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 16, 2008)

Just for testing  Also F9 is really bloated . whether its Gnome or KDE>.


----------



## hullap (Jul 16, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Also F9 is really bloated .



it is not
i use fluxbox nowadays,
and while installing i removed the unnecessary softys


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thats it dude. The moment I get a HDD upgrade, I am going to start dual booting with Arch and Ubuntu, as is recommended for anyone trying a good linux combo. Ubuntu for Eye Candy and for my family, with easy to use gnome, and Arch with KDEmod for absolute power.
> 
> Are you using gDesklets or aDesklets ?


You don't need to move to Ubuntu. Get these stuff on Arch.. nothing better than hafing great eye candy + great speed.. Arch rocks 

I use Ubuntu coz I need it for my work.

And btw, thats Screenlets.



abhinandh said:


> i like it...sweet!!





T159 said:


> ^^nice one



/me takes a bow


----------



## Pat (Jul 16, 2008)

I was,admittedly, not doing anything constructive and was also getting bored. So I thought I would take a closer look at infra's screenies. These are some of the interesting things that I noticed:

1. The guy wants to pursue higher studies and is looking at the various candidate  universities. NCSU (North Carolina State University?) is one of them.

2. He prolly has an iso or images/resources from gOS which supposedly has a lot of OS X-like features like stacks etc.

3. He is still using a floppy drive ??? Really ??

4. He has Crossover Office installed on Ubuntu. Couldnt make out which version though  This means he is possibly using MS Office on Ubuntu.

5. He has a 17 GB Media partition out of which 7 GB is music. So he is probably having a 10 GB movie collection 

6. Using SMP kernel ??

Btw infra dude, I am not stalking you  Was genuinely getting bored here! Lol!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^ haha... that was humorous 

_PS: Many of the points are wrong_


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> You don't need to move to Ubuntu. Get these stuff on Arch.. nothing better than hafing great eye candy + great speed.. Arch rocks
> 
> I use Ubuntu coz I need it for my work.


Nah.. I doubt my parents can adjust to Arch. Text configuring indeed... That would mean I get phone calls and shoutings wherever I am.

Why do you need Ubuntu for _work_ ?


Pat said:


> I was,admittedly, not doing anything constructive and was also getting bored. So I thought I would take a closer look at infra's screenies. These are some of the interesting things that I noticed:
> 
> 1. The guy wants to pursue higher studies and is looking at the various candidate  universities. NCSU (North Carolina State University?) is one of them.
> 
> ...


MR. Sherlock, you forgot some thing important that makes something terribly wrong.

1. He _already_ chose his university
2. He is the _mac4lin _developer


infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ haha... that was humorous
> 
> _PS: Many of the points are wrong_


pwned


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Good Morning, found a nice wallpaper at interfacelift.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/19494_hb7kt/ok.jpg    *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/19495_vjfiy/ok2.jpg


----------



## Pat (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nah.. I doubt my parents can adjust to Arch. Text configuring indeed... That would mean I get phone calls and shoutings wherever I am.
> 
> Why do you need Ubuntu for _work_ ?



Dude once you configure arch, it is as easy or as difficult as Ubuntu. I dont get the point.



> MR. Sherlock, you forgot some thing important that makes something terribly wrong.
> 
> 1. He _already_ chose his university
> 2. He is the _mac4lin _developer



1. Dint know that
2. So what ?


----------



## Faun (Jul 17, 2008)

^^Metaaaaaal is making a puny install a lachrymose tale

dunno which configuration hes talking about, seem like boy doesn't want to venture in

l337 
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/2008-07-17-130515_1280x1024_scro-1.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 17, 2008)

^^^ +1.

@MHG
Just one time config. You'll never wanna come back to Ubuntu again


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

@T159: looks like a mission control centre(controlled by some kids - reason the wallpaper  )


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @T159: looks like a mission control centre(controlled by some kids - reason the wallpaper  )


  Welcome Back Sico


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

^ thank you seiko


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 17, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ +1.
> 
> @MHG
> Just one time config. You'll never wanna come back to Ubuntu again


I need a system managable by my tech ignorant parents without hastles. 

Ubuntu is the perfect canditate for that. Infact, I might need to leave ubuntu alone on my desktop, perhaps along with windows XP, and take away arch in a laptop once I start my technical education.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ thank you seiko



Kamine Tameez se baat karo


----------



## praka123 (Jul 17, 2008)

@metalhead: use parsix then. it is a lil better than ubuntu ,IMO .


----------



## Pat (Jul 17, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I need a system managable by my tech ignorant parents without hastles.
> 
> Ubuntu is the perfect canditate for that. Infact, I might need to leave ubuntu alone on my desktop, perhaps along with windows XP, and take away arch in a laptop once I start my technical education.



I know we are not supposed to discussing things in this thread.However, I am really curious to know what is the difference between Ubuntu and a fully configured Arch with GNOME for your "tech ignorant" parents ?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 17, 2008)

> I know we are not supposed to discussing things in this thread.However, I am really curious to know what is the difference between Ubuntu and a fully configured Arch with GNOME for your "tech ignorant" parents ?


Noticeable differences? The menus are mixed up . Other than that I barely see anything different than that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 18, 2008)

Pat said:


> I know we are not supposed to discussing things in this thread.However, I am really curious to know what is the difference between Ubuntu and a fully configured Arch with GNOME for your "tech ignorant" parents ?


lets see... installing software. getting help. learning from screenshots.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jul 18, 2008)

_Mod note: @MetalheadGautham, I think you should really ask questions in the Arch or Ubuntu thread._


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @T159: looks like a mission control centre(controlled by some kids - reason the wallpaper  )


yeah cowsays "let me give you one little warning"


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 20, 2008)

My recently installed Zenwalk desky, haven't configured it much. 

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/1540/screenshot1ro8.th.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

ZOMG Infinite on Zenwalk!!!!!!!RUN! 

Me likes your desktop though .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 20, 2008)

Gnome-look is down..  it is showing error whenever I tried to d/l icns and gtk theme


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

The site seems to be working for me.


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 20, 2008)

Getting this error Internal Error. Exception id:1209806165 while downloading files.. The number get changed every time 

Can you please d/l these *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Refit+2+-+White+Version?content=85054 | *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Metal+Theme?content=85185 |  *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ColorBit?content=79006  |  

and upload it in Mediafire.com


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 20, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Getting this error Internal Error. Exception id:1209806165 while downloading files.. The number get changed every time
> 
> Can you please d/l these *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Refit+2+-+White+Version?content=85054 | *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Metal+Theme?content=85185 |  *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ColorBit?content=79006  |
> 
> and upload it in Mediafire.com


site opens fine but download links are not working.
i get the same error


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 20, 2008)

OxygenRefit2-white-version.tar.bz2 (37.69 MB)
The Rest
The icon set was already on media fire.


----------



## d1g1t (Jul 20, 2008)

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/303/jul20gz4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3051/deskjul17ml8dc4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3263/cube17wc6zs3.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/8219/cylinder17ku1nu1.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/1790/globe17kr4kh9.th.jpg


----------



## Garbage (Jul 20, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *img172.imageshack.us/img172/303/jul20gz4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3051/deskjul17ml8dc4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3263/cube17wc6zs3.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/8219/cylinder17ku1nu1.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/1790/globe17kr4kh9.th.jpg


very cool...


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

d1g1t said:


> *img172.imageshack.us/img172/303/jul20gz4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3051/deskjul17ml8dc4.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/3263/cube17wc6zs3.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/8219/cylinder17ku1nu1.th.jpg*img385.imageshack.us/img385/1790/globe17kr4kh9.th.jpg


wtf that belly is irritating 

nice effects though


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 21, 2008)

Me likes d1g1ts desktop . Please link wallpaper and themes also .


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally pimped my desktop a bit 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/19658_osnxv/Screenshot.jpeg

Any idea how to install gstreamer plugins for mov and other in F9 ? Cause I can't see ugly bad in Add/remove and the guide Praka posted..


----------



## mehulved (Jul 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> wtf that belly is irritating


He's imitating his belly on the desktop.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Finally pimped my desktop a bit
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/19658_osnxv/Screenshot.jpeg
> 
> Any idea how to install gstreamer plugins for mov and other in F9 ? Cause I can't see ugly bad in Add/remove and the guide Praka posted..


Smplayer(Mplayer) + w32codecs  can  virtually play all files.
I have tried playing *.MOV on Smplayer. it plays it easily


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2008)

@d1g1t

Greeeat desktop!


----------



## d1g1t (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks 

so...
Wallpapers be:
*thewallpaperhunter.com/nature/landscape/wallpapers/kuri-85.php
 *www.ewallpapers.eu/Nature/Landscape/Wonderland.html

GTK Theme be:
*gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=54166 (Best black theme I know)

Transparent menus using Ubuntu Tweak

Icons:
on the right: *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnomePayne+GnomeX?content=79939
on the left: *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Refit+2+-+White+Version?content=8505

Belly: Eat a lot of oily food


----------



## harshitjain (Jul 23, 2008)

here´s my fedora 9 gnome desky, just plain simple


----------



## mehulved (Jul 23, 2008)

harshitjain said:


> here´s my fedora 9 gnome desky, just plain simple


Don't attach it to the post. Upload it on some image hosting site then copy the given code here.


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 23, 2008)

harshitjain said:


> here´s my fedora 9 gnome desky, just plain simple


You can use imgx.org


----------



## harshitjain (Jul 23, 2008)

OK i´m back with my new desktop, check this out.....
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/8403/fedora9so8.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 23, 2008)

The above link points to imageshack and not the actual picture  .


----------



## harshitjain (Jul 23, 2008)

oh no, now what did i do wrongly, somebody pis tell me step by step way to showing image in the post !!!!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

lol...dude after upload it gives you the thumbnail codes to post in FORUM


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 23, 2008)

*How to post a Thumbnail linking to the original Picture:*

1. First take a screenshot of Whatever you would like to post on the forum. 

2. Open your browser and go to Imageshack.us 

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/6025/ss1kh6.th.png​
Click on the browse button and then browse to the image file. Then click Host it.

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/2695/ss4qt6.th.png​
3. Copy the Line which has the Codes for "Thumbnail for forums (1)" and put it in your Post. 

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/483/ss3yq1.th.png​
4. Click on Submit Reply. 

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/9300/desktopjulylf5.th.png​


----------



## harshitjain (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, you see i joined this forum long ago but it´s just now that i have become a bit active.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 26, 2008)

* Here is my Zenwalk.... *

*img518.imageshack.us/img518/5198/screenshotqk9.th.png


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 26, 2008)

My openSUSE 11 running KDE 4
*img73.imageshack.us/img73/6028/2702928579483997da43olj2.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Jul 26, 2008)

^ thumbnails please


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 27, 2008)

My Slackware 12.1 Desktop
*img511.imageshack.us/img511/8546/270743669822fbe3a18dbtt3.th.jpg


----------



## shady_inc (Jul 28, 2008)

Mandriva 2008.1 + KDE 3 + Crystal window borders + nuoveXT2 icon set + A random wallpaper from here 
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10291/snapshot1.png


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

Something not so scary, for this time.

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/1134/deskynl5.th.jpg


KDEmod 4.1 on arch with Notes plasmoid and twitter and comics widgets in the background and Konsole in the foreground running irssi within screen.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

nice.. btw.. can you tell me how long did it take to upgrade to KDE 4.1.. and please state you connection too


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know the exact time, I chroot'ed from sabayon to arch and followed the steps to install KDEmod. It was some 440MB in size. To hazard a guess, it took me like 12-13 hours to downgrade to KDE.


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

440 MB.. 4-5 hrs in UL 750.. lets try it


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 30, 2008)

My Desktop for the month . 

*img93.imageshack.us/img93/5075/desktopauguster5.th.png​


----------



## mehulved (Jul 30, 2008)

Played around a bit with my desktop

*img167.imageshack.us/img167/6553/deskycusthi5.th.jpg


Enabled Desktop Effects in KWin
Wallpaper - skyline.png can't find the file now
conkyrc - *ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1686103&postcount=16
Widgets - Plasma Notes, comic strips running garfeild and xkcd and KDEtwitter.
changed desktop theme from Oxygen to Aya
Using opera-qt4


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is my current desktop based on The Dark Knight, which is just too awesome unlike my desktop.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
Hell!Where do you get that stuff from?


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 30, 2008)

My Slackbox 
*img186.imageshack.us/img186/8153/snapshot2ze3.th.jpg


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 31, 2008)

jus thought of sharing this wally wid u.....

    *img165.imageshack.us/img165/4043/givememorebyseqizzem7.th.png


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

^^change it moar


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> Hell!Where do you get that stuff from?



Wallpaper - The Dark Knight (Found whilst googling)
GTK-Theme - Aurora Midnight (Comes with gtk-engines-aurora)
Window-Borders - Blue Joy (Metacity)
Icons - MacUltimate-Leopard (A variant of Mac4Lin's Pack)
Media-Player - Well, its just plain ncmpc 



abhinandh said:


> jus thought of sharing this wally wid u.....
> 
> *img165.imageshack.us/img165/4043/givememorebyseqizzem7.th.png


Nice work, but what does that symbol mean or stands for, I'd like to know.


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 31, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Nice work, but what does that symbol mean or stands for, I'd like to know.



well....obviously the market share 

btw....was testing an image upload script ray|raven and me made


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha great 

Is it a GUI script linked to a file-manager or a standalone/cli one?


----------



## abhinandh (Jul 31, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Haha great
> 
> Is it a GUI script linked to a file-manager or a standalone/cli one?



standalone gui with zenity which gives user option of choosing the link he wants i.e thumbnail/full image/forum code.

jus made a nautilus script with it btw.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are some KDE 4.1 screenshots from OpenSuSE live cd.

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/1886/desktop1eg7.th.jpg *img243.imageshack.us/img243/96/desktop2mj1.th.jpg *img360.imageshack.us/img360/5623/dolphinht7.th.jpg

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/9519/gwenviewdn2.th.jpg *img243.imageshack.us/img243/9106/koffice2pv0.th.jpg *img388.imageshack.us/img388/1038/kontactbx3.th.jpg

*img388.imageshack.us/img388/4817/krunnerrb9.th.jpg *img156.imageshack.us/img156/9506/okulardo0.th.jpg *img156.imageshack.us/img156/1436/sysmongi7.th.jpg


----------



## vijubizz (Aug 4, 2008)

See My Opensuse 11.1..Kde 4 Desktop...

*img503.imageshack.us/img503/6572/myopensuse111nh0.th.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 4, 2008)

EOS
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/3962/kde4ua1.jpg[​


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 10, 2008)

The Usual! I ain't changing a thing except for the odd wallpaper.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/20578_dbzbk/nice.png


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my simplistic Arch Linux Desktop running nothing but a standard minimal install of Xfce4.4

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/1453/archxfce4qy6.th.png

Its not too clear in the thumb, so click it to get the full picture


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 15, 2008)

well here's mine 
*img355.imageshack.us/img355/998/screenshotyv7.th.png


----------



## nach (Aug 16, 2008)

hey i am not able to take screenshot in XFCE 4 in My Fedora 9 where as I can take it in Gnome.(Print Screen key)

I took this through GIMP in Xfce
*img216.imageshack.us/img216/3690/screeniuc5.th.jpg


----------



## hullap (Aug 16, 2008)

which prog takes the screenshot in gnome?
maybe u can use that


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2008)

use scrot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^err that reminds me of some biology term...lolz


----------



## nach (Aug 16, 2008)

hullap said:


> which prog takes the screenshot in gnome?
> maybe u can use that


Just printscreen key in gnome works
but in Xfce pressing printscreen key  neither prompts to save nor ctrl+v in gimp works



MetalheadGautham said:


> use scrot.


err whats tht


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

scrot is command line screenshot tool

just install it and man scrot to know more


----------



## mehulved (Aug 16, 2008)

*bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=47150


----------



## nach (Aug 17, 2008)

Ohhhk thnx got it


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Finally after all the cussing and fussing, Arch is up and running.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21515_ymiun/Screenshot.png


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Finally after all the cussing and fussing, Arch is up and running.
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21515_ymiun/Screenshot.png



u got it running afterall.....btw nice conky but why is it in some other language?


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice... here is my Arch for this month....

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10716/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Aug 18, 2008)

abhinandh said:


> u got it running afterall.....btw nice conky but why is it in some other language?


It maybe in Russian, since he's a russian


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

^^not Russian, I played STALKER.
Probably  Polish or  German (doubt it could be German)

Here is Russian
*хорошей охоты сталкер* *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70.png



aditya.shevade said:


> Nice... here is my Arch for this month....
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10716/Screenshot.jpg


so you watching a lot art pics now *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/76.png


----------



## hullap (Aug 18, 2008)

heres my arch for the month
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21561_hsrmw/2008-08-18-162234_1280x1024_scrot.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/21562_9asue/2008-08-18-162240_1280x1024_scrot.png

ratpoison


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2008)

You use SLIM? lol unconfigurable POS to me


----------



## mehulved (Aug 19, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You use SLIM? lol unconfigurable POS to me


Try qingy.


----------



## hullap (Aug 19, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You use SLIM? lol unconfigurable POS to me


its very light and minamalistic,
i like it


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 20, 2008)

Just created a theme based on the new Motorola Zine ZN5 phone.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10765/zine.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10764/Screenshot.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ The Theme looks Cool..Nice Work


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 29, 2008)

Here's my arch for this week...

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10899/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Just created a theme based on the new Motorola Zine ZN5 phone.
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10765/zine.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10764/Screenshot.png


Hey hey! Nice theme! Great job!  I particularly like the gloss on the first item in the menu gfx. Very thotfully put


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 29, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Just created a theme based on the new Motorola Zine ZN5 phone.
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10765/zine.jpg *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/10764/Screenshot.png



Nice one hitty.One of the few good dark themes i have seen recently.

PS: next time gimme your conky script.I'll edit it for u.


----------



## bharat_r (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is mine:

*img246.imageshack.us/img246/7515/dondesktopms1.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

My pretty anime gal...lolz
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/screenshots/mesolikesanime-1.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Sep 9, 2008)

Abe anime ki duniya se bahar nikal  Chirkut


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

^^koi aisi mile toh na ! 

Cudd teri setting nahi huyi kya ab tak, ladki dekh li hai ya gharwale dekhenge ?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 11, 2008)

Just installed Arch 64bit with KDEmod 4.1

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/11102/2008-09-11-140736_1024x768_scrot.png

lol, this sounds stupid, but i can't even change default wallie.
when i click on new wallpaper it takes me to kde-look


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^lool

Me, my icons, my box and my dropbox ;p
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-7-1.jpg


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^lool
> 
> Me, my icons, my box and my dropbox ;p
> *i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Screenshot-7-1.jpg


Interesting Icon set


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Just installed Arch 64bit with KDEmod 4.1
> 
> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/11102/2008-09-11-140736_1024x768_scrot.png
> 
> ...


Don't click on New Wallpaper, click instead on the listbox near it and choose Image and then browse and select a file. New Wallpaper is to be used to download images from KDE-Look (Thats why its "new")


----------



## ray|raven (Sep 15, 2008)

^Zomg , please tell me KDE didnt hire dev's from Stardock or smthing.
KDE is becoming too windowish each release , they'll probably validate you're version before you download wallpapers from the next release onwards


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 15, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> ^Zomg , please tell me KDE didnt hire dev's from Stardock or smthing.
> KDE is becoming too windowish each release , they'll probably validate you're version before you download wallpapers from the next release onwards


Hey, KDE is still much better than Gnome crap.

And its hardly comparable to windows. Its miles ahead of windows, and is one of the most beautiful software package ever made.

But the end of the day, 3 year old computers like mine still need to use Xfce


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

Haha no, its that "Hot new stuff" thing. They want to centralize all extendibles into one online site, even for gaming (Like that XBox gamerzone or so), plasma widgets, etc


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hey, KDE is still much better than Gnome crap.
> 
> And its hardly comparable to windows. Its miles ahead of windows, and is one of the most beautiful software package ever made.
> 
> But the end of the day, 3 year old computers like mine still need to use Xfce



lol...kDE is the nearest window experience one can ger.

I'm not using it for the simplicity offered in Gnome and no frail looks.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 15, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Haha no, its that "Hot new stuff" thing. They want to centralize all extendibles into one online site, even for gaming (Like that XBox gamerzone or so), plasma widgets, etc


whats wrong with a centralised location for extentions ?


T159 said:


> lol...kDE is the nearest window experience one can ger.
> 
> I'm not using it for the simplicity offered in Gnome and no frail looks.


I used windows, and its nowhere close to ANY linux DE. I mean it.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 15, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Don't click on New Wallpaper, click instead on the listbox near it and choose Image and then browse and select a file. New Wallpaper is to be used to download images from KDE-Look (Thats why its "new")


I figured it on my own just after posting this, sorry didn't post here.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2008)

@MetalHeadGautham - I don't see the word _wrong_ in my post. Nor do I see it being _implied_.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 15, 2008)

A real photo of some old cabin in the woods taken by some photographer and then enhanced using HDR. The image itself is 3mb.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/22822_6ijkx/oldcab.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^colorful


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 16, 2008)

WTF hitty... how do you even work on that ****?


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 20, 2008)

My current Desktop
*Clean*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/11287/2008-09-18-004411_1024x768_scrot.png
*Dirty*
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/11288/2008-09-18-005541_1024x768_scrot.png

Arch linux 64bit
Kdemod 4.1


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2008)

^^kdeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 20, 2008)

Using Compiz-Fusion after a long time, some things have really improved and a lot clean.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/23045_n5cdu/11.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/23046_qadmz/12.jpg


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

^^so compiz is still up ;p
Guess am better without it, though wouldn't hurt goin crazy sometime and start those fire effects


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 21, 2008)

Which Music Player is that /? Rythmbox ?


----------



## hullap (Sep 21, 2008)

^ quodlibet


----------



## hullap (Sep 30, 2008)

Ratpoison 
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23306_zj6da/2008-09-28-131917_1280x1024_scrot.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23307_r0wfx/2008-09-28-133434_1280x1024_scrot.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23308_tzmwk/2008-09-28-133520_1280x1024_scrot.png
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23309_vvgkk/2008-09-28-133724_1280x1024_scrot.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23310_cibie/2008-09-28-134311_1280x1024_scrot.png*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23311_p52gw/2008-09-28-134524_1280x1024_scrot.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 3, 2008)

An amazing theme based on deviantart site, got it off gnome-look and custom modified it to suit my needs. This is the best ever, period.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23476_whpwj/88.png *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/23477_eiog5/99.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/2008-10-01-075655_1280x960_scrot-1.jpg


----------



## Garbage (Oct 4, 2008)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/5856/screenshotnz3.th.png*img232.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

Ubuntu Studio Theme


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

My Ubuntu 8.04 desktop........beats all ur desktops to oblivion .

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8282/screenshotnl4.png


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2008)

^^wtf ? kids using then bashing linux. Get away before you create a thread full of noob problems

Oh, btw this desktop is kleen


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> My Ubuntu 8.04 desktop........beats all ur desktops to oblivion .
> 
> *img225.imageshack.us/img225/8282/screenshotnl4.png


Awesome! owns everything else!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^wtf ? kids using then bashing linux. Get away before you create a thread full of noob problems
> 
> Oh, btw this desktop is kleen



Where and when did I bash Linux ? I support it. I dont bash it. And about noob problems thread, well I am new to it so I need to learn somethings .



infra_red_dude said:


> Awesome! owns everything else!



ya, thanks .

Sorry for posting so much but here is an updated one -->

*img126.imageshack.us/img126/1848/screenshotsn1.png

Guess I am pretty bad at art .


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 8, 2008)

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3623/screenshot7tdq7.jpg


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 9, 2008)

aahh...


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 11, 2008)

The phenomenon that was and still is Freddie.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/24086_65gvs/fm.jpg


----------



## 4T7 (Oct 11, 2008)

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/7286/screenshotwz1.th.png*img80.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

My Arch desktop running gnome


----------



## hullap (Oct 11, 2008)

SliTaz
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/22922_o4ga7/2008-09-18-150942_1280x1024_scrot.png


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 12, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *img101.imageshack.us/img101/3623/screenshot7tdq7.jpg


Pass on the wallie please


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 12, 2008)

here: *img383.imageshack.us/img383/5193/beautifulvectorwoman160xb7.jpg


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

customised xfce for family
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/1770/screenshot3eu1.th.png

Dirty
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/8072/200810121934571280x1024fr8.th.png


----------



## vijubizz (Oct 17, 2008)

See My Latest Ubuntu Ultimate 1.9 Desktop*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=%22http://imageshack.us%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/9835/ubuntuultimateedition19xl3.jpg%22%20border=%220%22%20alt=%22Image%20Hosted%20by%20ImageShack.us%22/%3E%3C/a%3E%3Cbr/%3EBy%20%3Ca%20href=%22http://profile.imageshack.us/user/Rajesh_Kalapura%22%3ERajesh_Kalapura%3C/a%3E 

             *img50.imageshack.us/img50/9835/ubuntuultimateedition19xl3.th.jpg


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5BURL=*imageshack.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img50.imageshack.us/img50/9835/ubuntuultimateedition19xl3.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D%20By%20%5BURL=*profile.imageshack.us/user/Rajesh_Kalapura%5DRajesh_Kalapura%5B/URL%5D


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^
Looks similar to a windows desktop


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 17, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/24540_odrvg/Snap.png
Finally made the transition


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 17, 2008)

My freshly updated arch.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/24541_yn2fb/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## trublu (Oct 17, 2008)

^wally link plz...


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/screenoct1708-1.jpg

Back to Ubuntu


----------



## FilledVoid (Nov 4, 2008)

My new reinstall of Arch which i finally managed to get to dual boot correctly with Windows XP.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/12243/yay.jpg​


----------



## Nuxer (Nov 5, 2008)

My Linux Mint 5 Desktop 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*img...80.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif[/IMG][/URL]*img380.imageshack.us/img380/5524/screenshotpq4.th.png*img380.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Nice one !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2008)

High Contrast
*img238.imageshack.us/img238/9150/abcog3.png​


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 15, 2008)

Tried to kill/crash my Fedora but couldn't, it just became too slow. 1.8GB RAM was consumed outta 2GB. One proccy was doing some 71%, the other was at 98% on my C2d.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/26214_hjyu7/haha.jpg


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2008)

And you say it is light? LOL


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 16, 2008)

^^Can't you see he is running plethora of stuff out there  VirtualBox and other memory hogging stuff


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> High Contrast
> *img238.imageshack.us/img238/9150/abcog3.png​


Awesome dude. really simplistic. 
Is it a theme or your mods?
Either way, I want details to use this on my Ubuntu


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 16, 2008)

I just changed the configurable theme colors to black and white (Aurora). Then applied the HighContrast-SVG icons which are available by default.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 16, 2008)

^^
Thanks Man 
Will try it out....


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 17, 2008)

OMG QwertyM. You have reached new heights of stupidity. We will have an award ceremony. Kalpik will present you with the award.

@Dark Star, I can see what he is running. My statement is a classic example of poking a sleeping dragon (though he is not a dragon from any angle).


----------



## vijubizz (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello All ,See my Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 Linux Desktop 


*img381.imageshack.us/img381/415/ubuntumr0.th.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

^^is it you in th wallpaper


----------



## vijubizz (Nov 24, 2008)

Yaa,It's me in this picture...How is it ???


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^Lol nice.


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 24, 2008)

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/8964/screenshotap8.th.jpg

My latest arch desky.


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 29, 2008)

New F10.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27029_tvm8n/f10.jpg


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 30, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> OMG QwertyM. You have reached new heights of stupidity. We will have an award ceremony. Kalpik will present you with the award.


Sure, "The Aditya Great Stupid Desktop Award" presented to QwertyManiac by Kalpik! One big happy family!


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2008)

^^it's illegal


----------



## abhinandh (Nov 30, 2008)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/4537/sreenykl9.th.png

new KDEmod 4.1 desky


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 30, 2008)

^^WHats that my playing plasmoid ? got from kde-look ?


----------



## abhinandh (Dec 1, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^WHats that my playing plasmoid ? got from kde-look ?



Well, thats one of my unreleased works  Still have some more work so will release it soon.

BTW thats a karamba theme running on plasma.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 4, 2008)

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/1772/screenshotuq7.th.png

My comeback!


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 12, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3185/3097492278_6cbc2ce2b7_m.jpg


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

^^^ Nice.. nice desk and an awesome neon icon theme


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ thanks!


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 12, 2008)

It would be nice if you guys post how do do it. It will be of great help for people like myself. I'm not very good at this decorative stuff, especially the mix n match


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 18, 2008)

@NuclearKore Mine's just the basic KDE4.1.3 + cairo dock + these 2 plasmoids:
Nvidia sensors: *kde-look.org/content/show.php/Nvidia+sensors+monitor?content=87195

yet another weather plasmoid: *kde-look.org/content/show.php/yaWP+(Yet+Another+Weather+Plasmoid)?content=94106


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks^


----------



## suzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> New F10.
> 
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/27029_tvm8n/f10.jpg


That's a cool one...
Could tell me the themes n others u've used??


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's My Ubuntu Black

*i43.tinypic.com/2s8k3r4_th.png

*tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s8k3r4&s=5

Wii-Black-COmpiz THeme-----I think pretty outdated---but i love these dark themes coz they save power in ma crt monitor


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Hmmmm ... geeky!

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/6853/screenshot3xu2.th.png

Dull and lifeless fedora 9!


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 2, 2009)

heres my new kdemod 4.2. I wish it were more stable.

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/14329/2009-01-31-203341_1024x768_scrot.jpeg


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 2, 2009)

The new modified Ubuntu x64 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/30336_gfah3/Screenshot.png


----------



## mediator (Feb 3, 2009)

^^ Looks coool. But I guess light grey font on black background with transparency in the terminal wud have been better.


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 7, 2009)

Sabayon x64 + KDE 4.2 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3343/3245572722_a9655f5a96.jpg?v=0


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Sabayon has got KDE 4.2 packages ? Any particular repo ?


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 7, 2009)

Still on 4.1.4 in Fedora.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30643_bu2sz/clean.jpeg   *www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30644_icn0x/dirty.jpeg​


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2009)

@Hitboxx:
ULTI man! Awesome black and white theme.
Which one are you using ?

PS: thanks for Hamberg. It rocks.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Feb 7, 2009)

Mine RED HAT EL5 - got with RHCE course 

its fabulous but only study material DVD same as fedora core 8

*img113.imageshack.us/img113/9799/screenshotdl3.th.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 7, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> @Hitboxx:
> ULTI man! Awesome black and white theme.
> Which one are you using ?
> 
> PS: thanks for Hamberg. It rocks.


Style & Border - Sculptura
Color - Greybox
Icons - LxG-mirror

.... all from kde-look.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 7, 2009)

OMFG @ Hit Desky.. Never knew KDE 4 icons and styles are out 

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/30630_gapb4/Screenshot.png

Simple desktop no effects  Playing with Songbird these days


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 7, 2009)

^^^ Thats a gorgeous desktop basking in black!!! Mind giving out the secrets??


----------



## talktorishav (Feb 13, 2009)

great guys, very beautiful desktops.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice desktops guys, here is mine.. 

*img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1kz7.png


----------



## Nuxer (Feb 21, 2009)

My simple desktop.

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/9494/simpdesk.th.png


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 21, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/14857/Screenshot.png
XFCE desktop - plain and simple for this month.


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 21, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Thats a gorgeous desktop basking in black!!! Mind giving out the secrets??



Nothing new... Just a Phenom X3 Wallpaper and some icon theme from Gnome-look *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-O2?content=95983

and some GTK theme that I don't remember 

just a plain desktop nothing new.. Dying to try Bespin Style in KDE


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 21, 2009)

Nuxer said:


> My simple desktop.
> 
> *img6.imageshack.us/img6/9494/simpdesk.th.png


Nice clean desktop 



gforce23 said:


> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/14857/Screenshot.png
> XFCE desktop - plain and simple for this month.


Plain and simple is what scores!  Love the layout of your desktop  Can you post a link to the wallpaper?



Dark Star said:


> Nothing new... Just a Phenom X3 Wallpaper and some icon theme from Gnome-look *gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Human-O2?content=95983
> 
> and some GTK theme that I don't remember
> 
> just a plain desktop nothing new.. Dying to try Bespin Style in KDE


Lol.. just an icon theme, a wallpaper and a gtk theme.. nothing new  hehe... is there anything left??!!


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 22, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> Plain and simple is what scores!  Love the layout of your desktop  Can you post a link to the wallpaper?


Haha thanks! Here you go. The quality of wallpapers on this web site is consistently high, unlike deviantart and the likes.
I'm thinking about putting another troika of rings in another corner of my desktop to monitor the CPU, RAM and swap, similar to the current setup of measuring the time.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

Coolpcguy what's that dock on your desktop? I'm looking for something similar.


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 20, 2009)

^^KDE4 Panel


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

How to install? I'm on arch.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I meant that thing on the top!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 20, 2009)

^^^ install kdemod, the lightest on arch you could get!

I guess thats a plasma widget.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 20, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/15674/snapshot7.jpeg

Full view- *www.imgx.org/public/view/full/15674

My newly installed Arch KDEmod 4.2 box 

And why is this thread so dead? Where are all the Linux geeks? Some months back this thread used to be actively updated. Wassup guys?


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome to Arch ^. Didnt know you got it installed  .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 21, 2009)

Need some help here. How to change the KDE panel clock to 12Hr clock with AM and PM? Simply can't withstand a 24Hr one!!
Second,how to get the plasmoid now playing for Amarok?
Last and a bit offtopic,I'm on Amarok 1.4,how to install amarok 2?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Need some help here. How to change the KDE panel clock to 12Hr clock with AM and PM? Simply can't withstand a 24Hr one!!
Second,how to get the plasmoid now playing for Amarok?
Last and a bit offtopic,I'm on Amarok 1.4,how to install amarok 2?

@FilledVoid,yeah took me a whole day but worth the effort


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 25, 2009)

> Last and a bit offtopic,I'm on Amarok 1.4,how to install amarok 2?


Using yaourt 

```
[filledvoid@Earth ~]$ yaourt -Ss amarok2
aur/amarok2 2.0.2-1 (249)
    KDE Music Player
aur/amarok2-svn 936984-1 (68)
    Amarok2 - a media player for KDE
```



> Need some help here. How to change the KDE panel clock to 12Hr clock with AM and PM? Simply can't withstand a 24Hr one!!


Go to System Settings > Regional and languages > Date and Time > Change time format to have AMPM at the end HH:MM:SS AMPM should be right I think. 


Finally my KDE 4.2 desktop  
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9276/snapshot1k.th.png​


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 28, 2009)

dude I am on fedora 10 and kde 4.1 shall i upgrade to KDE 4.2?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 28, 2009)

^^
What are you waiting for buddy? KDE4.3??
Just find the update button and click on it!!!
KDE4.2 owns.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 28, 2009)

> dude I am on fedora 10 and kde 4.1 shall i upgrade to KDE 4.2?


Its a matter of personal choice. If you would like to try it out sure. Go ahead it shouldn;t be so hard to install it. Or at least it wasn't on Arch.


----------



## srbharadwaj (Mar 28, 2009)

*picasaweb.google.co.in/srbharadwaj/Ubuntu#5318295361740737970

Mac4Lin + CairoDock = _*Simple Desktop*_


----------



## Ashok Kumar SN (Mar 29, 2009)

am not able to install ubuntu or mint in my laptop

kindly help me


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

Is it saying 'I won't install' ?
Give us more details about the problem! And please start a thread in OSS section about this problem.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 29, 2009)

*i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll15/amitabhishek/Screenshot-1.png


----------



## vamsi360 (Mar 29, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Its a matter of personal choice. If you would like to try it out sure. Go ahead it shouldn;t be so hard to install it. Or at least it wasn't on Arch.


 
I will install kde 4.2 on Arch after my semister and I have got no time now. I am using fedora as my primary OS for almost an year as it has no problems whatsoever except the touchpad problem which i fixed by posting the question here and getting the answer. 
Dude....include how to configure bluetooth headset and keyboard/mouse in your FAQ sticky thread. Its a must. If you want I will give you the solution. I have tried different means and finally got through myself.


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 29, 2009)

> Dude....include how to configure bluetooth headset and keyboard/mouse in your FAQ sticky thread. Its a must. If you want I will give you the solution. I have tried different means and finally got through myself.


I don't have a bluetooth headset. Secondly, none of the threads are really anything I have done. I've just linked worthwhile threads which might help others. If you believe a thread needs linking, then be free to send me the link and I'll be more than happy to put it up there.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 29, 2009)

Imma like it amitabhishek. Gnome pwns!


----------



## Sathish (Apr 2, 2009)

most of the desktops are resembles windows.. like start menu navigation / way of desktop icons... 
Wants some revolution on desktop-front-end..


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 2, 2009)

> most of the desktops are resembles windows.. like start menu navigation / way of desktop icons...
> Wants some revolution on desktop-front-end..


Gnome and KDE sort of have the same concept. Click on the lower left corner and get the menu. I really don't see why you would want to change that. However you could always install something like fluxbox or e17 and have a radical change in that. Or just install the AWN thingie.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 2, 2009)

Betruger said:


> most of the desktops are resembles windows.. like start menu navigation / way of desktop icons...
> Wants some revolution on desktop-front-end..



I think I understand what you mean. Yes there are other ways to navigate items. Xandros on EEE PC for example it mimics a cell phone kind of UI. Most of the programs are grouped on the desktop on the basis of the usage. This another way of looking at things.


----------



## anarchist (Apr 8, 2009)

loving dust theme, now provided by default in ubuntu 9.04

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/7108/screenshotf.th.jpg


----------



## ambika (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine Ubuntu 8.04  
*img382.imageshack.us/img382/1253/desktops.png


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

^Good one Ambika.


----------



## ambika (Apr 11, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Good one Ambika.


Thanks 
Linux rocks .


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2009)

^hehe it really does!!!! 
BTW here's my Debian 'Lenny' KDE 4.2 Desktop.
*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_snapshot2.png


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 13, 2009)

*img125.imageshack.us/img125/1249/snapshot8.th.png

New desktop with new plasma and nothing else


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 15, 2009)

Finally got conky working and look decent. Once I get more free time I will make it sexier.

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/8855/200904151525471024x768s.th.png


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 17, 2009)

my screen 
*i561.photobucket.com/albums/ss54/bashphoenux/snapshot5.jpg


----------



## Rahim (Apr 17, 2009)

^Those cars are hot!!!!


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Apr 17, 2009)

Freshly installed KDE 4.2 on Archlinux
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/16180/kde4arch.jpeg


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 18, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Those cars are hot!!!!



You pervert


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 19, 2009)

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/7797/screenshotaiz.th.png

My desktop Mint


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2009)

^^thats quite emo...lol


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 19, 2009)

@ ichi

nice AVATAR !!


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 19, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/35521_r0dsy/kdesnap1.png

And to all the non-thumbnail posters, please post thumbs, else they will be edited out.


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 22, 2009)

^^Have you installed Bespin style ? Also is that Elegance Plasma ?

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/35936_ocq6e/Screenshot.png

How one can evolve so soon  ?:O...


----------



## bashphoenux (Apr 23, 2009)

wow your also using sabayon 4.1 .... hey how did you get that apps on the bottom???


----------



## nitish_mythology (Apr 23, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^thats quite emo...lol



Its Yagami Light from DeathNote...
Japaneese Manga n' Anime.


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 24, 2009)

bashphoenux said:


> wow your also using sabayon 4.1 .... hey how did you get that apps on the bottom???



Its Gnome-do in docky mode


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 24, 2009)

@ Dark Star

How did u install the ATI drivers in the linux ,,??


----------



## Dark Star (Apr 25, 2009)

ATI has Linux driver is available for linux.. BTW Its pre-installed in Sabayon 4.1 :d


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 26, 2009)

im a noob and just started working on linux.........thats my first theme installed and wally....

*preview.shareapic.net/preview5/016477361.png  

tell me hows it...!!

And plz have a look here for helping me so as i can enjoy linuxing.........!!!!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1097609#post1097609


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

Geart Work. Just change the icons.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to Linux . Theres a couple of things you can do.

Install a Theme
Install a seperate Icon Pack
Use gdesklets , AWN , Conky etc

You can find all of these at gnome-look.org  . You can find the instructions for AWN on Ubuntuforums though.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 26, 2009)

Install only avant window navigator. All other dock suck balls!


----------



## pr.itdude (Apr 27, 2009)

thnx guyz......!! I installed icons named "Elementary".........i guess its bit old and try more now........!!!
But what do gdesklets, awn do..........??? is it a theme type or what...??


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> thnx guyz......!! I installed icons named "Elementary".........i guess its bit old and try more now........!!!
> But what do gdesklets, awn do..........??? is it a theme type or what...??


gdesklets = Widgets or gadgets

awn = dock, stardock, rocket dock, dookie dock


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Apr 27, 2009)

*img514.imageshack.us/img514/8847/49196591.th.png

My Puppy Linux


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/16359/ss27apr2009.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/16360/ss28apr2009.jpg


----------



## Dark Star (May 7, 2009)

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/37175_ppfps/snapshot11.png

No composite atm.. Will enable after reboot  But am not thinking of doing that soon 
Kwin is pathetic with ATI cards  Compiz ftw


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 7, 2009)

^^ which distro ???


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 7, 2009)

This is my desktop.. anyone knows how to take the shot of 3d windows?.. I am not able to figure out


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 8, 2009)

GigaHeartz said:


> This is my desktop.. anyone knows how to take the shot of 3d windows?.. I am not able to figure out


Use some screen capture app and set timer for taking screenshot and activate the 3d effects.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 8, 2009)

^^ like scrot.

```
scrot -d 5
```
takes shot after 5 seconds, etc.


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 9, 2009)

guys look this is my 3d desk.. with my current favourite wallpaper.. thanks gautham for the tip


----------



## pr.itdude (May 9, 2009)

is attachments working for u guys........?? no in my case...!!!

^^ always upload an image through a pic sharing site like imageshack etc etc...!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 9, 2009)

GigaHeartz said:


> guys look this is my 3d desk.. with my current favourite wallpaper.. thanks gautham for the tip


dude, upload in *imageshack.us
attachments dont work here.


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 9, 2009)

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/1365/3dcubes.th.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/7172/screenshotrej.th.png


----------



## Rahim (May 9, 2009)

^Tune toh bas wallapaper hi change kya  Use some themes yaar


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 9, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Dust theme hai yaar, aur Gnome Do ko Dock ki tarah kiya hai istamaal...
(bas aache icons nahin mil rahe  )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

GigaHeartz said:


> *img16.imageshack.us/img16/1365/3dcubes.th.jpg


Nice shot. How many attempts did it take to get the right pose in 5 seconds ?


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Nice shot. How many attempts did it take to get the right pose in 5 seconds ?


i used a 8 second delay.. got it right in the 1st attempt.. .. I arranged the windows properly with vlc playing notting hill on the other side of the cube..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/6310/200905121509521280x1024.th.png


----------



## pr.itdude (May 13, 2009)

^^ gud yaar....!!! btw, how did u got the comics characters.....?? a script or what...??


----------



## pr.itdude (May 14, 2009)

after some basic modifications........here its mine !!!
*preview.shareapic.net/preview5/016927245.jpg

hows it now ??



infra_red_dude said:


> Use some screen capture app and set timer for taking screenshot and activate the 3d effects.



how to enable 3d effects.......??? scrot have nothing like it or am i missing something ?....!!!


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 14, 2009)

1. Upgrade the repositories list first. Run this in terminal (you need a working internet connection) "sudo apt-get update" without quotes
2. Goto synaptic and search "compiz".. Mark for installation and Apply.. It will download  from the repositories and install automatically..
3. Then goto appearances (right click on desktop and select "Appearances and Preferences") --> visual effects tab. Select the last option. If your hardware/driver supports 3d desktop effects, you will be able to select the last option. Else you will be stuck at no effects and basic effects
4. Alt + F2 to bring the run window and run compiz --replace
5. Again do Alt + F2 and run "ccsm" command to bring up compiz options
6. Select 3d windows plugin and other plugins if you want
7. Goto general tab and choose 4 desktops ( default is 2.. increase the slider to 4)
8. Close the compiz manager
9. Press Ctrl + alt + mouse left button and drag the mouse.. Voila you have a 3d desktop .. Enjoy your computer..!!


----------



## pr.itdude (May 14, 2009)

i hv done everything like above....!! Okay, but when i press ctrl+alt+mouse left button and dragged nothing happened............what did i miss ??? One more thing, i can see 4 desktops icons but unable to switch b/w them........!!!


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> i hv done everything like above....!! Okay, but when i press ctrl+alt+mouse left button and dragged nothing happened............what did i miss ??? One more thing, i can see 4 desktops icons but unable to switch b/w them........!!!



Enable desktop cube and rotate cube in compizconfig settings manager, then press mouse middle button to rotate


----------



## pr.itdude (May 15, 2009)

hmm......like this vv

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/9527/desktop2j.th.jpg 

finally got it.......not so lucky as gigaheartz.....took around 15-20 snaps......!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (May 15, 2009)

Installl extra/restricted/ plugins and enlable reflection from 3d cube deformation plugin !


----------



## abhinandh (May 16, 2009)

heres my kde 4.2

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/8208/200905161007081024x768s.th.png


----------



## Dark Star (May 16, 2009)

^^How did you get that round menu ? I believe its some GSOC project ?

and whats overview applet ?

Which plasma theme ?


----------



## GigaHeartz (May 18, 2009)

pr.itdude said:


> hmm......like this vv
> 
> *img523.imageshack.us/img523/9527/desktop2j.th.jpg
> 
> finally got it.......not so lucky as gigaheartz.....took around 15-20 snaps......!!!!


congrats..! care to post your dektop?..


----------



## layzee (May 24, 2009)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAIN6Kkr0WfgQ4ayKJF3_L7qMxaNq36OUhQotH4nMqS0B28BN26-wtVsVq8h32h7Dp7IsY74zyvxH7H8TJfAY7OcAm1T1UNvMFQVwhzO0LXIC99zLHPq60vJv.jpgThis one's mine :-


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Nice. Gnome with KDE icons and Windows 7 window decorations ?
Add Mac4Lin for the final touch somewhere


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2009)

Nice. Gnome with KDE icons and Windows 7 window decorations ?
Add Mac4Lin for the final touch somewhere


----------



## layzee (May 25, 2009)

This is a slightly modified and albeit better version
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADu-zDhjA9epIeK7M5xZbmnXjyXydKz9YrcnbDdePkSo-gxOx_koPmdxIolMvI1JIXqVv9oJfRvoy90T5TKxBhUAm1T1UFT55xgPQRxRxDFpvrQ9Jv2fyzmZ.jpg


----------



## abhinandh (May 30, 2009)

Dark Star said:


> ^^How did you get that round menu ? I believe its some GSOC project ?
> 
> and whats overview applet ?
> 
> Which plasma theme ?



sorry that the reply is t late but....

thats just a daisy launcher plasmoid
*www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077

plasma theme is oxygen


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 1, 2009)

layzee said:


> This one's mine :-



Nice uncluttered desktop .  Which distro dude?


----------



## aneek (Jun 1, 2009)

Here is my New Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop......
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/1552/desktopgrz.th.png


----------



## vamsi360 (Jun 13, 2009)

My Jaunty Jackpole


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my new ubuntu desktop.........

*preview.shareapic.net/preview6/018111541.png

*preview.shareapic.net/preview6/018111543.png

black n glossy.........its kewl...!!!


----------



## mercyjane (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jul 9, 2009)

vamsi360 said:


> My Jaunty Jackpole



Attachments dont work here. Post it on an image sites and paste link here.

Its not Jaunty's *Jackpole* .


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 2, 2009)

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/9198/mydesktop1d.th.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/1605/mydesktop2.th.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/9607/mydesktop3.th.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/5909/mydesktop4.th.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/3336/mydesktop7.th.png

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3699/mydesktop5.th.png

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6092/mydesktop6.th.png


----------



## maryjohn (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice all..

Here mine ubuntu is 8.

Window browser - Mozzila Firefox
Wall Paper - mine 
Theme - Clearlooks Clearity


----------



## calanor (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine is fedora 11
Theme pack Mac4Lin

c2d e6550,intel g33fb,ati radeon 3650 hd,2gb ram,160gb harddisk 
zebronics platinum 400 watts smps


----------



## calanor (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry i had to post my query here but it seems i am not allowed to start a thread
has anyone successfully installed fglrx on r6xx,r7XX cards in fedora 11 
man i tried everything but my pointer flickers endlessly and its making me go insane
plz help


----------



## vaithy (Sep 23, 2009)

MoonOs- Makara 
E-17 desktop

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/1236/snapshot3j.png

Although installed  windows -7 alongwith my other distros(Linux Mint-7,Fedora-11,sabayan-4.2,Artix,and Moon OS, I rarely use it or felt that it is not needed.. However not wasting the wallpaper come it just fidlled with gimp then thensfr it to Moon OS
Hey, now how windows  wallpaper useful to  us.. afterall what is Windows.. Simply a wallpaper OS always be.. peoples don't buy computers they want to show case it so buy it with windows wallpapers..
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/9841/snapshot5k.png

E-17 has so matured ,but ubuntu still showing e-16 repositories..Just go to distrowatch download moonOS which is in its version -3 codenamed 'makara'.. also lot of e themes available download it.. 

I changed the greenish theme come with 'makara'-original moon os wallpaper is also beautifull and ravishing as Open Suse's Green lizard..sad I have to deposed to dustbin because of its M$ link..

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/4634/snapshot4p.png


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 23, 2009)

> Sorry i had to post my query here but it seems i am not allowed to start a thread


Hmm maybe some kind of rule has been implemented to prevent new posters to make a thread or something to reduce spam. Private Message an admin or Moderator. 


> has anyone successfully installed fglrx on r6xx,r7XX cards in fedora 11


Refer : *www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17603



> Hey, now how windows wallpaper useful to us.. afterall what is Windows.. Simply a wallpaper OS always be.. peoples don't buy computers they want to show case it so buy it with windows wallpapers..


Rather interesting view. However I would disagree merely based on the actual number of users/corporations using it.


> E-17 has so matured ,but ubuntu still showing e-16 repositories..Just go to distrowatch download moonOS which is in its version -3 codenamed 'makara'.. also lot of e themes available download it..


You can install e17 on Ubuntu as well.
Refer : *www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-e17-enlightenment-desktop-in-ubuntu.html

Out of curiosity. What do you do with
Linux Mint-7
Fedora-11
Sabayan-4.2
Artix
Moon OS

By the way. Nice desktop.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 23, 2009)

FilledVoid said:


> Out of curiosity. What do you do with
> Linux Mint-7
> Fedora-11
> Sabayan-4.2
> ...



Thanks !
Microsoft CEO once said 'Linux is cancer' In my view it is worst than that.. Once you taste the success of Installation of single  distro, you may want more and ended up with strange disease called.''distroshoppermania' which has so far no cure..Everyday before I go to bed ,'Praise the Lord inthe Heaven, Grant my wish for Tomorrow that I 'll see a single linux Distro in my Desktop".
In the Morning  when Distrowatch announced a new distro, my resolution goes in to Heavenly ways.. So far Lord has no mercy on the sinful Linux user like me..
Even my family life was stripped with matrimonial dishormany because of Linux.. My wife strongly believe linux is some sort of secret code exchanged between my 'Lover' in the Internet, she is seriously consider to consult the Lawyer..
So beware friends..
Be careful with Linux!!
It is injurious to your matrimonial life..
It'll make your friends desert you, because only his computer get virus but not yours..


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

^Lol! That is funny and it is an article written by someone. Its in the collection of interesting articles on OSS, called Linux Sucks!


----------



## pr.itdude (Sep 24, 2009)

[offtopic] @ vaithy
interesting one n funny too........i hvnt read that earlier so good move.....!!!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 1, 2009)

vaithy said:


> Thanks !
> Microsoft CEO once said 'Linux is cancer' In my view it is worst than that.. Once you taste the success of Installation of single  distro, you may want more and ended up with strange disease called.''distroshoppermania' which has so far no cure..Everyday before I go to bed ,'Praise the Lord inthe Heaven, Grant my wish for Tomorrow that I 'll see a single linux Distro in my Desktop".
> In the Morning  when Distrowatch announced a new distro, my resolution goes in to Heavenly ways.. So far Lord has no mercy on the sinful Linux user like me..
> Even my family life was stripped with matrimonial dishormany because of Linux.. My wife strongly believe linux is some sort of secret code exchanged between my 'Lover' in the Internet, she is seriously consider to consult the Lawyer..
> ...



lol  

ya, 'distroshoppermania' is great disease I hav seen in almost all linux users


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 2, 2009)

here is ubuntu 9.04 desktop, just finished installing...so nothing much.

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/5828/screenshot01ob.th.png *img29.imageshack.us/img29/7243/screenshot04d.th.png *img29.imageshack.us/img29/5249/screenshotcylinder.th.png


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 8, 2009)

This is my latest look.. simple but sweet..!


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 9, 2009)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*img...us/img131/8563/screenshota.th.png[/IMG][/URL]*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8563/screenshota.th.png*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5Burl=*img131.imageshack.us/i/screenshota.png/%5D%5Bimg=*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8563/screenshota.th.png%5D%5B/url%5D

Thats my little effort!


----------



## Krow (Oct 9, 2009)

@ *GigaHeartz* Please resize the image to 640x480. Forum width is messy now.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is my Mac OS X Snow Leopard mod for my Ubuntu 9.04:

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8449/macosxleo02k.th.png *img379.imageshack.us/img379/9026/macosxleo01.th.png *img134.imageshack.us/img134/6956/macosxleo03.th.png

this is not the Mac4Lin pack...I gathered different GTK+ elements from different sources and assembled together to make my on theme.


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 12, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> *img131.imageshack.us/img131/8563/screenshota.th.png*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%5Burl=*img131.imageshack.us/i/screenshota.png/%5D%5Bimg=*img131.imageshack.us/img131/8563/screenshota.th.png%5D%5B/url%5D
> 
> Thats my little effort!


is that jaunty?.. what is that theme and icons? care to elaborate


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 12, 2009)

GigaHeartz said:


> is that jaunty?.. what is that theme and icons? care to elaborate



Yup! Thats Jaunty!!!

This is the iconset, this is the emerald theme & this is the wallpaper.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 15, 2009)

how about this?..

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/996/screenshotci.png


----------



## Krow (Oct 15, 2009)

^Resize that pic to 640x480 resolution man. Not everybody has a 40" widescreen monitor like you.


----------



## petricnout (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey Desertwind.
  	 	 	 	 	 	  Myself Petricnout and I read your entire posting. I am posting my reply here. It not possible to paste whole Linux GNU Desktop here, otherwise I will do so.    	 	 	 	 	Anyways thanks for posting it .Stay connected.


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2009)

*filebox.me/files/0qxj8hx75_ss24112009.jpg

Ubuntu clicky


----------



## vijubizz (Nov 24, 2009)

See my Ubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10  

*img100.imageshack.us/img100/7145/fullscreenm.th.png


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is mine Ubuntu 9.04 

*i48.tinypic.com/33uwnep.jpg


----------



## Nuxer (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my latest desktop arrangement.

OS : Ubuntu 9.10

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/2386/screenshot11h.th.png


----------



## hellknight (Jan 2, 2010)

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7813/desktopmg.th.jpg

Here's mine.. Fedora 12.. with a few modifications.. currently downloading XBMC sources via svn.. Fedora developers should really do something about this.. svn is really a big pain in the err.. you know what..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 3, 2010)

^^^ Nice dark desktop, Tarun.



hellknight said:


> *img695.imageshack.us/img695/7813/desktopmg.th.jpg


knock knock knock... Penny! knock knock knock... Penny!


----------



## hellknight (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, Anirudh.. btw.. I'm crazy about this show.. this show absolutely rocks... This is my second favourite show.. the first being Top Gear.. 

Currently installing Ubuntu on cousin's desktop.. hope he likes it 

---------- Post added at 03:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 AM ----------

Ok.. why do people love apt-get.. i've always LIKED apt-get but never loved it.. on contrary, I think that yum coupled with delta-rpms is the most powerful package manager in Linux world.. just check this out.. 

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/904/awesomev.th.png

Just look at the damn awesomeness of yum and that beautiful and neat layout in the terminal window.. If you haven't tried Fedora+Delta RPMs+YUM.. please get the current issue of Linux for You magazine.. they're giving the DVD of Fedora 12 and try it.. you'll be blown away...


----------



## nikomi (Jan 16, 2010)

Very Good topic


----------



## hellknight (Mar 12, 2010)

Another variant of Fedora.. modded again.. I love the damn wallpaper

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/3550/screenshotewp.th.png


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 31, 2010)

My Gnome Ubuntu desktop with Lucid lynx proposed theme here :
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/5728/linoobcom.th.png


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 25, 2010)

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8325/linoobultimateedition.th.jpg

Ubuntu Ultimate edition 2.6


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop


----------



## celldweller1591 (Nov 19, 2010)

My Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop.

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/1429/linoobpc.th.jpg


----------



## hellknight (Dec 3, 2010)

My modded Arch Linux desktop

*img574.imageshack.us/img574/7138/screenshot2d.th.png


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 16, 2011)

This is my modded ubuntu desktop.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 16, 2011)

^Beautiful


----------



## utkarsh009 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Beautiful



thank you


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 16, 2011)

The Qt based Ubuntu's Unity Interface. The wallpaper is a real time generated. 

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/53445094459954937108_thumb.png

Not quite good enough yet.


----------



## vijubizz (Jan 17, 2011)

See my Ubuntu Ultimate Edition 2.8 Based on Ubuntu 10.10

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/8840/snapshot2q.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 19, 2011)

just installed xubuntu 10.10 on friend's age old pc (2002 model). working fine

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8540/screenshot0119201107193.th.png


----------



## Voltage (Jan 20, 2011)

This was my Sabayon Desktop, with Matt Farell's (Die Hard 4) Theme. Ive moved on to Debian, 

*i521.photobucket.com/albums/w339/spsiddharth007/snapshot1.png


----------



## hellknight (Jan 29, 2011)

My KDE 4.6 desktop on Arch Linux (64-bit)

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/4898/beautifulkde.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 8, 2011)

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/1905/screenshotvq.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha 3 Desktop running Unity >>
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9097/unity36.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tejjammy (Apr 23, 2011)

This is my laptop running Ubuntu 10.10 x64 and Macbuntu installed
 YouTube - Mac OS theme on Ubuntu


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2011)

Ubuntu 10.10 with 2 panels I made from scratch.


----------



## vijubizz (Apr 29, 2011)

My Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/6543/screenshotimw.th.png


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

Krow said:


> Ubuntu 10.10 with 2 panels I made from scratch.



Nice man.

I like the background pic


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

^Thanks. The image is here: darkwood None... - Wallpaper (#377452) / Wallbase.cc


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/06Cpel.jpg


----------



## hellknight (May 18, 2011)

GNOME 3 Desktop; Arch Linux

*img859.imageshack.us/img859/1152/currentdesktopv.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

My simple desktop..!! 

*i.imgur.com/OnufW.jpg


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

^^ this is like the best background of ubuntu.. amazing colours... just love it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

^^Yup, that's why I kept it. It looks great, specially the velvet effect  And of-course the colours looks amazing


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 19, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> My simple desktop..!!
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> can you please share your wallpaper only?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

^^It's default wallpaper of Ubuntu 

Anyway...in case you are not a Ubuntu user...here it is..

*i.imgur.com/2tnrf.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 19, 2011)

thanx a lot krishnandu


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

^^You are welcome


----------



## nims11 (May 19, 2011)

KDE in ARCH. haven't done much decoration as i have installed it 2 dayz ago
*i.imgur.com/H3abI.jpg


----------



## aravind (May 30, 2011)

My Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop

*img29.imageshack.us/i/screenshot2rx.png/


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

hellknight said:


> My KDE 4.6 desktop on Arch Linux (64-bit)
> 
> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/4898/beautifulkde.th.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Dude can you tell from where did you get that wallpaper. It's fantastic!!


----------



## hellknight (May 31, 2011)

Sure, here you go.. 

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/1268/1920x1080.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It is actually the default wallpaper of KDE 4.6..


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks buddy. I gotta try out Arch Linux...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 16, 2011)

*www.jpeghoster.com/images/51948126195066170732_thumb.png


----------



## baccilus (Jun 16, 2011)

@Liverpool: Really nice Desktop. How did you do it? Specifically, how did you add the search bar in the middle of the Desktop? Even the menu icons seem to be in the middle of the Desktop.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 17, 2011)

This is how..
*www.jpeghoster.com/images/22327473463757837561_thumb.png

*i.imgur.com/8dXmQ.jpg

Gnome performs better for me than KDE in Arch, no idea why :/


----------



## aravind (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's mine...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

@lfc_fan
Love you desktop 
@arvind
I feel its bit too plain


----------



## vijubizz (Jul 4, 2011)

See my Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal


*img195.imageshack.us/img195/1526/screenshotmb.th.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hellknight (Jul 9, 2011)

Returned to GNOME 3.. Here's my Arch Linux desktop..

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1702/screenshotyk.th.png


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 9, 2011)

My Ubuntu 11.04 Unity Desktop (Mac theme)

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/linux/Workspaces_003-1.png



> To See in Full 1080p view :  Go Here





Spoiler



*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/linux/Workspaces_002.png


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 16, 2011)

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/3366/201107162322251280x800s.png

Arch/Xfce


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 17, 2011)

My Simple JoliCloud Desktop:

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/2729/screenshot1bap.png


----------



## digit.sh (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is my Linux Mint desktop: Used other distros and modded heavily before, now i havn't much time to mod.

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31237284/Screenshot.jpg

and 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31237284/Screenshot2.jpg

I love simplicity


----------



## aravind (Aug 1, 2011)

Hey Geek-With-Lens,

I tried installing Joli Cloud too. It's pretty nice. How did you take the screenshot though?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 2, 2011)

aravind said:


> Hey Geek-With-Lens,
> 
> I tried installing Joli Cloud too. It's pretty nice. How did you take the screenshot though?



Very Easy Goto Homescreen Click on Local Apps Then Open Screenshot App Go Back To Homescreen & Click Some Pics.


----------



## iTwenty (Aug 16, 2011)

Arch Linux + dwm + pango patch + conky
Clean:
*ompldr.org/tOXg5cg
Dirty:
*ompldr.org/tOXg5dQ


----------



## nims11 (Sep 5, 2011)

was using arch+LXDE on my 256M RAM laptop for quite some day. Decided to do something new and results are beautiful and the performance is better too.
Arch+enlightenment+e17+bmpanel


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 5, 2011)

My Arch setup at boot.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 26, 2011)

My Customized Ubuntu (Gnome) Desktop with Mac Theme

*i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m525/tech2me/ubuntumac2.jpg


----------



## nims11 (Nov 20, 2011)

My Arch+KDE in my new Laptop

*i.imgur.com/o7fR1.png


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Nice quote in your sig.

Arch Linux with Gnome 3.2.

*i.imgur.com/bH0MMl.jpg


----------

